# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Jake And Danny's Exit

## i_luv_dennis

:Lol:  JAKE AND DANNY'S EXIT they set fire to johneys house it says in the sun   :Moonie:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

..............omg.........................

----------


## di marco

wonder why theyd do that, should be good

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> wonder why theyd do that, should be good


i know yeah why would they do dat is that ruby exit

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats really awful, especially since his wife and daughter died in a fire.  ruby goes back to boarding school i thnk

----------


## di marco

just wondering but do you think it was danny who set the house alight before. cos you can tell that johnny doesnt like him and someone on another thread said that in one of the soap mags it says "HE comes back to finish the job". what do you all think?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

maybe di marco cause jonney dont like danny but likes jake

----------


## .:Kitz:.

conspiraceys....my fav thing!

----------


## Claire

Now that sounds exciting  :Thumbsup:  Jake returns back later on doesn't he.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

ohhh yeah, of course! If this is true the whole thing will tie together!

----------


## Babe14

I was wondering if it was Danny who set fire to Johnny's house, and yes this would split Jake and Danny up.  But Johnny told Ruby that the people who were responsible had paid, Very painfully and I can't really see Johnny letting Danny still hang around if he did unless of course it was because of Jake. For some reason Johnny felt he owes Jake and it would of had to be because of something VERY VERY BIG. There again I can't really see Johnny letting something like this go..unless this is what he meant by painfully paying..Johnny knows it was Danny but Danny doesn't know that he knows...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

so does danny

----------


## tylersmum23

Last night Johnny said to Ruby that the people who set fire to their house HAD ALLREADY been dealt with, this sounds to me like they are dead or behind bars or strung up from a tree or something, so surely Jake and Danny couldnt have done it before or they wouldnt be working with him unless its some kind of ploy to get the ultimate revenge somehow, perhaps johnny plans to kill them and so they set fire to his house first???!!! Who knows ???!

----------


## tylersmum23

Sorry babe didnt see your post! Kind of repeated what you said  :Smile: !!

----------


## Debs

> Last night Johnny said to Ruby that the people who set fire to their house HAD ALLREADY been dealt with, this sounds to me like they are dead or behind bars or strung up from a tree or something, so surely Jake and Danny couldnt have done it before or they wouldnt be working with him unless its some kind of ploy to get the ultimate revenge somehow, perhaps johnny plans to kill them and so they set fire to his house first???!!! Who knows ???!


i really do not think that it is danny who set fire to johnnys house. There is no way that danny would still be here if  that was the case espeically as he knew who did it!! 

dont think i like the idea of danny setting fire to johnny house!! unless of course it an accident

----------


## Babe14

> Sorry babe didnt see your post! Kind of repeated what you said !!


Just shows great minds think alike :Smile:  (No probs) Unless there is a twist somewhere I can't see this happening..and Jake wouldn't be able to return to the Square if he played a part in the fire, besides it's not in Jake's nature.  Jake and Johnny are like father and son.

Something I read on the web cam this week (May not be word for word but near enough

Jake: Didn't you hear me?

Danny: Eh?

Jake: Where have you been, look as though you've been lying in a ditch

Danny: ooo I'm in trouble now..

----------


## di marco

im thinking maybe that danny is the one that sets fire to johnnys house and jake cathces him doing it but they both get they blame thats why they both go. however jake comes back cos he didnt actually do it?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> im thinking maybe that danny is the one that sets fire to johnnys house and jake cathces him doing it but they both get they blame thats why they both go. however jake comes back cos he didnt actually do it?


may be
 :Sick:

----------


## Babe14

> im thinking maybe that danny is the one that sets fire to johnnys house and jake cathces him doing it but they both get they blame thats why they both go. however jake comes back cos he didnt actually do it?



or Jake gets Danny out of the square before Johnny finds out that he was the one and kills him, later Jake returns alone...

If we're talking a new fire here, it must have something to do with Ruby..

----------


## Flozza

i think it was andy who did it. Johnny pushed him over the bridge, so he kinda of has paid.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah and he did tell ruby that was delt with

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think so. They've set Danny up as a nice guy -- if a little impulsive and misguided. To suddenly spring on us that he killed Ruby's mum and sister seems really...odd. If he did, I don't think he could be as relaxed as he is around Ruby, without being a complete psychopath.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I seroiusly think it was Adny he was never liked and they knew eachother before and also he's dead...

----------


## Lisa321

Sounds great! :-)
Are we still treating this as a rumour though?

----------


## Chris_2k11

I think Ruby set fire to the house while she was sleepwalking or something. Maybe this is why Johnny wont talk to her about it...cos she might start remembering things and having flashbacks   :Searchme:  and they wouldn't have brought the sleepwalking part into the storyline for no reason, would they? I dunno, just a thought anyway   :Ponder:

----------


## BlackKat

Didn't she say she started sleepwalking _because_ of the fire?

----------


## di marco

yeh i dont think she started it cos of sleepwalking

----------


## bronzemare13

i'm wondering what page this was on? i looked through the paper and the t.v. mag and never found it.
i do adore Jake Maskall and keep an eye out for anything regarding him. this story sounds kind of fishy.... i just hope they keep them both.

----------


## Chris_2k11

The sun - page 33 - title: "Moons exit in a fire fury"   :Smile:

----------


## *Roxy*

oh this sounds good, but any way if Danny started the fire why would he let Danny take Ruby to school?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Extreamly shocked

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Can anyone post the actual article I find this highly unlikely as it doesn't seem in either of the moons characters and if Jake did know he would pay to. He wouldn't be able to come back to the square. Also why would Johnny have been so intent on protecting them when they first came into the square. I really hope this doesn't turn out true as it seems so unrealistic. EE have confirmed the door has been left open for danny to return in the future and if he'd done something like this hed never be able to return

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I'm thinking that they might set the house on fire by accident because I couldn't see what reason would be big enough that it would give them motivation to do something which is so out of their characters. Maybe Danny leaves part of a business deal at Johnny's house and it catches fire.....I don't know but I do think it will be a mistake.

----------


## Babe14

I think that there was an accidental fire on Doctors, where someone accidentally set one of the Doctor's house's on fire ( pre surgery one), so perhaps Eastenders are doing one similar with Danny and Johnny's house.

Found this one the net:

*Sadly his return in the autumn will not include brother Danny - although actor Joel revealed that fans would understand why the pair had to split.
"There'll be a good reason for Jake to leave Dan behind, even though he has never abandoned his brother before."*[/B]

----------


## i_luv_dennis

k well that could happen
AND DANNY IS CUMIN BK

----------


## Layne

This is from the sun

*'The Moon brothers leave EastEnders in a blaze of glory - by setting fire to Johnny Allen's house. Gangster Johnny (Billy Murray) steals a business idea from Danny Moon (Jake Maskall). But shortly afterwards he fires Danny and brother Jake (Joel Beckett) because they get involved in a shady business deal. The lads take revenge but have to run for their lives. A BBC soap insider said: ''It is spectacular. Albert Square goes up in smoke.'' *  

That is what it actually says!
I don't know, i can't really imagine either of them doing it, its a bit more believable that is is danny and not Jake but still can't imagine it!

And Johnny hasn't got any plans to go anywhere, and Jake is coming back after 3 weeks, so if jake did do it or helped how is johnny going to react when he comes back>

Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Layne

And another thing it says that danny does it because Johnny steals a business idea from him, i don't think danny would really react like this!

----------


## Tamzi

I dont think Danny would have a good enough business idea for Johnny to steal (no offence). Also why would he sack Jake, he is real close to Jake and Jake wouldn't come back if this happened. I thought Jake was the sensible one, why would he burn down the house??????
xxx

----------


## Tamzi

Though it is kinda explosive

----------


## di marco

im really looking forward to finding out a bit more about this storyline

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well it did they that in the sun 2

----------


## kirsty_g

they do it after jhonny sacks danny and jake ( i dont think jake and Danny no about the fire)

----------


## di marco

i want to know why johnny would sack jake and danny. i know that danny always does things wrong so i can understand johnny sacking him, but johnny likes jake so i cant think of what jake could do for johnny to do to sack him

----------


## callummc

i don't see how they can come back,if this is true,unless johnnys going,lets face it andy was a lot smarter than them 2 and look what happened to him,and he didn't burn anything down,so unless it's an accident but i havn't seen any of them smoke ,maybe ruby and stacy have a sly cig and accidently start a fire and the brothers get the blame.

----------


## BlackKat

> k well that could happen
> AND DANNY IS CUMIN BK


Danny isn't coming back. The actor confirmed he wasn't returning at the Soap Awards.

----------


## di marco

but the doors been left open for him so he cant be killed off

----------


## Babe14

*Jake has a dark and brutal side, if you cross the line with him he'll turn on you*

(as on the Eastenders Website)

So all this "speculation" could actually happen and we could see another side to Jake. Danny has this business idea, Johnny steals it, Danny gets upset and therfore so will Jake, they come up with a plan to get back at Johnny in the form of the "Dodgy Deal", Johnny finds out and sacks Jake.  Don't forget Jake is a "Thinker" and very bright, both boys have a "past" a part of which we could be about to see.

Jake returns - first big storyline Jake v Johnny (re Dennis v Phil) Jake could take a beating, or maybe it could be Johnny,(maybe Jake knows someone from his past i.e "the all sorts they use to hang around with") they reach an understanding but are now sworn enemies. They go their seperate ways but both still remain in the square.

So yes now I've had a good think and actually read the article I do think that this could be possible and would be a fantastic storyline.

----------


## Lisa321

:Smile:  Wooooh! Thanks for that cant wait!

----------


## chance

they've got the wrong brother!

----------


## kirsty_g

danny is cumin bk

----------


## Layne

> danny is cumin bk


And where is your proof???
Sorry don't mean to sound forward, but it has only been confirmed that Jake is staying so far

----------


## Babe14

Danny IS NOT staying been Offically confirmed twice once by the BBC and By Joel himself, can't get more offical than that. :Smile:

----------


## Rory18

i dont think they did set fire to the house the first time because the other night when ruby was gouing on about how she wanted to get jjustice on the people who did it johnny was basically saying hes sorted it already meaning there already dead

----------


## Angeldelight

my mate brought the Sun yesterday to see if was true and there it was in black and white.

but i was thinking how could they bring back Jake if he AND danny set fire to Johnny's house? 

but then i was thinking what if it was SET UP to look like they did it? then Jake could return with proff that it wasn't them

what do you think? could EE do this???

----------


## di marco

> but i was thinking how could they bring back Jake if he AND danny set fire to Johnny's house? 
> 
> but then i was thinking what if it was SET UP to look like they did it? then Jake could return with proff that it wasn't them
> 
> what do you think? could EE do this???


maybe it could be a set up so that jake is able to return but danny must do something so as to make him unable to return

----------


## BlackKat

> maybe it could be a set up so that jake is able to return but danny must do something so as to make him unable to return


And it also has to be something that would make Jake leave Danny, which would have to be something pretty big. Even if Danny couldn't come back why would Jake come back without him?

----------


## Angeldelight

> maybe it could be a set up so that jake is able to return but danny must do something so as to make him unable to return




Maybe Danny gets a better offer so to speak

Or maybe he decides that he's tired of having his brother cover up his mistakes.   :Crying:  

Or maybe he doesn't want to go back to Walford and face Johnny.....  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Babe14

Jake may decide that it's time for his brother to stand on his own two feet and deal with his mistakes himself. In other words Jake is now fed up of mopping up after Danny and if he continues to do so he will never have a life of his own, Jake wants to  settle somewhere, whereas I think Danny would be happy moving from place to place.  As to the reason for why they split it would have to be something very special.  I am  more or less certain that Jake and Danny didn't have anything to do with or know anything about, the first fire that killed Johnny's wife and daughter, when Ruby said that she wanted whoever was responsible to suffer, Johnny replied "oh they did, they did" He definitely wouldn't of let them live. Unless he killed someone they cared about infront of whoever it was.

----------


## Babe14

> maybe it could be a set up so that jake is able to return but danny must do something so as to make him unable to return


Set up sounds good, maybe an old enemy of Johnny's who sets Jake and Danny up by making them the scape goats..

----------


## baby_bexs

i dnt think so because jake is staying its only danny that is leaving !!!!!!!

----------


## Angeldelight

> i dnt think so because jake is staying its only danny that is leaving !!!!!!!



Jake is leaving with Danny but he is COMING BACK in earlier autumn

----------


## BlackKat

There's a report on the Supanet homepage on this, with info from the Daily Star saying that Danny may die in the fire:

*Jake will be back to fight another day, but Danny will never be back again, prompting speculation that the soap's heartthrob will be killed off in the blaze.

"Danny comes up with the idea of burning Johnny's home after he steals a business idea from the duo and then fires them," a Beeb source told the newspaper.

"They are forced to run for their lives after torching the place - but the revenge plot may backfire."*

From Here 


Hopefully they've just got their info wrong, as every other source says that door is being left open for Danny to come back -- though maybe their saying that so that it's a big surprise if he does die, lol.

----------


## Blondie

This was announced on my local radio station this morning, and they said that they could confirm the storyline, and that Danny Moon was not returning. They kind of said 'you figure it out' type thing. There's a fire, Danny's not returning, co-incidence? Methinks not...

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

If this is true, then poor Jake -- he'll probably feel all guilty over it and everything, thinking he should have stopped Danny from doing it.

I mean, it sucks to be Danny as well.


ETA: Wasn't Danny originally supposed to be killed off within 6 weeks of his arrival? So it wouldn't actually surprise me if he did die -- if it weren't for the sources saying the door was left open for him. Oh, I'm confused.

----------


## crazygirl

> If this is true, then poor Jake -- he'll probably feel all guilty over it and everything, thinking he should have stopped Danny from doing it.
> 
> I mean, it sucks to be Danny as well.
> 
> 
> ETA: Wasn't Danny originally supposed to be killed off within 6 weeks of his arrival? So it wouldn't actually surprise me if he did die -- if it weren't for the sources saying the door was left open for him. Oh, I'm confused.


your siginture is cool blackcat

----------


## Rach33

SOBS POOR DANNY WE LOVE YOU AND POOR JAKE 

sobbing quietly on keyboard

----------


## Angeldelight

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooooooooooooooo

they can't do that... they can't kill Danny off... No please :weeping in hysterics:

----------


## Layne

EE lied to us, they said the door will be left open, at least then we knew there was a slight chance,
Don't Kill off Danny, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Save danny, Keep signing my petition guys!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## di marco

noooooooooooooooooooooo! danny cant die! i wouldnt let you do it!!!

----------


## rosiec211

ok-i may be wrong but i think everyones gettin a bit mixed up here.  I think that the fire which killed Scarlet and her mum was not committed by any member of Albert Square current or previous-it was just some gangster thing johnny was mixed up in, and secondly-danny causes a new fire-maybe  cos he finds out bout the other one  and sees it as an apt revenge for something johnny does to danny.  I dont know for certain but just my thoughts

----------


## BlackKat

According to the Daily Star the fire scenes have already being filmed. So if he is dead...I think its too late to do anything about it.

(Although he's still on the webcam scripts acting pretty normal. Maybe they're filming out of sequence?)

----------


## Layne

> According to the Daily Star the fire scenes have already being filmed. So if he is dead...I think its too late to do anything about it.
> 
> (Although he's still on the webcam scripts acting pretty normal. Maybe they're filming out of sequence?)


yeh but sometimes for BIG storylines they always film more than one ending, and sometimes its kept Very hush hush, just like the Murder Den thing,
So you never know!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I don't think that Danny will be killed becuase they did definitely say that the door would be left open for his return and obviously that will not be possible if Danny is dead.  That is unless they do another Den on us!

----------


## di marco

> That is unless they do another Den on us!


lol!

----------


## Babe14

> According to the Daily Star the fire scenes have already being filmed. So if he is dead...I think its too late to do anything about it.
> 
> (Although he's still on the webcam scripts acting pretty normal. Maybe they're filming out of sequence?)


Filming isn't done in sequence. Sometimes an end scene will be filmed first, then maybe the first scene, then say a fourth and so on.

----------


## Babe14

Danny's "death" may just be another possible ending they have filmed for the storyline. with  Big storylines they always film more than one ending, mainly because of "leakage".

If this were to happen it would be very sad especially for Jake but it would make good viewing.  I thnk that Danny was originally supposed to be killed off in the "Demise of Andy" storyline.

----------


## Rain_

The Moon brothers are set to depart EastEnders, not in a blaze of glory, but just a blaze.

Jake and Danny, played by Joel Beckett and Jake Maskall, are set to leave the series in July, but not before they attempt to exact revenge on gangster kingpin Johnny Allen.

The brothers have had enough of the way Johnny, played by Billy Murray, has been ripping them off and attempt to set fire to his Albert Square house, the Daily Star reports.

But things don't go quite to plan and the wily villain escapes, while the brothers will disappear from Walford.

Jake will be back to fight another day, but Danny will never be back again, prompting speculation that the soap's heartthrob will be killed off in the blaze.

'Danny comes up with the idea of burning Johnny's home after he steals a business idea from the duo and then fires them,' a Beeb source told the newspaper.

'They are forced to run for their lives after torching the place - but the revenge plot may backfire.'

It would not be the first time that Johnny has found himself the victim's of a rival's arson attempt. Last year, before the gangster arrived in Walford, his wife and daughter were killed when the family house was set on fire.

It had originally been reported that both brothers would be axed from the ailing soap after just three months on our screens.

However, it now appears as though soap bosses are planning to give the duo this major storyline and then bring Jake back at a later date.


source:- walfordweb

----------


## dddMac1

read it in the daily star yesterday hope Danny is not killed off

----------


## callummc

i'm a bit sick of ee and the arson storylines,it's every 2 years or so we get a new arson attack,why can't they try and think of something new,also knowing what johnny is capable of-ie-andys murder,it wouldn't make sense for jake to dare to go back if he was partly responsible for trying to fry dear johnny,having said that i wouldn't complain if johnny got fried 'id just say-good riddance to bad rubbish

----------


## chance

> EE lied to us, they said the door will be left open, at least then we knew there was a slight chance,
> Don't Kill off Danny, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Save danny, Keep signing my petition guys!
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


that pic/banner looks like chrissies wiping ketchup of his cheek!

----------


## dddMac1

is'nt Arson going a bit to far

----------


## Babe14

I think that the upcoming storyline will be brill and that Jake could easily come back, all it takes is just a bit of thought..Let me put it another way if phil Mitchell can return in the Autumn after everything he has done and has stacked up against him, then coming up with a way to write Jake back in is/will be a piece of cake!!  Also at the mo Jake has no enemies, so maybe Johnny will be his first and we're going to see a much tougher side to Jake, take Chrissie for example and what she is capable of!

Looking forward to all the great storylines that are coming up! Eastenders is again on the way up!

----------


## Babe14

> is'nt Arson going a bit to far


Those are the type of storylines which make great viewing. Plenty of drama and grit.

----------


## JJtheJetPlane

its only danny thats leaving
jake is staying because of the petition

----------


## angelblue

I just watched This morning sharon marshall said danny doesnt die in the fire but their is going to be a fire?

----------


## EastendersRox

Strange rumours.

----------


## Angeldelight

but how will Jake be able to come back to the sqaure if they tried to kill Johnny???
hmmmmmmmmm.... i'm now very confused

----------


## Tamzi

This is all going to be very confusing. we are just going to have to wait and see
xxx

----------


## chamone256

can any body remember when ruby and jonny were talking and ruby said why should they die in the fire and whoever done it is walking free. wheres the justice in that. then jonny says something like don't worry they got what they deserved. did anybody else hear him say that???  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## EastendersRox

I read on the news and they say it's confirmed that the rumour is true.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

I Hope They Cum Bk Soon Thou

----------


## EastendersRox

They said Danny may die, but Jake will come back to fight for another day.

----------


## Babe14

> but how will Jake be able to come back to the sqaure if they tried to kill Johnny???
> hmmmmmmmmm.... i'm now very confused


I can see several ways they can do this one of which is if Danny dies in the fire, then Johnny may consider this punishment enough for Jake, as he has also lost people he loves the same way, so he'll know just how much Jake will be hurting and prob blaming himself. Even if Danny doesn't die then I think that Johnny will consider whatever it is that split the two of them up will also be punishment enough, knowing that it has always been Jake and Danny together.

----------


## Layne

The scriptwriters at Elstree have finally given the Moon brothers a purpose in life (other than tidying up pens in the betting shop while glaring villainously). The terrible twosome will torch gentleman gangster Johnny Allenâs home after he steals one of their business ideas. And this isnât just any old fireâ¦ TV insiders claim the inferno, which devastates Phil Mitchellâs old home, could cost at least one life. EastEnders bosses are keeping tight-lipped about who the victim â or victims â could be. But hereâs a little clue â Jake Moon returns to Walford in the autumn for a series of major storylines but dear old Danny doesnât. 


Source : Wanadoo


DON'T KILL DANNY!!

----------


## Angeldelight

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... please don't kill EITHER of them... Nooooooooooooooooo... please :breaking into sob:
:

----------


## Layne

*trys to type, hard though wiping down the floods of tear!*
Jake won't die he is coming back, but Danny, please don't kill him, they said the door would be left open, well if he dies, unless he does a DEN (highly unlikely!)then he ain't coming back, _EE Lied!_

----------


## BlackKat

*chants with fingers crossed* Door will be left open. Door will be left open. Door will be left open. Door will be left open. Door will be left open.



ETA: They haven't worked in the bookies in months. Methinks these people don't actually watch the show.

----------


## Angeldelight

please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! please don't lie them die!! 

sorry got distracted by BlackKat's signature again... i'm completley obsessed... ahh look... ahhhh they're kissing

bookies? bookies? that was months ago... do they watch the show? BOOKIES?

----------


## Layne

I know, please don't let them die, please don't let them die, door left open, door left open,

Kissing, kissing, wiping(my banna!) wiping,
Aww, don't die don't die


Bookies????
They stopped working there when andy die, now they work at scarlets, well i think they do ain't seen them in a while!

kissin, don't doe, wiping, door lfeft open
Fingers Crossed
Luv ya
layne
x x x 


IF danny dies, Kate Harwood will be getting a very big/long complaint letter from me!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Didn't you save both of them Layne??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I really do LOVE your banner Layne.. it moves  :Stick Out Tongue:  I like mine 2nd best  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

> Didn't you save both of them Layne??


just joel (jake) but we is trying for Jake (dany) isn;t we guys?????????

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep!! I don't like him much (prefer Jake) but her they kind of come as a pair!!

----------


## Layne

> Yep!! I don't like him much (prefer Jake) but her they kind of come as a pair!!


Alot of people prefer Jake i think thats another reason he has been saved!
But yeh they do come as a pair and danny has funny lines!!!

----------


## Babe14

There is a way in which Danny could die in the fire then come back later.

Jake and "others" could think that Danny died in the fire, only no body was ever found. Later Danny returns having escaped the fire.  Or if Jake (Danny)didn't want to come back they could use another actor and explain this by Danny being badly burnt in the fire and had to have plastic surgery.

----------


## di marco

> There is a way in which Danny could die in the fire then come back later.
> 
> Jake and "others" could think that Danny died in the fire, only no body was ever found. Later Danny returns having escaped the fire.  Or if Jake (Danny)didn't want to come back they could use another actor and explain this by Danny being badly burnt in the fire and had to have plastic surgery.


i like that idea, and then we wouldnt lose danny (and the twins would have an uncle lol!)

----------


## Babe14

> Alot of people prefer Jake i think thats another reason he has been saved!
> But yeh they do come as a pair and danny has funny lines!!!


I think that Jake/Joel was kept on because of his huge popularity and sex symbol status, plus he did two series in the very popular series The Office, so Joel is already established in the acting world.  Plus of course I think at the end of the day it was recognised just how much potential the character of Jake has. He's quite a strong character. Danny on the other hand provides the humour with Jake but I think it may of  been  limited as to what they could of done with his character.

----------


## Babe14

> i like that idea, and then we wouldnt lose danny (and the twins would have an uncle lol!)


LOL! Thanks. Also I think it would make good viewing, the element of surprise.

----------


## hazey

> JAKE AND DANNY'S EXIT they set fire to jonneys house it says in the sun


 Inside soap   After Johnny steals a good buisness idea from Danny  The furious brothers set fire to Johnny's house.As the building burns and fear grips the Square Danny and Jake are forced to run for their lives.

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, no offence to Danny...but what business idea could he possibly have that Johnny would find worth stealing. Or one that's worth burning someone's house down over.

I don't mind the idea of a fire...but the reason we've been given so far is sounding a little far-fetched to me.

----------


## *Roxy*

danny can't die  :Angry:

----------


## EastendersRox

I don't like him so I want him to leave, but he and Jake are a pair.

----------


## di marco

> Okay, no offence to Danny...but what business idea could he possibly have that Johnny would find worth stealing. Or one that's worth burning someone's house down over.


thats what i was thinking, i dont think danny is clever enough to come up with a really brilliant business idea

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> thats what i was thinking, i dont think danny is clever enough to come up with a really brilliant business idea


harsh but.......quite true  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> harsh but.......quite true


i know its harsh and i dont like being mean about danny as hes so sweet but he doesnt really have many brain cells does he lol!

----------


## Babe14

Danny is th eloose canon and Jake is the thinker as well as being very bright.  Maybe Danny does come up with a great business idea and doesn't realise it until he tells Jake about it, who is surprised (can picture the look  on Jake's face) that his brother could come up with such a great idea. Prob say something like "Danny your a genius" (Just see the look on Danny's face)

----------


## Alisha

according to inside soap mag they both intentionally burn Johnny's house down and when he finds out he wants revenge.

----------


## Babe14

Perhaps that's why there's a rumour flying around about Grant killing Alfie...

----------


## Angeldelight

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo... i don't want it to be true... please dont let it be true... please dont let it be true... please dont let it be true... please dont let it be true... please dont let it be true... please dont let it be true... how will Jake come back if DANNY is DEAD?????

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, so Johnny owns the Moons house.


Won't they be homeless after all this happens? I can't see Johnny saying, "You burnt my house down...Rent is due Thursday."

I mean, I suppose he could recognise that Alfie and Nana didn't have anything to do with it. But where's Jake going to live when he comes back. (The Vic? ;) )

----------


## Layne

> Okay, so Johnny owns the Moons house.
> 
> 
> Won't they be homeless after all this happens? I can't see Johnny saying, "You burnt my house down...Rent is due Thursday."
> 
> I mean, I suppose he could recognise that Alfie and Nana didn't have anything to do with it. But where's Jake going to live when he comes back. (The Vic? ;) )


the vic with chrissie yeh hopefully!!!
I never thought of that yeh i wonder...................................

----------


## Babe14

I think it will almost definitely be the Vic.  Jake isn't going to be very popular with anyone, including Alfie when he returns, so I'm hoping that Chrissie will understand and take him in.  I keep forgetting that Johnny owns the house.  Maybe all the Moons will end up in the Vic.

Of course with Johnny's house being burnt to a cinder he'll need somewhere else...

----------


## di marco

> I think it will almost definitely be the Vic.  Jake isn't going to be very popular with anyone, including Alfie when he returns, so I'm hoping that Chrissie will understand and take him in.  I keep forgetting that Johnny owns the house.  Maybe all the Moons will end up in the Vic.
> 
> Of course with Johnny's house being burnt to a cinder he'll need somewhere else...


good point. it would be nice if chrissie took jake in

----------


## Babe14

> good point. it would be nice if chrissie took jake in


Chrissie is no angel either and if anyone found out what she did, she'd be in the same boat as Jake, everyone would want her out of the square too.  Beside she's crazy about him :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Of course with Johnny's house being burnt to a cinder he'll need somewhere else...



Maybe he'll stay with Tina at Pat's.

Wait...did Tina move back to the square. I seriously keep forgetting if she's leaving "forever" or if she's staying, lol.


Aw, poor homeless Jake. And depending on which way the spoilers go (whether Danny dies or not) it could possibly be poor homeless grief-stricken Jake.   :Crying:  I hope Chrissie does take him in.

----------


## rachael377

i heard on the radio that either jake or danny dies but they wouldn't tell you which one.
i hope it is danny, not being horrible or anything but jake is the better one out of them both.

----------


## BlackKat

Over on Joel Beckett Online there's a scanned in article from the Sun on this.

It basically says what we already know, but only mentions Danny in connection to the arson attack -- as in Danny does it on his own, which I think makes more sense.

It also implies that Danny doesn't die: It says *both* brothers flee, and that Danny will "be a dead man if he crosses Johnny's path again."

For Jake it just says that he leaves with Danny but also says: "Johnny is determined to get his own back, even though Jake Moon has been like a second son to him," and then when Jake comes back in the Autumn he'll "be at the centre of a series of winter blockbusters after his reconciliation with Allen."

----------


## BlackKat

> i heard on the radio that either jake or danny dies but they wouldn't tell you which one.
> i hope it is danny, not being horrible or anything but jake is the better one out of them both.



If one of them dies it's definately Danny. Unless we're going to have Jake's ghost wandering around the Square.

----------


## Layne

> If one of them dies it's definately Danny. Unless we're going to have Jake's ghost wandering around the Square.


No ghosts please!

----------


## Babe14

> Over on Joel Beckett Online there's a scanned in article from the Sun on this.
> 
> It basically says what we already know, but only mentions Danny in connection to the arson attack -- as in Danny does it on his own, which I think makes more sense.
> 
> It also implies that Danny doesn't die: It says *both* brothers flee, and that Danny will "be a dead man if he crosses Johnny's path again."
> 
> For Jake it just says that he leaves with Danny but also says: "Johnny is determined to get his own back, even though Jake Moon has been like a second son to him," and then when Jake comes back in the Autumn he'll "be at the centre of a series of winter blockbusters after his reconciliation with Allen."


Looks as though Jake either gets his brother out of the square before Johnny catches up with him and or flees with him knowing that Johnny will be after him too.  Sometime ago in the bookies Johnny was talking about a 4000 bet and a horse that fell.  He said that the horse had to be destroyed, turned to Jake and said "make sure you don't fall again...."

Looks like on Jake's return (the real Jake not his ghost) he'll have a big storyline with Johnny, that's going to be interesting.  I think that Jake will talk his way out of it...

----------


## di marco

> I think that Jake will talk his way out of it...


i think jake will manage to talk himself out of it too

----------


## Babe14

> i think jake will manage to talk himself out of it too


Yeah Jake's a thinker and very bright and when the going gets tough he uses his head rather than his fists.  Whereas Danny is the total opposite he just uses his fists.  Anyway Jake has had plenty of practice after all the mopping up has had to do over the years! (Re Danny)Bless..

----------


## BlackKat

> Looks like on Jake's return (the real Jake not his ghost)



That's what I meant. I love how all these spoilers are like "One of them dies...but we're not saying which one."

Well...one's coming back. One isn't. Gee, give a few minutes to think about it, lol.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Jake Moon has been like a second son to him


Does Johnny Allen have a son?

----------


## BlackKat

> Does Johnny Allen have a son?



Not that I'm aware of, but that's what the article says.   :Searchme:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

We will never know...

----------


## Angeldelight

i hope they don't kill Danny... as they can bring him back then cus he's just so funny to watch... DON'T KILL DANNY

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He's halirious  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope no one dies

----------


## kelly05

Just sat and read this entire section on Jake and Danny's exit..( only took about an hour!!! ) I've come to the conclusion that the scriptwriters need to start reading these pages.... There are so many brill ideas in here that would defo make great viewing!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont want them to go they're great plus that means alfie jake and danny leaving it be only nana

----------


## Bad Wolf

nana wont be left in the square alone, i think if they all go she will go and live with spencer and the other cousin (the name escapes me at the moment)

----------


## i_luv_dennis

maxwell

----------


## Bad Wolf

thats the one!

----------


## Tamzi

I know johnny is firing jake and danny, but it doesn't mention the idea or anything??????????

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Danny And Jake Set Fire To Johnny Allen's House Because Johnny Allen Steals A Business Plan From Danny Moon.
Danny And Jake Are Very Agnry About That And They Set Fire To His House And There Is Panic In Albert Sqaure.
When Johnny Allen Finds Out Who Did It,He Will Make That Person Pay!!!!!
But How Can Jake Come Back Then,Because It Says In Inside Soap Magazine That They Set Fire To His House Together!!!!!
Maybe Johnny Allen Thinks That Danny Did It On His Own Or Something!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

Jake will think of something, he'll more than likely talk his way out of it.  I think that there will be a heavy confrontation between Johnny and Jake...or there maybe a twist...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

they get the sake this week has johney says that he is not going to do nothing dodgy again and danny brings dodgy alchol in and he sakes jake and danny

----------


## di marco

> they get the sake this week has johney says that he is not going to do nothing dodgy again and danny brings dodgy alchol in and he sakes jake and danny


bet jakes annoyed with danny about that

----------


## siannybonny

Hasn't Johnny Allen been good to them though, getting them out of trouble when they first arrived in the square, giving them jobs etc?

----------


## di marco

> Hasn't Johnny Allen been good to them though, getting them out of trouble when they first arrived in the square, giving them jobs etc?


yeh but theres only so many times that they can make mistakes, hes said to them before something along the lines of "if you slip up again" so i think this is prob the final straw

----------


## Bryan

this is where i went wrong

set fire could mean they had or are going to

i was sad knowing the ruby starting the fire was rubbish

but that is still possible

i think this is a brillaint way for the moons to leave

and finally jonny's full anger will be unleashed (i me na what we seen thats bad, a stupid push off a flyover)

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> bet jakes annoyed with danny about that


I bet he is.  Jake will kick off at Danny big time.

----------


## Babe14

I can't see Jake going off on a big one, setting fire to Johnny's house just for sacking him.  The sacking is prob the start of everything and this is when the boys get something else on the boil which Johnny ends up stealing and making a wadge of cash from, cash which should of been the boys, or maybe the boys have invested a lot of their cash in it and loose everything because of Johnny....in other words end up stoney broke...

----------


## EastendersRox

Jake will come back to fight another day. I think Danny will die either he is killed in the fire not being able to escape quickly enough or Johnny finds out he was involved and sent some men to kill him.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i hope he does'nt die and any way he is coming back

----------


## BlackKat

> i hope he does'nt die and any way he is coming back



If you mean Danny's coming back, it still hasn't been confirmed. The door's open for him, but that's all so far.

----------


## squarelady

Danny doesn't die in the fire. I think they have something planned for his return they just don't want to say. I met him at the BSA's this year and he looked far to happy to be a man who's just been axed from a role he really enjoyed. I'm sure something will happen that drags him back!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

wounder what day it happens on

----------


## Layne

> wounder what day it happens on


 Probably a friday make us wait!!!

Johnny sacks Jake and Danny as he doesn't want anymore to do with Gangsters and stuff,
He offers to but dots house, but then buys them a new sofa instead, he wants to change into a good guy business man, and cuts all ties with anything bad or that might drag him back

This is from Inside Soap i just put it in my own words!

----------


## BlackKat

So, if Inside Soap is right, the reason this whole storyline starts is because Johnny is afraid of...peer pressure?

Ah, yes, because all it takes it two small time bad boys working in your club to drag you back onto that slippery slope of gangster-ing, and throwing people off bridges. Get out now, Johnny, while you still can. Wuss.

----------


## Layne

> So, if Inside Soap is right, the reason this whole storyline starts is because Johnny is afraid of...peer pressure?
> 
> Ah, yes, because all it takes it two small time bad boys working in your club to drag you back onto that slippery slope of gangster-ing, and throwing people off bridges. Get out now, Johnny, while you still can. Wuss.


  :Rotfl:   Excalty!!

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Ah, yes, because all it takes it two small time bad boys working in your club to drag you back onto that slippery slope of gangster-ing, and throwing people off bridges. Get out now, Johnny, while you still can. Wuss.


LOL  :Lol:   :Lol:   too true  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## squarelady

> So, if Inside Soap is right, the reason this whole storyline starts is because Johnny is afraid of...peer pressure?
> 
> Ah, yes, because all it takes it two small time bad boys working in your club to drag you back onto that slippery slope of gangster-ing, and throwing people off bridges. Get out now, Johnny, while you still can. Wuss.


  :Cheer:  You would of thought it would be the other way round. The Moon brothers getting dragged into things by Johnny rather than the other way round. Much as I love him trying to turn things around for Tina I'm not too sure the clean image will suit him! Still, I 'spose it's nice he's trying.

----------


## mariaisstar

yeha Jake does come back, and he got some major storylines comin up but i dont know if danny comes bk !!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Bless his heart for trying but it aint gonna work is it? I can't wait for Jake to come back and he hasn't even left yet!

----------


## Babe14

Looking forward to tonight Jake is defo on and hopefully Danny as well. :Smile: 

I read today that Johnny fires them both for bringing dodgy booze into scarlets in an effort to show Tina that he is serious about giving up the "Villaneous" Life.  

um..yes dodgy  booze real Gangster stuff.  As BlakKat Says J & D real heavy gangsters the dodgy booze just proves it LOL!!

I can't wait for Jake to return as I am looking forward to seeing and finding out a lot more about his character and of course seeinghim right in the thick of it

If only he would strip..never know as everyone appears to be (Even Jim LOL) he might :Smile: ..please...

----------


## mariaisstar

lol lol

----------


## mariaisstar

lol

----------


## Rach33

I was so disappointed in Fridays's episode how childish I'm sacking you cos I'm going straight pathetic little man that's all I can say and we thought Andy was rubbish we have a new contender

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't believe he did it... why did he do that? EVIL Tina EVIL... BRING BACK JAKE AND DANNY... we DON'T WANT them to LEAVE... bring them back

----------


## Rach33

We love them and it's so not fair they axe the good characters and leave us with Johnny, Tina, Alfie (although he is leaving soon), Little Mo, Pauline, and Ian

----------


## Angeldelight

please don't let it be true that Danny dies... please don;t let him Die... he'll have to come back when Jake and Chrissie get married... hehe... wishful thinking hey?

----------


## Babe14

Well if Johnny is now going "soft" the other "Gangsters" will start moving into his "patch" once word gets around.  Also undesirables won't be afraid of him anymore and will push drugs in his club or he may even get visits from "Racketeers" etc. (Let's hope so) even better his club may get fire bombed from his competitors!!

Isn't this the reason why Andy had to be removed,  because he was loosing his touch and thought of as "Going Soft"??

I thought Jake was a bit "soft" over the booze when they were trying to flog it to Johnny. He was saying yes Johnny, no Johnny, were as Danny was just going straight for the jugular LOL! I still love Jake to bis though.  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

Johnny won't go soft -As soon as the Moon brothers set fire to his house he'll be forced to come over to the other side!

----------


## Babe14

> Johnny won't go soft -As soon as the Moon brothers set fire to his house he'll be forced to come over to the other side!


I believe that once "Dodgy" is in the blood it stays there. O.K you can change a bit but not entirely. I'm really looking forward to Jake's return to see what happens between him and Johnny.  Just hope he's a bit tougher than he was last night! (Maybe though that's his secret weapon, coming across as all soft but has a more brutal streak hidden within...which he'll let loose when he see's fit to do so...)

Also I think Johnny was talking out of his backside last night when he said there is no such thing as "Good Dodgy", "Bad Dodgy" only "Dodgy Dodgy", I don't agree there is good and bad as well.   I.E J & D are what I would class as "Good Dodgy"..(and I know good dodgy :Smile: )
Johnny contradicted himself a bit too by telling Tina that J&D were Good Boys, then sacking them using the excuse your part of my past...If you ask me Johnny only did this to prove a point to Tina..  :Angry:

----------


## squarelady

You can't just throw a man off a bridge and then go back to being all swetness and light and to honest I hope he doesn't. The new improved Johnny Allen is a little bit boring for my liking. Tina'll get bored in time!

I agree about it being Johnny that contridicted himself. Funny thing is, they are good boys. They do some dodgy dealings but it was Johnny that dragged Jake into Andy's murder. If anyone is responsible for them turning nasty it'll be Johnny dragging them down! I hope it's not Jake that get involves in the house fire. I think it's going to be Danny (obviously) and it'll be Jake that bails him out as always.

----------


## Babe14

> You can't just throw a man off a bridge and then go back to being all swetness and light and to honest I hope he doesn't. The new improved Johnny Allen is a little bit boring for my liking. Tina'll get bored in time!
> 
> I agree about it being Johnny that contridicted himself. Funny thing is, they are good boys. They do some dodgy dealings but it was Johnny that dragged Jake into Andy's murder. If anyone is responsible for them turning nasty it'll be Johnny dragging them down! I hope it's not Jake that get involves in the house fire. I think it's going to be Danny (obviously) and it'll be Jake that bails him out as always.


Yes but do you think Johnny will have any of it when Jake returns?   Remember when he took Danny on he told Jake that if Danny messed up then Jake would be held responsible...

Jake and Danny are naughty and they have done some stuff but nowhere near as bad as Johnny I.E Murder.  Actually thinking about it Jake could try a bit of blackmail here he could let it slip to Tina exactly how Andy died..
Afterall Johnny is SUPPOSED to have changed..

----------


## squarelady

I think the reason Jake will return is because he knows that if one of them doesn't face the music then Johnny won't let it rest, he'll just keep looking for them. I think Jake'll come back to face the music because he wants to protect Danny. If he stands up and admits what they've done then maybe Johhny will let Danny be. Everything Jake does seems to be to protect his brother and like you said Jake's already said if anything goes wrong he'd accept responsibility.

----------


## Babe14

I feel there will be some heavy stuff between Jake and Johnny when he returns but after they have battled it out, I think it will be a case of let sleeping dogs lie and they will just go their seperate ways in the square..

----------


## squarelady

> I feel there will be some heavy stuff between Jake and Johnny when he returns but after they have battled it out, I think it will be a case of let sleeping dogs lie and they will just go their seperate ways in the square..


Either that or Jake will get dragged back in to the dark side of work again.

----------


## Babe14

> Either that or Jake will get dragged back in to the dark side of work again.


That's something else I was thinking as "payment" I hope they don't team him up with the MITCHELLS. From the rumours I've heard I get the impression that the Mitchells and Johnny may end up working together. I'd like to see him with Dennis, mind you the last time they met was on the end of Dennis' fist thanks to that Whinney B Zoe! Roll on Friday 24th

----------


## squarelady

> I'd like to see him with Dennis, mind you the last time they met was on the end of Dennis' fist thanks to that Whinney B Zoe!


Remember though, they made up outside Angie's Den after that. They both blamed Zoe and put their differences aside so it is possible they might be friends. Especially considering that Sharon and Dennis are moving in with Chrissie and she's sort of with Jake. Oh the double dating!  :Lol: 

On the darker side if the truth of Den's death comes out it might be full on war between the couples, hopefully with Jake backing Chrissie!

----------


## Babe14

> Remember though, they made up outside Angie's Den after that. They both blamed Zoe and put their differences aside so it is possible they might be friends. Especially considering that Sharon and Dennis are moving in with Chrissie and she's sort of with Jake. Oh the double dating! 
> 
> On the darker side if the truth of Den's death comes out it might be full on war between the couples, hopefully with Jake backing Chrissie!


  :Lol:  I must of fallen asleep when that happened, that's good though :Smile:  Oh yeah of course they could well be on the opposite side of the fence if the truth comes out about Den. LOL  I'd quite like to see Jake managing Fargos then Chrissie joining him if she gets thrown out of the pub by that MITCHELL woman and eventually the two buying Fargos out.

----------


## squarelady

That Mitchell woman will never get the Vic. Never!

----------


## Babe14

> That Mitchell woman will never get the Vic. Never!


Chrissie could give her a haircut!

----------


## squarelady

> Chrissie could give her a haircut!


Skinhead sounds good!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> Skinhead sounds good!


lOL! Then she'd look just like Phil and Grant!

----------


## squarelady

*waves hand in the air* I've had a brainwave!

Right, Soaplife is out every two weeks and for the next issue (two weeks time) it says _'Can Chrissie finally seduce Jake Moon?'_ and _'Someone tries to kill Johnny'_ for the two weeks after. I was thinking if the filming of the house fire was two weeks ago (which we were told it was) then it could be possible that the house fire is around the 8th July. On the 7th July Jake buys Chrissie flowers. Could it be that on the 8th July Chrissie seduces Jake and they are together and this is when Danny sets fire to Johnny's house. 

I never thought it would be Jake anyway because it's not his scene so maybe Jake disappears with Danny in an attempt to protect him when he realises what he's done.

----------


## BlackKat

That's some pretty good thinking. I think it could happen like that. I didn't actually realise the fire would happen so soon -- possibly either denial that they're leaving, or just because I'm becoming used to storylines being dragged out, lol.

But if it does happen like that, there should be some good Jake/Chrissie scenes when he comes back. Maybe we'll even get some scenes of her missing him in the weeks he's not there.

----------


## Bryan

sounds good... but i think i know why jake should leave

him and jonny have some big fight prior to fitre, he cares for jake dont he so he relaises that danny has set fire to place but people will acuse jake, so he tells jake to leave for a bit

i hope jonny catches danny at the fire and kills him, he ent coming back so he may aswell be killed

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

I disagree, I think Jake leaves to protect Danny. - The door's been left open for Danny. It's not yet been confirmed if he's leaving forever. No one has said he won't ever be coming back and after his attitude at the BSA's I think he just might!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I agree with Lexie, I don't think its Jakes fault but he has to leave cos of Danny.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah but Jak ebuys her flowers on the first according to the webbie. so he could be there on the fire. the seducing and fire are in the same fortnight so..........

but what if like the night chrissie and jake were meant to get together, the fire starts and jake goes to sort it out and has to run. it would end with like him looking up at the vic and then danny drags him along while chrissie blows out the dinner candles or something. that would be horrible!

xxx

----------


## squarelady

> I agree with Lexie, I don't think its Jakes fault but he has to leave cos of Danny.


In Inside Soap it says - *Who's Danny planning revenge on?*

----------


## squarelady

Soaplife says that they've been promised an explosive exit for Danny and *'...he won't be coming back'.* I think he's going to die.

----------


## Bryan

horray ent had a death for months now, honestly what is the world coming to, lol

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

*mantra-s* _Door left open, door left open, door left open._


Although, is it weird that I'm a little on the side of him dying, just because I think if he did Jake would completely fall to pieces. And I have a weird thing with seeing my favourite characters at their lowest points. (I swear, if Danny dies and all of Jake's grieving and falling apart is done off-screen...  :Angry:  ) Also, this might open the door for the rumours of their parents arriving.

----------


## squarelady

> *mantra-s* _Door left open, door left open, door left open._
> 
> 
> Although, is it weird that I'm a little on the side of him dying, just because I think if he did Jake would completely fall to pieces. And I have a weird thing with seeing my favourite characters at their lowest points. (I swear, if Danny dies and all of Jake's grieving and falling apart is done off-screen...  ) Also, this might open the door for the rumours of their parents arriving.


Nothing wierd about that! I'm not beign funny but I've been waiting for Chrissie to fall to pieces for weeks! I want to see the vulnerable side to both of them and I think this could really expand the character. I'll miss Danny though! Him and Jake were so good together!  :Sad:

----------


## Rach33

Not wanting to rock the boat but I have a feelign EE are planning a surprise funeral its just a feelign I could be wrong but if Danny's alive I doubt Jake would ever return to the Square but that's just my opinion and Joel Beckett siad it would take something huge to split them up like DEATH 

Don't quote me on this though it's just my opinion

----------


## squarelady

> Not wanting to rock the boat but I have a feelign EE are planning a surprise funeral its just a feelign I could be wrong but if Danny's alive I doubt Jake would ever return to the Square but that's just my opinion and Joel Beckett siad it would take something huge to split them up like DEATH 
> 
> Don't quote me on this though it's just my opinion


Jake is returning. Joel is having a three week break about now, going on holiday and he starts filming again soon when he gets back. He contract isn't terminated and it's been confirmed by Eastenders and from him himself that he's staying. If anyone dies it'll be Danny, he's the only one that's leaving.

----------


## Rach33

I know it's Danny I'm just saying the only way jake would return is if Danny died

----------


## squarelady

> I know it's Danny I'm just saying the only way jake would return is if Danny died


Yer, good point!

----------


## Rach33

Becasue Johnny lost Scarlett and Steph he may let the fire go and might not give Jake a hard time

----------


## squarelady

> Becasue Johnny lost Scarlett and Steph he may let the fire go and might not give Jake a hard time


Yer, he might sympathise. Jake will either break down or shut down.

----------


## Rach33

I go for shut down before break down

----------


## squarelady

> I go for shut down before break down


Shut down and then break down to Chrissie.  :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

Good Thinking I Like It

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah, I think he'll shut down and act like everything's okay, and then just completely break down.

----------


## Rach33

awwwwwwww poor little Jake me want to cuddle him already

----------


## BlackKat

I'm not sure if he'd break down to Chrissie. I'd like to see a scene where he broke down by himself. Then maybe he could go to Chrissie and admit that he's not okay, and she could help him through it.

----------


## squarelady

> I'm not sure if he'd break down to Chrissie. I'd like to see a scene where he broke down by himself. Then maybe he could go to Chrissie and admit that he's not okay, and she could help him through it.


Yer, I'd just like to see an even more sensitive side to him.

----------


## Rach33

Me too awwww try thinking happy thoughts off to watch Chrissie's b day party and St gearge's day to cheer me up

----------


## Tamzi

This will sound weird but it would be fabby if Danny died. Then Johnny and Jake would get close and JAke and chrissie good thinking all.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

What if Danny dies because Jake's with Chrissie that night, and is too late to stop Danny? That would destroy him.

----------


## Rach33

oh my god yeah explain going away waht if he blamed Chrissie

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think he'd blame Chrissie - just himself.   :Crying:  


Oh, god, this might not even happen and already I want to give him a cuddle, lol.

----------


## Rach33

Snap how weird is that we're getting emotional over hearsay he he I don't mind though Ijust have a feeling Danny will die

----------


## BlackKat

Me too. I know everyone's said the door's being left open, but I've just got this feeling...Plus, I kinda hope he does. Even if he doesn't die, I don't think Danny will be coming back, and this way we should get some amazing Jake scenes.

Maybe we'll also get to find out more about Jake and Danny's childhood -- he could tell Chrissie about it.   :Searchme:  That's something I really want to know about.

----------


## Rach33

Yeah I agree completely it will give Joel a chance to shine cos if he dies there will be emotional scenes to film his childhood sounds interesting both his and Dennis's I would love to know more about

----------


## squarelady

> Me too. I know everyone's said the door's being left open, but I've just got this feeling...Plus, I kinda hope he does. Even if he doesn't die, I don't think Danny will be coming back, and this way we should get some amazing Jake scenes.
> 
> Maybe we'll also get to find out more and Jake and Danny's childhood -- he could tell Chrissie about it.   That's something I really want to know about.


We had an article posted on my messageboard from the Daily Star saying someone would die! I know what you mean about having the feeling. I've got a nasty feeling something is going to happen but I do think that if it does, like you said it will really push Joel and we could get some amazing stuff out of Jake. I really would love them to explore his childhood because I think there is a deeper reason to the way they act. I can't see Jake without Danny though, it's just wierd!

----------


## BlackKat

It's confusing. All the official ones say the door's left open -- the report of the original axing, Joel and Jake at the BSAs. But all the tabloid and magazine reports on the storyline point towards Danny dying. I don't really know what to believe.   :Searchme:

----------


## squarelady

> It's confusing. All the official ones say the door's left open -- the report of the original axing, Joel and Jake at the BSAs. But all the tabloid and magazine reports on the storyline point towards Danny dying. I don't really know what to believe.


The thing is, every since it started being reported that Danny may die no one official has denied it. That's the worrying part!

----------


## Rach33

Usually they jump on it and deny it this time they haven't trying to tell us something  or just EE getting forgetful

----------


## squarelady

> Usually they jump on it and deny it this time they haven't trying to tell us something  or just EE getting forgetful


Maybe it's deliberate? To cast some doubt. You'll be able to tell over the next couple of weeks from magazines and interviews what's going on I would of thought. 'Specially if Jake starts doing some interviews about his departure.

----------


## BlackKat

Does anyone know when the fire actually happens?

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe it's deliberate? To cast some doubt.


If it is, it's definitely working, lol.

----------


## Rach33

next couple of weeks I'm thinking next weeks pressoffice so that would be three

----------


## squarelady

> next couple of weeks I'm thinking next weeks pressoffice so that would be three


The press office spoilers are not for next week but the week after. I think things start kicking off and the fire is around the 8th July so that should be this fridays press office spoilers hopefully. Thing is they may not give alot away. They didn't with Shannis they just said who. Then again if they don't give it away this week they will have to in next weeks. Basically in the next couple of weeks we should know what's going on!

----------


## BlackKat

So, on Friday we get Jake/Chrissie scenes, Shannis return, AND possible press office spoilers about this. How am I supposed to wait that long?

----------


## squarelady

> So, on Friday we get Jake/Chrissie scenes, Shannis return, AND possible press office spoilers about this. How am I supposed to wait that long?


I know! It's just not fair! Worst thing is I've got to spend the next 24 hours revising for an exam which I somehow have to manage to focus on on friday afternoon. <--- What is up with the BBC putting the best episodes of this year covering my busiest exam week! 

That whooosing sound..it's my concentration flying out of the window!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe you should try and ask the examiners if you can get special consideration,   :Lol: 

I hope you manage to concentrate though and it all goes well.

----------


## squarelady

> Maybe you should try and ask the examiners if you can get special consideration,  
> 
> I hope you manage to concentrate though and it all goes well.


Thank you!  :Lol:  My excuse is I'm using the Chrissie/Den murder storying to revise for my Law exam on Murder and Self Defence. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

I don't think the boys actually leave until the end of July :Smile:  Plus the storyline isn't "built yet"

----------


## squarelady

> I don't think the boys actually leave until the end of July Plus the storyline isn't "built yet"


The storyline started last week, it's just nobody has noticed yet. Mid July it happens.

----------


## Angeldelight

It all started with Johnny 'going straight' and sacking Jake and Danny... i can't wait for this stroyline to unfold further... even though i don't want them to leave... But i still can't wait for the storyline... please don't let Danny die... PLEASE DON'T LET HIM DIE...

----------


## squarelady

> It all started with Johnny 'going straight' and sacking Jake and Danny... i can't wait for this stroyline to unfold further... even though i don't want them to leave... But i still can't wait for the storyline... please don't let Danny die... PLEASE DON'T LET HIM DIE...


I know what you mean. I'm not looking forward to it because they are leaving but I can't wait for everything to kick off between them.

----------


## BlackKat

Is Ruby there when the fire starts? I'd have thought by the time this happens, Ruby's GCSEs will be done, but won't Louisa still have been doing hers when this was filmed.

----------


## squarelady

> Is Ruby there when the fire starts? I'd have thought by the time this happens, Ruby's GCSEs will be done, but won't Louisa still have been doing hers when this was filmed.


She comes back in July/August so I'm not 100% sure. I don't think she will be personally but we'll have to wait and see. Ruby is due back at boarding school in August I think but you're right Louisa wouldn't have had time to do her exams in that break. Although she would have had time off work to revise and then may have been working while she's sitting the exams? :shrugme: They've done that before with other actors/actresses.

----------


## Bryan

what is the buisness idea that jonny knicks of danny to casue all this drama?

bondboffin

----------


## Tamzi

What happens is Danny comes up with themed club nights and Johnny doesn't like the idea so Danny gets really mad and then it all unravels. I dont think he actully steals the idea. I have got the strongest feeling I will be away when this happens! Great timing. If I am I will watch and Sunday and not come on hses boards to find out what happens. Cant wait for this though.
xxx

----------


## Flozza

sounds good

----------


## Bryan

1) why would danny be putting input into the club hes been fired form
2) I thought jonny knicked the idea of danny not belittled it
3) if he does knick it eventually, y belittle it?

soz dont mean to be argumentative just wonderin thats all

besides how petty "he dont like theme nights lets burn his house!"

wateva next someone murders Keith Miller for not being able to read!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Been thinking (always dangerous). What if Danny 'dies' of screen? Like, he escapes the fire, they leave Walford. Then when they're off screen Danny disappears, and Jake comes back to Walford cos he thinks Johnny had something to do with it.   :Searchme:  So, it's sort of left open to interpretation whether Johnny did or not. I don't think this is how it will happen, but...like I said, thinking = always dangerous, lol.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Hmmm but I thought they'd left the door open for Jake Maskell to return, so they won't kill him... There has to be a reason Jake comes back to Walford though. Part of me thinks Chrissie is the reason, then the other part says don't be stupid, it'll be something to do with the fire/Johnny.

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe he leaves because Danny dies, and then comes back because Chrissie goes and drags him back.   :Wub:  

We were told that the door was left open for Danny, but now almost everything seems to point towards him dying. I think we're all a little   :Searchme:

----------


## kayleigh6654

What if its not Danny... what if its someone completely random. Like when they burnt the car lot down. Maybe its a burgular or something? Surely we'd have heard something if Jake Maskell wasn't coming back ever?

----------


## di marco

> What if its not Danny... what if its someone completely random. Like when they burnt the car lot down. Maybe its a burgular or something? Surely we'd have heard something if Jake Maskell wasn't coming back ever?


it would be good if it was tina, thats one way to get rid of her lol!   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

I think that the business idea may have something to do with horses and horsey poo, just going from bits I have read here and there (EE webbie). I can't understand if the boys have been sacked, why they would want to help line Johnny's pockets...

Also I think they may have filmed more than one ending for this storyline, they usually do for the biggies, hence the confusion over Danny,,Anyways we shall see, all will be revealed soon..

I think that Jake will return to mop up yet another mess of Danny's, only this time it will be the final time. As I think that Jake will feel that the time has come for Danny to face up to the consequences of his actions by himself, for the two of them to go their seperate ways..

----------


## Babe14

> it would be good if it was tina, thats one way to get rid of her lol!


I was thinking the same that if the rumour of someone dying in the fire was true it could be Tina... :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> I was thinking the same that if the rumour of someone dying in the fire was true it could be Tina...


although i just read in a thread in the ee general discussion that the person that plays tina was on this morning and said that she was going to be there for a while yet, so i dont think my wish will come true unfortunately!

----------


## Babe14

> although i just read in a thread in the ee general discussion that the person that plays tina was on this morning and said that she was going to be there for a while yet, so i dont think my wish will come true unfortunately!


Shame. The only other people it could be apart from Danny because of the "Rumours" flying around about them being axed etc are Charlie, Big Mo, Gus..Zoe we know how she leaves, Sam she leaves later, Alfie at the end of the year..
Hopefully no one will die or if they do it will be an unknown like in the car lot fire..wow that was spectacular.

Bet your looking forward to tonite :Smile:   :Heart:  For D and For J  :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

I was thinking the other day (someone mentioned a couple of pages back) that it might be Johnny that kills Danny as revenge. The whole scene on the flyover came back to me when Jake said that if it had been Danny he would never have stood back and watched. 

Babe14 - You talked about Tina dying. Isn't going to happen, she's staying. Jake and Joel are the ownly ones going.

----------


## Tamzi

Well now we all know what happens. Salsa night! Why kill johnny just because of that?
xxx

----------


## kayleigh6654

I knew it. I knew Jake wouldn't be involved directly. He's not that kinda dodgy bloke.  :Sad:  I don't understand why he leaves though. Surely if Danny is in the back of Johnny's car, they don't leave that ep, maybe they leave the Monday after? Johnny gives them an ultimatum, leave Walford or die kinda thing?

----------


## BlackKat

So, Danny in the back of Johnny's car -- dead or not? Maybe Johnny's going to kill him, but then agrees not to as long as Jake gets him away from Walford.


Maybe the big thing that splits them up is Jake saying that he'll get Danny safe and away, and then he comes back for Chrissie. (Tearful Chrissie!   :Crying:  ) *am very excited*


ETA: They better mention the fact that Danny is clearly unstable. I mean, salsa night is hardly worth burning someone's house down over. Unless there's something else that's not in the spoilers.

Although:




> Later, Jake and Danny have serious words, and Jake walks off, leaving Danny well and truly on his own.


Maybe that's what sends Danny over the edge. There's got to be more to the way Danny seems dependent on Jake - there's just got to be. Everytime there's a scene where Jake mentions leaving (there were a few after Andy's murder I think) Danny just seems to panic.

----------


## Blondie

> but what if like the night chrissie and jake were meant to get together, the fire starts and jake goes to sort it out and has to run.


Wow! Scarily accurate predictions there! Poor Chrissie, in tears at him leaving. It's very typical EE, they leave Chrissie and Jake fans desperate for the romance to kick off, and when it finally does, there goes Jake! Oh well, I think there's going to be a lot of them together before he leaves to satisfy all your Chrissie and Jake needs!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> Everytime there's a scene where Jake mentions leaving (there were a few after Andy's murder I think) Danny just seems to panic.


They just need each other despite how much they annoy each other.

----------


## Rach33

There is a bond between Jake and Danny they've been together all their lives no one else knows the other better which is why I think Danny's exit could bring a lot of heartache for Jake he's always had Danny around although he's mainly been cleaning up his messes their brothers image what Jake would do if Johnny kills him although I don't think that will happen either

----------


## squarelady

> I knew it. I knew Jake wouldn't be involved directly. He's not that kinda dodgy bloke.  I don't understand why he leaves though. Surely if Danny is in the back of Johnny's car, they don't leave that ep, maybe they leave the Monday after? Johnny gives them an ultimatum, leave Walford or die kinda thing?


Maybe they just disappear and only Jake comes back?

----------


## Rach33

I reckon Danny will end up in prison another twist to add

----------


## squarelady

> I reckon Danny will end up in prison another twist to add


Johnny...call the police? or chuck him in the canal? <---- What if that happened and Jake couldn't get him out in time!

----------


## Rach33

he called the cops on the mugger he still might die though but maybe not at the hands of Johnny Jake would never forgive him and proably kill him that would be good to see Johnny's boring

----------


## squarelady

I can't stand the new improved Johnny, I'd much rather (even though I don't want Danny to go) that Johnny killed him. - Charlotte Avery (Tina) did say Johnny can't keep up the straight act for long!

----------


## Rach33

I can't stand Johnny he makes me so mad this whole new man act is pathetic I'd rather Johnny killed him I reckon it would add a bigger twist to the storyline

----------


## squarelady

> I can't stand Johnny he makes me so mad this whole new man act is pathetic I'd rather Johnny killed him I reckon it would add a bigger twist to the storyline


I actually liked him at the start but looking back at everything I just.......  :Angry:

----------


## Rach33

I liked him at first but I stopped after the way he treated Ruby, Stacey, Tina (but who cares about her) jake and Danny the list goes on

----------


## EastendersRox

Danny is SO dead:

Johnny enters the house searching for Ruby, but is brought out by a fireman. Realising what Danny has done, Jake arranges to meet him at the canal and says goodbye to a tearful Chrissie. When Jake returns to the canal, he sees Danny in the back of Johnnyâs carâ¦

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah he is now just really annoying. He was better with the stuff with Andy etc. Not now he's with Tina!
xxx

----------


## Bryan

> Danny is SO dead:
> 
> Johnny enters the house searching for Ruby, but is brought out by a fireman. Realising what Danny has done, Jake arranges to meet him at the canal and says goodbye to a tearful Chrissie. When Jake returns to the canal, he sees Danny in the back of Johnnyâs carâ¦


hopefully there is an echoing gunshot. and jonny tells jake if he tells anyone what happened he'll kill chrissie (cus nif he sed he'd kill jake, he';d probablyt wnat to die knowing his brother was dead, but dosent want chrissie to suffer)

just a possibility...

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Had a thought: Jake knows what happened to Andy. Maybe he uses that to get Johnny to let Danny live. He wouldn't even have to threaten to tell the police (he could though). He could just threaten to tell Tina and Ruby.

----------


## Bryan

like the link to andy but there is no proof is there really its jonny (a respectable buisnessman with bribale moeny) vs jake (a nothing and nobody)... and that thug of andy's disspeared after andy's death so no-one else knows

dont think Jonny would care about Tina, plenty more mistresses in the sea, but Ruby he'd do anything to protect.

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah your probably right i mean it woun't take long before Jonny will be going back to his old ways. even if someone trys to change him for what he is

----------


## Bryan

at last this fire stuff will bring out jonny's menancing side

cant wait

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

The way Johnny is at the moment he'll probably think Ruby's died or something so just stand there and cry. Wuss. (You may have guessed I am not a fan of The Wuss, aka The New Improved Johnny Allen. Especially as it makes him sound like washing powder.)

----------


## Bryan

> The way Johnny is at the moment he'll probably think Ruby's died or something so just stand there and cry. Wuss. (You may have guessed I am not a fan of The Wuss, aka The New Improved Johnny Allen. Especially as it makes him sound like washing powder.)


well be prepared to say goodbye to the "wuss" come the 7th/8th of July

bondboffin

----------


## Rach33

I like it The Wuss suits him very Johnny Allen he he

----------


## Bryan

> I like it The Wuss suits him very Johnny Allen he he


it adds another dimednsion to him'

he isnt just the total bad gangster like andy hunter and that is why fans like him a lot more

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

"I might not be able to say no next time. Wah wah wah."

For god sake, he's a grown man running his own club, not to mention the fact that he's obviously committed his fair share of murders. He's not a 12 year girl being offered her first cigarette.

----------


## Bryan

besides i redckon all of this mushy wussy family domestic stuff with tina and ruby is all a cover for his true self

fans believe he is a sentimental old fool... which we shock us even more when he actaully turns into mr nasty and (possibly) killing jake moon

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

Johnny's got a soft side but it's not picnics and fluffy rabbits is it. And I doubt he'll kill Jake, he hardly needs to to prove he's nasty.

----------


## Bryan

he ent gonna let him get away with burning his house and making him think that ruby is dead

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

'Cept that's not Jake, that's Danny.

----------


## squarelady

> he ent gonna let him get away with burning his house and making him think that ruby is dead
> 
> bondboffin


Well he'll let Jake get away with it considering Jake doesn't do anything, he's with Chrissie the whole time.

----------


## Bryan

soz keep falling into the trap of the moon brother's charcter and real names, sorry

i agree he wont kjill jake, he kinda likes him and i dont think he plays a part in the fire

soz for any confussion cause

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

No, Jake doesn't play a part in the fire at all. It's been revealed what happens in the Press Office Spoilers. It's Danny that starts the fire.

----------


## Bryan

say danny was killed by jonny and jake hadn't a part in the fire

why would he be leaving the show for a few months?

all this about jonyn and danny in a car sounds like he will kill him (IMHO)

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

He's only going for 3 weeks. I think it'll be either because Danny died, so Jake needs time away, or because he's gone with Danny just to make sure he's safe and then basically leaving Danny to stand on his own two feet for once.

----------


## Bryan

3 weeks...

i thought like theyd known that they were gonna leave... and jake was aved last minute.... so id have expected a bigger gap than that

but im happy with just 3 weeks   :Big Grin:   poor chrissie how will she cope, he better phone her every day!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

No, Jake was saved quite a while before they filmed this I think. They'd have had time to edit stuff so he's able to come back.

----------


## Bryan

oh kk, ta

----------


## BlackKat

Just checked. Jake was saved in April (official confirmation came on 19-04-2005). I think they film six weeks in advance. Yep, plently of time.

----------


## squarelady

> Just checked. Jake was saved in April (official confirmation came on 19-04-2005). I think they film six weeks in advance. Yep, plently of time.


Yep, 'tis about right because it was a bloomin' good birthday present!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

If we do get a Johnny/Jake showdown (either when Jake comes back, or if Jake has to try and convince Johnny not to kill Danny) does that mean we might get a sighting of that jacket Jake used to wear a lot. He seemed to wear it a lot at the beginning when they were 'bad boys' but now that they've settled down it seems to have vanished.

This one

Don't know why, but I kinda miss it. Although he does look nice when he's suited up.   :Wub:  Do I even have to mention the open collar look he does so well.

Er...yes. I'll stop now.

----------


## Bryan

lol, wud be good if certain clothes represented a certain mood... god help anything if chrissie wore that blue dress from feburtray 18th

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> lol, wud be good if certain clothes represented a certain mood... god help anything if chrissie wore that blue dress from feburtray 18th
> 
> bondboffin


Blue? What blue dress?

----------


## Bryan

it was either blue or black... the one den brought her... the one she killed him in

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> it was either blue or black... the one den brought her... the one she killed him in
> 
> bondboffin


it was black

----------


## squarelady

> it was either blue or black... the one den brought her... the one she killed him in
> 
> bondboffin


T'was black - It's Tracy Ann's own dress. She wore it to last years BSA's.

----------


## Bryan

sorry it was either dark blue of black as u say blcak so sorry for any mistakes caused neways by point still stands

god help anyone if she wore that again, lol

bondboffin

----------


## angelblue

Can someone plz tell me does danny die because i read someone were jake watches danny being driven off does that mean johnny men kill him    :Ponder:

----------


## Bryan

probably take half a year to find out like paul's death

maybe that explains jakes absense...he tries to find danny

then returns and starts blobbering infornt of chrissie that danny is dead

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

> Can someone plz tell me does danny die because i read someone were jake watches danny being driven off does that mean johnny men kill him


It's not been confirmed if Danny's going to die although it does mention that he won't be coming back. Press Office Spoilers say that when Jake gets the canel to meet Danny on the night of the fire, Danny is sitting in the back of Johnny's car. No one knows anymore than that.

----------


## Bryan

i doubt jonny will let him get away with it

thats all im saying, we'll have to wait and see i suppose. 

if hes never gonna return then id rather he die as it makes great storylines for jake/chrissie/jonny/ruby/alife

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is how it starts of danny was planning a dance thing waltz i think or something like that 

p.s dont no if any one put this info

----------


## di marco

> this is how it starts of danny was planning a dance thing waltz i think or something like that 
> 
> p.s dont no if any one put this info


i think dannys idea is the salsa night

----------


## Bryan

> i think dannys idea is the salsa night


yeah it is, seems a bit of a drastic way to get revenge tough

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thats it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

Danny is furious that Johnny stole his idea for the salsa night and tells him exactly how mad he is. Danny later apologises and begs for a second chance, but Johnny thinks he is a liability. 

Danny parks Samâs chip van outside Scarlets to profit from the punters. But, following a confrontation with Ian and Johnny, a furious Sam tells him to leave.

Danny makes his way to the bar but he causes mayhem and is soon thrown out. Johnny, meanwhile, has been expecting Ruby home all night. But just as he starts to worry, Danny plots his revenge on himâ¦

.

----------


## eastenders mad

Why can't Danny just give up and leave he is doing my head in

----------


## Bryan

lol cus no-one can leave without some kind of drama

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> Why can't Danny just give up and leave he is doing my head in


dont say that, hes well funny!   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> dont say that, hes well funny!


i dont think hes that funny really to be quite honest with you

bondboffin

----------


## di marco

> i dont think hes that funny really to be quite honest with you
> 
> bondboffin


ah he is, hes so stupid that me and my sis just have to laugh at him, maybe its cos i know peopole who behave exactly like that.......................

----------


## Jade

> lol cus no-one can leave without some kind of drama
> 
> bondboffin


I think EE are buggers for people NOT making dramatic exits, Ferarriars, Gus (has he left??)

----------


## di marco

> I think EE are buggers for people NOT making dramatic exits, Ferarriars, Gus (has he left??)


gus aint left, he was in it yesterday

----------


## Bryan

> I think EE are buggers for people NOT making dramatic exits, Ferarriars, Gus (has he left??)


gus was there last night: sweeping rubbish by foxes and looking shocked at shannis return!

but the ferreria's dent deserve a dramatic exit did they?

but the majority of characters leave dramatically, there are very few exceptions

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Shock storyline coming up soon: Gus gets a new job away from Walford, and therefore moves (taking more than two hours to arrange everything), leaving on good terms with everybody. Actually arranges the transportation of his furniture, and takes the tube or the bus, instead of a black cab.

I'm telling you, it's gonna be big.   :Lol:

----------


## Jade

Robbie Jackson - see ya i'm off to india.
Mark Fowler - just went off on his bike (they could have turned him leaving into a great storyline)
Nigel - i'm off to scotland.
Jannine - we didnt even see a trial!!!

And other dull exits, to fit in with actors leaving having kids, off to panto, etc!!

They have done some amazing exits Tiffanys had me in tears!!

----------


## Bryan

> Robbie Jackson - see ya i'm off to india.
> Mark Fowler - just went off on his bike (they could have turned him leaving into a great storyline)
> Nigel - i'm off to scotland.
> Jannine - we didnt even see a trial!!!
> 
> And other dull exits, to fit in with actors leaving having kids, off to panto, etc!!
> 
> They have done some amazing exits Tiffanys had me in tears!!


janine got best exit for that so couldnt have been that bad...

that ent many dull exits is it... i can think of many more dramtaic ones'

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

> janine got best exit for that so couldnt have been that bad...
> 
> that ent many dull exits is it... i can think of many more dramtaic ones'
> 
> bondboffin


I think they could have done it better but who knows we may see more of her in the future.

Lyne Slater - off in a cab!!

Will have to agree to disagree on this one!!

----------


## Bryan

> I think they could have done it better but who knows we may see more of her in the future.
> 
> Lyne Slater - off in a cab!!
> 
> Will have to agree to disagree on this one!!


after having a miscarriage and ending her marraige to a heartbroken gary!

i loved janine's exit... police sirens, her running and getting chased... it was a great exit and a trial was not necessary.... i still think there should be a mention of the verdict at least

bondboffin

----------


## Jade

Yea but she still left in a cab!!!

----------


## EastendersRox

A police cab!

----------


## Babe14

So we now know what kicks everything off. Johnny nicks Danny's idea of a Salsa night, he then feels betrayed by Jake, later J&D have a fight during which I have a feeling that Jakey will tell Danny that enough's enough and now he really is on his own, this pushes the red danger button in Danny so he sets light to Johnny's house..

Danny's reason : He blames Johnny for everything.  Not only did he steel his business idea but also his brother...he has nothing to lose..

Danny cannot survive without Jake because he has no idea how to and has relied on Jake all his life, he's always been there...Jake is strong. He is a survivor.

----------


## Bryan

> So we now know what kicks everything off. Johnny nicks Danny's idea of a Salsa night, he then feels betrayed by Jake, later J&D have a fight during which I have a feeling that Jakey will tell Danny that enough's enough and now he really is on his own, this pushes the red danger button in Danny so he sets light to Johnny's house..
> 
> Danny's reason : He blames Johnny for everything.  Not only did he steel his business idea but also his brother...he has nothing to lose..
> 
> Danny cannot survive without Jake because he has no idea how to and has relied on Jake all his life, he's always been there...Jake is strong. He is a survivor.


thanks for the summary babe14... get back on track about their exit (the whole point of this thread) even so... Danny must be warped to start a fire over such matters...

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

I agree. I think either something else happens between Johnny and Danny that isn't in the PO spoilers, or it's the argument with Jake that pushes Danny over the edge. It says about the argument: *Later, Jake and Danny have serious words, and Jake walks off, leaving Danny well and truly on his own.*

It could have something to do with Chrissie: Her and Jake are getting closer, which may mean the reason Jake walks off is because he wants to concentrate on his own life for a change, not having to look after Danny.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is right because Danny is hanging around his brother like a lost soul.

----------


## Bryan

> yeah that is right because Danny is hanging around his brother like a lost soul.


he's twenty something...he needs to get a life and not depend on his brother

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> thanks for the summary babe14... get back on track about their exit (the whole point of this thread) even so... Danny must be warped to start a fire over such matters...
> 
> bondboffin


Your welcome :Smile: 

Danny is a lose cannon he never thinks of the consequences of his actions.  Jake always has to face the music for him or bare the brunt of his actions. I think what sets Danny off is a series of events:

Johnny stealing his idea

Row with Sam and Ian

Then the final straw and I think the main reason behind it all the fight with Jake..

He blames Johnny for it all and decides he must pay, especially now that he may of lost his brother too.  This is the cherry ontop of the cake for Danny as the "feuding" between him and Johnny his been simmering away within him for a long time...

I was also thinking that perhaps Danny's behaviour has something to do with an unhappy childhood...

----------


## Bryan

> Your welcome
> 
> Danny is a lose cannon he never thinks of the consequences of his actions.  Jake always has to face the music for him or bare the brunt of his actions. I think what sets Danny off is a series of events:
> 
> Johnny stealing his idea
> 
> Row with Sam and Ian
> 
> Then the final straw and I think the main reason behind it all the fight with Jake..
> ...


probably has, seems like him and jake had a bad chilhood

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. I think either something else happens between Johnny and Danny that isn't in the PO spoilers, or it's the argument with Jake that pushes Danny over the edge. It says about the argument: *Later, Jake and Danny have serious words, and Jake walks off, leaving Danny well and truly on his own.*
> 
> It could have something to do with Chrissie: Her and Jake are getting closer, which may mean the reason Jake walks off is because he wants to concentrate on his own life for a change, not having to look after Danny.


Then Danny still manages to screw things up for Jakey.  Chrissie is about to open up to Jake about Den (Spoilers) and I'm guessing that is when Danny strikes that match and Jake says bye to Chrissie as he realises who is responsible..

I don't want Danny to die but I don't blame Jake for telling him his on his own now. Unfortunately Danny is like a noose round his neck.  Jake will never find real happiness or be able to settle anywhere otherwise..

Remeber when J&D arrived in the square Danny wanted to move on and Jake wanted to settle...

P.S Great minds think alike! :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I love Jake and Danny's relationship. I could just sit and analyse it all day.

----------


## Babe14

> probably has, seems like him and jake had a bad chilhood
> 
> bondboffin


I think their dad used to come home off his face (Conversation between Jake and Alfie) so perhaps he used to beat them both but mainly Danny and this is why they ended up going from one broken home to another...

----------


## Babe14

> I love Jake and Danny's relationship. I could just sit and analyse it all day.


Me too, and I can talk about them all day.  I think that both are intersting characters but I think there is a lot more to Jake's character than Danny's.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think their dad used to come home off his face (Conversation between Jake and Alfie) so perhaps he used to beat them both but mainly Danny and this is why they ended up going from one broken home to another...



Or he could have hit Jake more than Danny, and that's how they fell into this pattern of behaviour, ie Jake used to take Danny's beatings.

----------


## Bryan

> I think their dad used to come home off his face (Conversation between Jake and Alfie) so perhaps he used to beat them both but mainly Danny and this is why they ended up going from one broken home to another...


interesting.... (i cant remember this convo) but still it explains a lot...

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> Me too, and I can talk about them all day.  I think that both are intersting characters but I think there is a lot more to Jake's character than Danny's.


I agree. (Again, lol. Great minds indeed.) I think Jake will be able to stay a good character without Danny, but Danny's character depends on Jake being there.

----------


## Bryan

> I agree. (Again, lol. Great minds indeed.) I think Jake will be able to stay a good character without Danny, but Danny's character depends on Jake being there.


wouold have been intersting if jake had left, and dannyt stayed... see how he cracks without the love and security that jake offered him.,.. to see him go off the rails and well ....(it ent gonna happen so i wont continue)

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. (Again, lol. Great minds indeed.) I think Jake will be able to stay a good character without Danny, but Danny's character depends on Jake being there.


Exactly.  I think this is part of the reason why Jake was chosen and not Danny.  Jake is a very strong character one who can survive on his own (re Dennis) in my own opinion he offers a lot of potential for some excellent storylines, not only for his own character but for a lot of others too.  I'd love to see a good friendship formed between him and Dennis..

Whereas Danny I think that the potential is limited.  Yes he provides the comedy and I love the Jake/Danny moments.  I especially love it when Jake gives Danny one of his looks when Danny's done something wrong.  Danny is funny when he knows that Jake is going to be cross with him :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> wouold have been intersting if jake had left, and dannyt stayed... see how he cracks without the love and security that jake offered him.,.. to see him go off the rails and well ....(it ent gonna happen so i wont continue)
> 
> bondboffin


I think that would of worked for a while but then I feel that the potental for the character would of been very short lived :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I think that would of worked for a while but then I feel that the potental for the character would of been very short lived


true it wouldnt last long...

and jake could go on forever with chrissie!!!!   :Wub:  

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> Or he could have hit Jake more than Danny, and that's how they fell into this pattern of behaviour, ie Jake used to take Danny's beatings.


That sounds the type of thing Jake would do.  I think that it was perhaps Jake who decided in the end that they had to survive on their own.  Perhaps after a run of bad luck going from one home to another they lived on the streets a bit..Alfie did say to Jake ...everything you've done for Danny...

----------


## Babe14

> true it wouldnt last long...
> 
> and jake could go on forever with chrissie!!!!   
> 
> bondboffin


Exactly.  They have a couple of big storylines which I can see straight away, the truth about Den, Jake fessing to witnessing Andy's murder and poss the disappearance of his brother...of course the big one ROMANCE!!!

----------


## Bryan

> Exactly.  They have a couple of big storylines which I can see straight away, the truth about Den, Jake fessing to witnessing Andy's murder and poss the disappearance of his brother...of course the big one ROMANCE!!!


jonny will never get done tough his word vs jakes.. a jonny is a respectable buisnessman with no motive (or not a clear one that the police know about)

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Any guesses as to what Jake's big Autumn storyline's going to be - what did they call it, 'blistering'. The romance with Chrissie, or something with Johnny. Maybe it's to do with that rumour about J+D parents turning up.

Jake and Chrissie are such a good couple. They're both such great characters that they can have their own storylines apart from the romance, whereas some pairings all their storylines seem to revolve around the couple.

----------


## Bryan

> Any guesses as to what Jake's big Autumn storyline's going to be - what did they call it, 'blistering'. The romance with Chrissie, or something with Johnny. Maybe it's to do with that rumour about J+D parents turning up.
> 
> Jake and Chrissie are such a good couple. They're both such great characters that they can have their own storylines apart from the romance, whereas some pairings all their storylines seem to revolve around the couple.


it's obviosuly about chrissie, hence why they are building it up now

and also he has to face the music with jonny, maybe trying to see what jonny will do to danny if he finds him...

i cant see how jake's parents appearing will develop his character

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> jonny will never get done tough his word vs jakes.. a jonny is a respectable buisnessman with no motive (or not a clear one that the police know about)
> 
> bondboffin



Yet, when Andy was killed the police went straight to Johnny. I think they knew something was going on, they know Johnny's is more than what he says he is, they just couldn't prove anything.

----------


## Bryan

> it's obviosuly about chrissie, hence why they are building it up now
> 
> and also he has to face the music with jonny, maybe trying to see what jonny will do to danny if he finds him...
> 
> i cant see how jake's parents appearing will develop his character
> 
> bondboffin


yes i can!

jake has a heart toi heart with chrissie telling her what his dad used to do to him/danny and his mom... she comforts him and they get closer and she reveals.... (the truth)

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> i cant see how jake's parents appearing will develop his character


  :EEK!:  How could they *not* develop his character. Even if they only appear for a few weeks, even if only one of them turns up, there's so much we could find out. I don't just mean long chats about J+D childhood either, although I'd want some information. Just seeing how Jake interacts with them would tells us something.

----------


## Bryan

> Yet, when Andy was killed the police went straight to Johnny. I think they knew something was going on, they know Johnny's is more than what he says he is, they just couldn't prove anything.


no evidence, no conviction, regraldess of one witnes.. and would jake be stupid enough to grass jonny allen up? maybe it depends on what jonny does to jake following the fire

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

Yes  defo Jake/Chrissie are individual characters as well as a poss couple.  The first storyline I think for Jake, could poss be the confrontation with Johnny (depending on what happens at the end of the fire one), I think he may be given a hard time when he returns by the residents who blame him for the fire (another one of Danny's actions that Jake has to bare the brunt of).  Then there's Chrissie, I think she'll welcome him back with open arms and then confess all, which may result in things being a bit rocky between them for a while.  Those are the poss immediate ones I can see.  What about you?

----------


## BlackKat

> yes i can!
> 
> jake has a heart toi heart with chrissie telling her what his dad used to do to him/danny and his mom... she comforts him and they get closer and she reveals.... (the truth)
> 
> bondboffin


We haven't heard anything about his mum, have we. That would be interested: Was she getting hit as well, was she also abusive, or was she hiding in a bottle and ignoring what was going on. Was she even _there_?

That would be interesting: If their mum turned up, and it turned out she'd abandoned them and left them with their dad.

----------


## Babe14

I know that the Mitchells help Chrissie to stop Sharon and Dennis from getting the pub back.  I then thought perhaps they would tunr on her and try to get the pub for theselves.  I can see Jake being involved in this a lot too.

----------


## BlackKat

> no evidence, no conviction, regraldess of one witnes.. and would jake be stupid enough to grass jonny allen up? maybe it depends on what jonny does to jake following the fire
> 
> bondboffin



I think the only reason Jake would grass Johnny up would be if Danny was either in danger from Johnny, or Johnny had already done something to Danny. At which point, I don't think Jake would care about putting himself in danger.

----------


## Bryan

> I think the only reason Jake would grass Johnny up would be if Danny was either in danger from Johnny, or Johnny had already done something to Danny. At which point, I don't think Jake would care about putting himself in danger.


jake seems a bit to clever tough than to grass up a man who's capable of murder onece (possibly twice)

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> i cant see how jake's parents appearing will develop his character
> 
> bondboffin


We would learn all about his childhood. Have his parents changed? Were they both bad? Where was the mum? etc. Jake and Danny's life in broken homes. 

I feel his character would be developed a lot, as we would see a lot of emotion, anger and learn about the other side of Jake.  We still have a side to him which we haveonly seen a small amount of, like when he had a go at Chrissie the other night, I think that this was some of his "brutal" side coming out.

----------


## BlackKat

> jake seems a bit to clever tough than to grass up a man who's capable of murder onece (possibly twice)
> 
> bondboffin


That's what I mean. Right now, Jake has no reason to grass Johnny up - you're right, it's a stupid thing to do. If however, he was wanting to either save Danny's life, or get back at Johnny for killing Danny, then I don't think Jake would be thinking straight.

----------


## Bryan

> Yes  defo Jake/Chrissie are individual characters as well as a poss couple.  The first storyline I think for Jake, could poss be the confrontation with Johnny (depending on what happens at the end of the fire one), I think he may be given a hard time when he returns by the residents who blame him for the fire (another one of Danny's actions that Jake has to bare the brunt of).  Then there's Chrissie, I think she'll welcome him back with open arms and then confess all, which may result in things being a bit rocky between them for a while.  Those are the poss immediate ones I can see.  What about you?


i think chrissie is gonna have some stuff with the mitchells, a quick fling with grant has been hinted by many magazines and both actors.. would be good to see, obviosuly she will inevitably get with jake (otherwise they wouldnt boither builidng it upo thius week, and wasting a lot of time in danny's exit episode with a goodybe scene between her and jake)

all i know is that her and jake are gonna be two of eastenders main characters for the remainder of the year  :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> jake seems a bit to clever tough than to grass up a man who's capable of murder onece (possibly twice)
> 
> bondboffin


I don't think Jake would ever grass on Johnny he would deal with him another way..Jake is bright and a thinker.  I don't think he is violent but could be very brutal and threatening verbally.  He uses his head.  He knows the rules never grass.

----------


## Bryan

> I don't think Jake would ever grass on Johnny he would deal with him another way..Jake is bright and a thinker.  I don't think he is violent but could be very brutal and threatening verbally.  He uses his head.  He knows the rules never grass.


him and chrissie could work jonny to their adnatge and take control of walford... i'm sure they'd have some opsosotion from the mitchells

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> i think chrissie is gonna have some stuff with the mitchells, a quick fling with grant has been hinted by many magazines and both actors.. would be good to see, obviosuly she will inevitably get with jake (otherwise they wouldnt boither builidng it upo thius week, and wasting a lot of time in danny's exit episode with a goodybe scene between her and jake)
> 
> all i know is that her and jake are gonna be two of eastenders main characters for the remainder of the year  
> 
> bondboffin


I've heard that too and that Jake is going to play a central role in all of the autumns blistering storylines. ... heaven absolute heaven :Smile:   :Wub: 

Maybe she has a fling with Grant after a big bust up with Jakey, i.e Den.

I'd like Jake to have a fling with kat :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> him and chrissie could work jonny to their adnatge and take control of walford... i'm sure they'd have some opsosotion from the mitchells
> 
> bondboffin


Good thinking.  If Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis could get on, we could have C&J S&D v the Mitchells!  Just give Chrissie a doorstop!

----------


## Bryan

> I've heard that too and that Jake is going to play a central role in all of the autumns blistering storylines. ... heaven absolute heaven 
> 
> Maybe she has a fling with Grant after a big bust up with Jakey, i.e Den.
> 
> I'd like Jake to have a fling with kat


jake seems to have taken a backseat since his arrival in walford, both him and danny have had few sorylines (hence why they were suggested for the chop)

danny has had numerous girls (jake just a fling with chrissie) and other than that not much else

which ius why im looking forwatrd to seeing him in the coming months... a lot more will be revealed about a character with great potential... we'll see how he reacts in different situations (anger...revenge...love....) and we'll get a better understanding of his character

shud (no infact will be) great!

thanks babe14 my first proper continuing conversation on the soap boards!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> Good thinking.  If Chrissie, Sharon and Dennis could get on, we could have C&J S&D v the Mitchells!  Just give Chrissie a doorstop!


  :EEK!:  just relaised there will be no more watts in walford! Chrissie Moon (god how strange...imagine the scenes with nana!) and Sharon Rickman... no more Watts in walford (that's if you exclude corpses rotting away under the vic!)

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

LOL! Awww I would love that the Moons take over walford.  I love them.  Nana and Chrissie would be very interesting.  Also Moons v Mitchells!

----------


## BlackKat

> just relaised there will be no more watts in walford! Chrissie Moon (god how strange...imagine the scenes with nana!) and Sharon Rickman... no more Watts in walford (that's if you exclude corpses rotting away under the vic!)


Jake and Chrissie probably won't get married for a while.


Just think - when Alfie leaves, Jake and Nana (is Nana staying) will be the only Moons left, apart from Kat and unless her and Alfie get back together she doesn't really count.

This Summer/Autumn is going to be so great.

----------


## BlackKat

> jake seems to have taken a backseat since his arrival in walford, both him and danny have had few sorylines (hence why they were suggested for the chop)


I think that happened when they were axed. They were doing fine until then, then they suddenly disappeared.

----------


## Bryan

> Jake and Chrissie probably won't get married for a while.
> 
> 
> Just think - when Alfie leaves, Jake and Nana (is Nana staying) will be the only Moons left, apart from Kat and unless her and Alfie get back together she doesn't really count.
> 
> This Summer/Autumn is going to be so great.


eventually they will get married... (imagine the scenes)

no reason for nana to leave, she has jake to look after her...

and yes this summer/atumn is going to be great

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> jake seems to have taken a backseat since his arrival in walford, both him and danny have had few sorylines (hence why they were suggested for the chop)
> 
> danny has had numerous girls (jake just a fling with chrissie) and other than that not much else
> 
> which ius why im looking forwatrd to seeing him in the coming months... a lot more will be revealed about a character with great potential... we'll see how he reacts in different situations (anger...revenge...love....) and we'll get a better understanding of his character
> 
> shud (no infact will be) great!
> 
> thanks babe14 my first proper continuing conversation on the soap boards!
> bondboffin


My pleasure :Smile:  Get me started and there's no stopping me, especially about my favs.   (I'm enjoying myself, thanks to you too)

I'd wuite like to see this chropedist make an apearance that Jake was going on about the other night.  I'm getting the impression that deep down Jakey is quite a ladies man :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

only thing i recent danny and jake for is getting spencer in to trouble, resulting in him leaving'

spencer was a great character, good source of humour!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> We would learn all about his childhood. Have his parents changed? Were they both bad? Where was the mum? etc. Jake and Danny's life in broken homes. 
> 
> I feel his character would be developed a lot, as we would see a lot of emotion, anger and learn about the other side of Jake.  We still have a side to him which we haveonly seen a small amount of, like when he had a go at Chrissie the other night, I think that this was some of his "brutal" side coming out.



I can't hardly keep up with this thread, lol. Just noticed this post.

Re-reading the interview with Joel on the EE website:

*Danny's the wild card and Jake's the thinker, but if you cross the line with Jake he'll turn on you. That's when his dark side comes. Jake can be brutal when he needs to be. He's had to be like that to survive.*

I'd love to see Jake's brutal side. He seemed to snap very quickly at Chrissie, then calm down. I think he does have a temper on him.

I can't decide whether I'm more interested in seeing his dark side, or his sensitive side.

----------


## Babe14

> Jake and Chrissie probably won't get married for a while.
> 
> 
> Just think - when Alfie leaves, Jake and Nana (is Nana staying) will be the only Moons left, apart from Kat and unless her and Alfie get back together she doesn't really count.
> 
> This Summer/Autumn is going to be so great.


There's talk about Robin Askwith coming in as the new Alfie, if he's a new Moon then perhaps he will help Jake with Nana :Smile:  So we will have Jake and Nana, Phil and Peggy :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> My pleasure Get me started and there's no stopping me, especially about my favs.   (I'm enjoying myself, thanks to you too)
> 
> I'd wuite like to see this chropedist make an apearance that Jake was going on about the other night.  I'm getting the impression that deep down Jakey is quite a ladies man


wud be interesting to see chrissie's reaction to this (no doubt jealosy)

adds another complication to jakissie...making their final get together even more special

by the time jake returns after his abscnec we should both have blue member status on the boards so can PM each other about jakissie! great!   :Big Grin:  

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> My pleasure Get me started and there's no stopping me, especially about my favs.   (I'm enjoying myself, thanks to you too)
> 
> I'd wuite like to see this chropedist make an apearance that Jake was going on about the other night.  I'm getting the impression that deep down Jakey is quite a ladies man


I think Jake's the type who'll flirt with girls, but then when he finds someone he really likes (Chrissie   :Wub:   ) he's serious about it and doesn't give up.

----------


## Bryan

> There's talk about Robin Askwith coming in as the new Alfie, if he's a new Moon then perhaps he will help Jake with Nana So we will have Jake and Nana, Phil and Peggy


in a way we need another moon to keep them as a major family... 

but hes too simialr to alfie...altough he dosent litrerllay replace alfie it wud feel that way... and then there'd be no real reason for alfie to ever return

i sed yesterdat peggy shud move away from mitchells (sam leaving in november, phil and grant only back for 2 weeks initially) she should marry charlie slater making her peggy slater

imagine the scenes with her and big mo at the breakfast table"!

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> I think Jake's the type who'll flirt with girls, but then when he finds someone he really likes (Chrissie    ) he's serious about it and doesn't give up.


yes i thik that's bang on there

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

I'm enjoying this, having to keep scrolling back! I have steam coming from my keyboard!

Jake must be a glutten for punishment as Chrissie keeps going all moody on him.  Maybe he knows that there is something wrong and that is why he keeps bothering plus his romantic intentions too of course :Smile: 

I keep seeing that quote from the website about Jake's dark and brutal side, I want to see more of this side of his character too.

Yes defo J&C should have a couple of flings first :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> only thing i recent danny and jake for is getting spencer in to trouble, resulting in him leaving'
> 
> spencer was a great character, good source of humour!
> 
> bondboffin


Only Spence could get stuck in a window :Smile:  He was sweet :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> in a way we need another moon to keep them as a major family... 
> 
> but hes too simialr to alfie...altough he dosent litrerllay replace alfie it wud feel that way... and then there'd be no real reason for alfie to ever return
> 
> i sed yesterdat peggy shud move away from mitchells (sam leaving in november, phil and grant only back for 2 weeks initially) she should marry charlie slater making her peggy slater
> 
> imagine the scenes with her and big mo at the breakfast table"!
> 
> bondboffin


Another Good idea.  Although I have to admit I'm not keen on the Mitchells coming back.  Yes I can just picture Big Mo and Peggy having bun fights at the table!

----------


## BlackKat

> only thing i recent danny and jake for is getting spencer in to trouble, resulting in him leaving'
> 
> spencer was a great character, good source of humour!
> 
> bondboffin


There was the big fallout from Andy, that's the big one I remember.

The bridge scene. Oh, the bridge scene.   :Crying:  "It could have been me thrown over the edge." "And you think I'd have stood by and watched him?"

----------


## Bryan

> I'm enjoying this, having to keep scrolling back! I have steam coming from my keyboard!
> 
> Jake must be a glutten for punishment as Chrissie keeps going all moody on him.  Maybe he knows that there is something wrong and that is why he keeps bothering plus his romantic intentions too of course
> 
> I keep seeing that quote from the website about Jake's dark and brutal side, I want to see more of this side of his character too.
> 
> Yes defo J&C should have a couple of flings first


i dont reckon hes a glutten for punishemnt...he's withstanding it cus he knows chrissie is worth it

if he can help her at the time that she is low, whilst her husband is "away" then she will grow to like him, and there will be a strong foundation for their relationship

i'd have thought that jake would get his act together tough, cus for all he knows den could walk trough the doors anyday walking back into the vic and chrissie's life, jake should speak up how he truley feels without all this innocent flirting...

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

> There was the big fallout from Andy, that's the big one I remember.
> 
> The bridge scene. Oh, the bridge scene.   "It could have been me thrown over the edge." "And you think I'd have stood by and watched him?"


oh god yeah!!!! the andy stuff!!!! that was bril

and that scene on the brdige was so well written, i hope i write good scens like that when i become a writer!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

No, I think Jake's being going about it the right way. If he came on too strong, the state Chrissie's in at the moment she'd pull back quicker than you can say "Jakissie," lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> oh god yeah!!!! the andy stuff!!!! that was bril
> 
> and that scene on the brdige was so well written, i hope i write good scens like that when i become a writer!
> 
> bondboffin



All the scenes with Jake and Danny after Andy's death were brill.

Jake: One of these days, I'll walk out, and I won't bother come back. Ask yourself what you're going to do then.

----------


## Bryan

> All the scenes with Jake and Danny after Andy's death were brill.
> 
> Jake: One of these days, I'll walk out, and I won't bother come back. Ask yourself what you're going to do then.


give up no doubt, considering how much he relies on jake

bondboffin

----------


## Bryan

omg just wathcing the repeats of eastneders!

chrissie told zoe she still loves den... how can she suddentlu love jake?

mind u, was all the stuff she said about sharon and her husband lies so that zoe wouldnt grass her up to the police or kat?

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> jake should speak up how he truley feels without all this innocent flirting...
> 
> bondboffin


He keeps trying to do that in a way but everytime he does Chrissie is in a bad mood mainly thanks to that Whinger :Smile:  The other night he asked her to go away for a dirty weekend with him.  I think he made it pretty clear then how he felt. :Smile:   :Wub:  

The problem is that Chrissie is a mess at the mo because of all the Den stuff, as soon as she opens up to Jake about it she will feel a whole lot better :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> omg just wathcing the repeats of eastneders!
> 
> chrissie told zoe she still loves den... how can she suddentlu love jake?
> 
> mind u, was all the stuff she said about sharon and her husband lies so that zoe wouldnt grass her up to the police or kat?
> 
> bondboffin


Yeah I know :Sad:  Chrissie does still love Den.  Her and Jake and just at the plutonicish stage at the mo...

----------


## Bryan

> Yeah I know Chrissie does still love Den.  Her and Jake and just at the plutonicish stage at the mo...


when we watched that night in feb id have never have thought she loved him, she was a woman scorned!!

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

LOL It was an either him or me situ! :Smile: 

I loved the Den and Andy demise running side by side like that. :Smile:  Jake's reaction the next day really got me..

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL It was an either him or me situ!
> 
> I loved the Den and Andy demise running side by side like that. Jake's reaction the next day really got me..



Me too. That's what annoyed me about Johnny saying Jake and Danny might drag him into something bad. Erm...Johnny was the one who dragged Jake into a murder. And then offered him a job, with the threat of "ending up like Andy Hunter," hanging over his head.

I also liked that Danny was worried about Jake's safety with him being mixed up with Johnny. It made a nice change from it being Jake that was worried about Danny.

----------


## Bryan

> LOL It was an either him or me situ!
> 
> I loved the Den and Andy demise running side by side like that. Jake's reaction the next day really got me..


he'd been bashed ove rthe head and could barely move, he wouldnt have killd her... but well that is worthy of a thread of its own...

i dent like the andy demise... it ahd o happen but i dent like it, and not alongside den it made andy seem as important as den (eastenders legend)!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Just remembered my favourite Jake and Danny scene (although it's possibly a tie with the bridge scene.)

The scene in the eppy where Danny punches Jake, Jake comes into the house and Danny's about to leave. Where he wipes the blood off Jake's face, then just walks out without a word.

----------


## BlackKat

> he'd been bashed ove rthe head and could barely move, he wouldnt have killd her... but well that is worthy of a thread of its own...
> 
> i dent like the andy demise... it ahd o happen but i dent like it, and not alongside den it made andy seem as important as den (eastenders legend)!
> 
> bondboffin


The only reason I liked the Andy's demise was because of how it affected Jake and Danny. If it hadn't have had that dimension to it I probably wouldn't have liked it.

----------


## Bryan

> Just remembered my favourite Jake and Danny scene (although it's possibly a tie with the bridge scene.)
> 
> The scene in the eppy where Danny punches Jake, Jake comes into the house and Danny's about to leave. Where he wipes the blood off Jake's face, then just walks out without a word.


yeah that was good

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

So, do we think Danny dies or not. If he was going to die, I was sure he'd die in the fire. Do they leave it ambiguous d'ya think, ending on him being driven off by Johnny.

----------


## di marco

> So, do we think Danny dies or not. If he was going to die, I was sure he'd die in the fire. Do they leave it ambiguous d'ya think, ending on him being driven off by Johnny.


what so we dont know if hes dead or not?

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah, that's what I mean. So, we'd have to wait until Jake comes back to find out what happened.

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, that's what I mean. So, we'd have to wait until Jake comes back to find out what happened.


that would certainly keep us all in suspense!

----------


## Katie

> So, do we think Danny dies or not. If he was going to die, I was sure he'd die in the fire. Do they leave it ambiguous d'ya think, ending on him being driven off by Johnny.


Yeah, that sounds right because that fits with the rumours that Danny dies and also the door is left open for his return!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> that would certainly keep us all in suspense!



It would keep Chrissie in suspense as well. I had another theory, that's probably crap but I'll post it anyway: What if Jake tells Chrissie he'll be coming back (like, that night, or the next day) after he's made sure Danny's okay. And then, because of Danny being driven off to whereever, he doesn't come back. So for 3 weeks Chrissie doesn't know where he is, or what's happened.

----------


## di marco

good theory im liking it prob what happens

----------


## Bryan

> It would keep Chrissie in suspense as well. I had another theory, that's probably crap but I'll post it anyway: What if Jake tells Chrissie he'll be coming back (like, that night, or the next day) after he's made sure Danny's okay. And then, because of Danny being driven off to whereever, he doesn't come back. So for 3 weeks Chrissie doesn't know where he is, or what's happened.


no den, no jake, and sam and shannis nagging at her... she's gonna loose it big time

bondboffin

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> no den, no jake, and sam and shannis nagging at her... she's gonna loose it big time
> 
> bondboffin


I bet Jake gets back just in time to stop her losing her mind!

----------


## Bryan

> I bet Jake gets back just in time to stop her losing her mind!


no doubt... he's always there when she needs him... good old jake!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

It'll be interesting to see how Chrissie copes without Jake. Especially if Sharon and Dennis figure out she's hiding something, I can see Jake being the one person who's supporting her and on her side.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> It'll be interesting to see how Chrissie copes without Jake. Especially if Sharon and Dennis figure out she's hiding something, I can see Jake being the one person who's supporting her and on her side.


When he goes away, it may make her realise just how much she needs his support!

----------


## Babe14

With regards to Danny's exit I reckon it could be a case of us not knowing what has happened to him.  In other words we will just see him being driven off in the back of Johnny's car. This is the kind of ending I would like to see for him.

Also I would like it if Jake doesn't know his brother's fate either all he knows like us is that Danny was driven off in the back of Johnny's car and that was the last he saw of his brother.  Then from time to time Danny could still be mentioned by Jake when he is having a low moment, thinking about his brother or something happens which reminds him of Danny, where Jake is still wondering where he's brother is, what's happened to him etc..
The door would be left open for Danny this way, then one day he could just turn up in the square and it would be then that we and Jake would find out what happened that night...

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> no doubt... he's always there when she needs him... good old jake!
> 
> bondboffin


 
Yeah,He Will Always Help Her When She Needs Him,Jake Is The Best!!!!!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah i hope they get together one day

----------


## BlackKat

Found this on Supanet:




> *Gangland end for Danny*
> Danny Moon's attempt to get revenge on EastEnders gangster Johnny backfires when he is whisked away into gangland - and is never seen again.
> 
> Jake Maskall's character is caught by the Walford hardman trying to torch his house and is taken away in Johnny's car, the Daily Star reports.
> 
> And Danny's brother Jake, played by Joel Beckett, is convinced that his sibling has kicked the bucket in a grizzly way and is now lying at the bottom of the Thames.
> 
> "It's very tense stuff and we're not saying whether Danny lives or dies," a BBC source told the newspaper.
> 
> ...



It's got some things wrong -- like we know Jake doesn't have anything to do with the fire, but the thing about Danny might be right. If it is poor Jake, not knowing what's happened to Danny.   :Crying:

----------


## Tamzi

If this is true, what on earth has happened to danny? What does ' whisked away into gangland' mean? Will he live or die. All I'm saying is I wouldn't like to be Johnny when Jake comes back. He will be mad. Thanks for posting Black Kat
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I think if Johnny does something to Danny, even if Jake doesn't know what he won't just be mad, he'll be completely off his head.

I don't know whether it means we don't know whether Danny dies or not in the episode itself, or whether it just means we have to wait.

----------


## Bryan

i thought jake played no part in the fire?

and when he returns...why would he be so foolish?

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> With regards to Danny's exit I reckon it could be a case of us not knowing what has happened to him.  In other words we will just see him being driven off in the back of Johnny's car. This is the kind of ending I would like to see for him.
> 
> Also I would like it if Jake doesn't know his brother's fate either all he knows like us is that Danny was driven off in the back of Johnny's car and that was the last he saw of his brother.  Then from time to time Danny could still be mentioned by Jake when he is having a low moment, thinking about his brother or something happens which reminds him of Danny, where Jake is still wondering where he's brother is, what's happened to him etc..
> The door would be left open for Danny this way, then one day he could just turn up in the square and it would be then that we and Jake would find out what happened that night...




For me, how I'd like Danny to leave is a toss up between your scenario (which I think is the most likely, and a fantastic one) and between them both getting away, and then Danny letting Jake go. I think both would be fitting.

I think if Jake doesn't know what's happened to Danny, that explains why how Jake could come back -- absolutely off his rocker, gunning for Johnny. And then Chrissie calms him down, and he stays for her, and they support each other through their problems.

----------


## BlackKat

> and when he returns...why would he be so foolish?



To find out what Johnny's done to Danny?   :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> For me, how I'd like Danny to leave is a toss up between your scenario (which I think is the most likely, and a fantastic one) and between them both getting away, and then Danny letting Jake go. I think both would be fitting.
> 
> I think if Jake doesn't know what's happened to Danny, that explains why how Jake could come back -- absolutely off his rocker, gunning for Johnny. And then Chrissie calms him down, and he stays for her, and they support each other through their problems.


The part about Danny letting Jake go I thought could be mentioned at a much later date if Danny was to return to the square...

When Jake returns to the square I feel pretty sure that there will be a heavy confrontation between Jake and Johnny where Jake finds out about the original fire which killed Johnny's family.  There is still the fact that Jake witnessed Andy's murder and he could point out to Johnny the hell he has gone through with that and now even more so with the possibility of his brother having met a grizzly end and in his opinion that kinda makes them even..plus we don't know about J&D past, did something happen back then that Jake would be able to use against Johnny??

I think that Jake will also be treated like Dennis was last night everyone pre-judging him, making out he is the bad guy and the only support he has is from the potential love of his life... maybe Dennis as well and this could be a start to a very good friendship between the two..They will have one thing in common Johnny as an enemy!!

----------


## Babe14

> Found this on Supanet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got some things wrong -- like we know Jake doesn't have anything to do with the fire, but the thing about Danny might be right. If it is poor Jake, not knowing what's happened to Danny.


It's going to be an excellent storyline though, both before and after.  I'm getting quite sad now, I don't want Danny to leave, him and Jake and great together :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Plus now there's someone else who I'm sure would be very interested in knowing what happened to Andy: Dennis.

I'd love to see a friendship between Jake and Dennis.

----------


## BlackKat

> It's going to be an exceelent storyline though, both before and after.  I'm getting quite sad now, I don't want Danny to leave, him and Jake and great together



I don't want him to leave either. I thought yesterday of a great storyline they could have: What happens when Danny starts feeling threatened by Chrissie.

----------


## squarelady

I'm here to confirm that Danny Moon *will not* be dying and the door has been definetely left open for him to return. There is a two page article in Inside Soap with Jake Maskell talking about the storyline and filming and how he got caught in the cross fire with the change of producers and was shocked it be axed.

----------


## Babe14

> I'm here to confirm that Danny Moon *will not* be dying and the door has been definetely left open for him to return. There is a two page article in Inside Soap with Jake Maskell talking about the storyline and filming and how he got caught in the cross fire with the change of producers and was shocked it be axed.


It's a shame because Danny is really growing on me now.  Jake and Danny work well together.  Glad that the door is being left open.

Thanks for the info :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Oo, thank you Squarelady.   :Cheer:  Does it say much about the storyline, or is it just stuff we already know from the press office spoilers?

----------


## squarelady

I'll copy up some. Hold on!

----------


## Rory18

they shouldnt let him go i no they want to break away from the gangland storylines but these 2 characters can be used in so many different ways and just seem to fit perfectly into walford

----------


## Babe14

> I don't want him to leave either. I thought yesterday of a great storyline they could have: What happens when Danny starts feeling threatened by Chrissie.


Nice one the jealousy angle! 
Danny has been used to having Jake all to himself so if Jake starts to look after someone else too, I don't think Danny would like it very much because Jake won't be at his beck and call all the time. Danny will have to start looking out for himself..

----------


## Babe14

> Plus now there's someone else who I'm sure would be very interested in knowing what happened to Andy: Dennis.
> 
> I'd love to see a friendship between Jake and Dennis.


Jake and Dennis have a lot in common and are very alike.  I'm sure that Johnny will be an enemy to both. It could be a bit awkward for Jake though having witnessed Andy's murder.  Maybe if the two do become mates this could feature in a future storyline for the two, Jake telling Dennis what happend that night and how he witnessed it..

----------


## squarelady

> [The start of the article is Jake talking about his shock at being axed]
> "The BBC gave me a spectacular storyline for my exit, in which Danny commits arson," reveals the 29 year old actor. "It was ood to know I'd be going out on a high - and setting fire to Johnny Allen's house was fantastic fun to film. Then I show my last scenes at 5am in a forest just outside Potter's Bar, where I was bitten by about a thousand bugs!"
> The build up to Danny's departure begins this week, as his aimosity towards Johnny grows following his sacking. And when Johnny steals Danny's idea for a salsa night , the emotional moon sees red and vos revenge on the former ganster. 
> "He;s always looked up to Johnny but now he feels bitterly let down by him," considers Jake. "You see, *Danny was treated badly by his own father when he was a kid, so he's now transfeerred a lot of that anger to Johnny.* Danny's hatred of Johnny snowballs until he starts to alienate everyone around him, including Sam Mitchell, and even his brother."
> *"When Jake tells him he's on his own, after they have a drunken row, that's it for Danny,"* the actor tells us. "Danny's so drunk, he falls over. He's hit rock bottom and there's nothing esle for him to do. He knows he has no choice but to try and get even with Johnny.
> In dramatic scenes still to come next week, Danny's revenge puts many residents of Albert Square in mortal danger. Having now completed his final episode as Danny, Jake is taking a break and recovering from _Eastenders'_ taxing shooting scheldules.
> [The rest if Jake talking about not missing the scripts and the cast he'll miss]
> Cacth Danny's dramatic exit next week whgen Inside Soap will have the latest schoop on Albert Square's inferno...


There is a picture of Danny and Alfie, the ones that were in last weeks magazines of Danny, Jake & Johnny. One big on of Jake Maskell in a black suit with a white t-shirt on and a little tiny one of Danny and Jake arguing next week.

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks  :Smile: 





> "When Jake tells him he's on his own, after they have a drunken row, that's it for Danny."


 :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> Nice one the jealousy angle! 
> Danny has been used to having Jake all to himself so if Jake starts to look after someone else too, I don't think Danny would like it very much because Jake won't be at his beck and call all the time. Danny will have to start looking out for himself..


I think if Danny was staying, and Jake and Chrissie continue to grow closer, there'd be a lot of jealousy there. I think some of the best "triangles" are non-romantic ones, and Chrissie and Danny 'fighting' over Jake (even though I don't think Chrissie would fight) would be a brilliant storyline.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it would be

----------


## Tamzi

> I think if Danny was staying, and Jake and Chrissie continue to grow closer, they'd be a lot of jealousy there. I think some of the best "triangles" are non-romantic ones, and Chrissie and Danny 'fighting' over Jake (even though I don't think Chrissie would fight) would be a brilliant storyline.


That would be quite funny as it was Danny who said Jake needed 'a bit of skirt'

----------


## Babe14

> _According to the spoilers Jake meets Danny by the canal and says an emotional farewell to Chrissie..LATER he RETURNS to the canal to see Danny sitting in the back of Johnny's car.._


so that will prob be the last Jake sees of Danny...whereas it sounds like the last we will see of him is in the forest...will we just hear a gun shot? or just see Danny look round terrified and that's were it will be left...  :Crying:  

Also I think it could be a case of Jake arranging to meet Danny down by the canal and when he gets there no Danny, so he then goes to say bye to Chrissie and returns to the canal...

Jake has been responsible for keeping his brother inline so he'll prob blame himself, especially if the last thing he said to his bro was "your on your own..(something tells me that this is going to be the case) and this could be where Chrissie can return "the favour" so to speak and be there for Jake who will have to face the music and consequences of his brother's actions..  :Crying:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Bryan

a sad and abrupt ending for danny

then again if he messes with jonyn allen then he needs to face up the music

no one messes with jonny allen and gets away with it

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> a sad and abrupt ending for danny
> 
> then again if he messes with jonyn allen then he needs to face up the music
> 
> no one messes with jonny allen and gets away with it
> 
> bondboffin


Unless it suits Johnny.  When Johnny hired Danny as well as Jake at the club Jake said that he would take responsibility for Danny and John told Jake that if Danny messes up he would (Jake) be held responsible...

Mind you the way Danny was laying into Dennis last night it might be Dennis who takes him for a trip to the forest!!  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I'm wondering whether it'll be a case of the viewers knowing that Danny's alive, but Jake doesn't.

----------


## Bryan

> I'm wondering whether it'll be a case of the viewers knowing that Danny's alive, but Jake doesn't.


...dramatic irony.... i love it!

bondboffin

----------


## i_luv_dennis

its sad but it going to be a goodstoryline in two weeks

----------


## Angeldelight

i found these webcam snippets they'd link in well with their exits

*Filming today:* Episode 823 *Tx:* 07/07/05
*JAKE:* Get yourself cleaned up, have a shower 
*DANNY:*  And coming out smelling of roses?
*JAKE:* Better than what you smell of at the moment

this could be Danny talking to Johnny, when he gets drunk??

*Filming today:* Episode 823 *Tx:* 07/07/05
*DANNY:* You smart-arsed, big-mouthed, arrogant little...
*SAM:* Stop it.
*IAN:* You're bonkers.
*SAM:* Pack it in.

----------


## di marco

> this could be Danny talking to Johnny, when he gets drunk??
> 
> *Filming today:* Episode 823 *Tx:* 07/07/05
> *DANNY:* You smart-arsed, big-mouthed, arrogant little...
> *SAM:* Stop it.
> *IAN:* You're bonkers.
> *SAM:* Pack it in.


im thinking youre right, probably when he parks the chip van outside scarlett, seeing as sam and ian are there

----------


## Angeldelight

i can't wait for the storyline but i don't want EITHER of them to leave... please EE tell me it's all been a BAD dream and they're really staying... please... pleaaaaasssseeeeeee...

----------


## di marco

> i can't wait for the storyline but i don't want EITHER of them to leave... please EE tell me it's all been a BAD dream and they're really staying... please... pleaaaaasssseeeeeee...


i dont want either of them to leave either, ive obviously had the same bad dream as you!

----------


## Angeldelight

hehe... but poor Chrissie... she finally opens up and her and Jake obviously get it on but then Danny burns down Johnny's house... which is not altogether a bad idea... and they then have to leave... they have to LEAVE... boo hoo... boo hoo... just thinking about it brings me to tears...

----------


## di marco

but at least jake comes back, thats better than neither of them returning

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh... there's something to look forward too... Oooh he's so gorgeous... but what's going to happen between them when he returns? oh Danny why oh why did you have to do it that day? couldn't you have waited... maybe a week... hehe... wouldn't be so good if he did would it?

----------


## squarelady

> hehe... but poor Chrissie... she finally opens up and her and Jake obviously get it on but then Danny burns down Johnny's house... which is not altogether a bad idea... and they then have to leave... they have to LEAVE... boo hoo... boo hoo... just thinking about it brings me to tears...


I know! Just when she finds someone she can confide in he has to up and leave!    :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh... there's something to look forward too... Oooh he's so gorgeous... but what's going to happen between them when he returns? oh Danny why oh why did you have to do it that day? couldn't you have waited... maybe a week... hehe... wouldn't be so good if he did would it?


You can just imagine Jake texting Danny while Chrissie's in the bathroom can't you.

'Danny. Please postpone fire til next week. Thanks.'

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeldelight

exactly... it would be classic comedy... why have the writer thought of it... hehe.... but that i would definately want to see... hehe...

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> You can just imagine Jake texting Danny while Chrissie's in the bathroom can't you.
> 
> 'Danny. Please postpone fire til next week. Thanks.'


Hehe!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

Its come so fast though. It doesn't that long ago we got the message they were leaving and now its like, here!
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

can you believe it... they've only been there 6 months... IT'S NOT FAIR... please don't let them go...

----------


## BlackKat

I know. I thought I was okay with Danny leaving - not happy about it, but okay. But I've been rewatching Danny and Jake scenes, and I don't want Danny to go. I'm not okay with it, I just don't want him to go at all.   :Crying:

----------


## Tamzi

Well just to try and cheer people up who are down, on the same night of the fire we do get to see Garry and Minty dance. Probably wont make you that mush happier but.......
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

"Danny...Don't go."   :Crying:

----------


## Angeldelight

wow... wow... DON'T GO DANNY... PLEASE DON'T GO... PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Tamzi

Danny should not go!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I hope we at least get a goodbye scene between Danny and Jake. They owe us that much.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah if we dont, I will be mad! 
xxx

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Please Danny Stay!!!!!
Why Don't They Axe Somebody Like Gus Or Something,He Does Absolutely Nothing!!!!!
Jake And Danny Forever!!!!!Jake And Danny Forever!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

What _is_ the point of Gus? You can't even say something like 'He's been there since the beginning,' like with Pauline. He's just there...useless.

And yet they keep him, and not Danny. The mind, it boggles.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

whos gus

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> What _is_ the point of Gus? You can't even say something like 'He's been there since the beginning,' like with Pauline. He's just there...useless.
> 
> And yet they keep him, and not Danny. The mind, it boggles.


 

Yeah,I Mean He Is Pointless,Tracey Behind The Bar Says More Then Bl**dy Gus!!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> whos gus


The Road Sweeper.

He's hardly in it, and when he is he doesn't do much.

----------


## di marco

> You can just imagine Jake texting Danny while Chrissie's in the bathroom can't you.
> 
> 'Danny. Please postpone fire til next week. Thanks.'


lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> The Road Sweeper.
> 
> He's hardly in it, and when he is he doesn't do much.


oh yeah im so dum

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> What _is_ the point of Gus? You can't even say something like 'He's been there since the beginning,' like with Pauline. He's just there...useless.
> 
> And yet they keep him, and not Danny. The mind, it boggles.


Maybe he is going to be a vital part of an upcoming major storyline - NOT!

----------


## Bryan

> Maybe he is going to be a vital part of an upcoming major storyline - NOT!


lol, i doubt it very much...gus is so  boring...

bondboffin

----------


## bronzemare13

time to get on the bbc about their rotten choices of who stays and who goes. speak up for our Danny and let's get him brought back.

----------


## Bryan

> time to get on the bbc about their rotten choices of who stays and who goes. speak up for our Danny and let's get him brought back.


there dont seem much justice when they keep gus and the millers and then let danny moon go

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

> time to get on the bbc about their rotten choices of who stays and who goes. speak up for our Danny and let's get him brought back.


The door is being left open for him so hopefully in the future he will make a very dramatic and explosive re-appearance :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

i prefer Jake to Danny

----------


## kayleigh6654

I prefer Jake over Danny but in an ideal world I'd definitely keep both!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I prefer Jake over Danny but in an ideal world I'd definitely keep both!


 

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,I Mean,I Also Prefer Jake Moon To Danny Moon,But Why Can't We Just Keep Both?????!!!!!
Then We Could Get Rid A Rubbish People Like Gus Smith,And Sam Mitchell (Just Wanna Get Rid Of Her Because She Annoys Me,And I Prefer Chrissie In The Queen Victoria,So Hope She Never Gets It Back)!!!!!
There Is So Much Wich You Could Do With Danny's Character!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Hiya!!!!!
> Yeah,I Mean,I Also Prefer Jake Moon To Danny Moon,But Why Can't We Just Keep Both?????!!!!!
> Then We Could Get Rid A Rubbish People Like Gus Smith,And Sam Mitchell (Just Wanna Get Rid Of Her Because She Annoys Me,And I Prefer Chrissie In The Queen Victoria,So Hope She Never Gets It Back)!!!!!
> There Is So Much Wich You Could Do With Danny's Character!!!!!


I agree that there are heaps of things still to do with Danny and I'm hoping he doesn't die when he leaves! From Eastenders point of view, you would think it is a bit of a waste of time and money searching out a new actor, just to drop him after 6 months.
Gus has no stories any more - he may as well just be an extra. Maybe they are just waiting for his contract to run out?

----------


## squarelady

Danny doesn't die.

----------


## Babe14

I love Jake to pieces and am really glad that he is staying. Danny has never grown on me the way Jake has but Jake and Danny are geat together and I am now becoming very sad that Danny is going. Danny is very sweet and I love the way he looks at Jake when he's in trouble with his brother and the way he tries to make up with Jake after a fight. I love the way Jake keeps Danny under control and the cross look he gives him when he is up to something.  

It was really funny the other night when Danny wanted to even the score with Dennis for punching his brother and the way he tried to egg Jake on. Then later in the Vic when Danny started on D again and Jake had that look on his face which roughly translated means "Here we go again..".  I loved the way Jake got cross with Danny and the cross look Danny gave Jake after him and D came to blows in the Vic.

Jake is a very strong character with a great deal of potential and can survive on his own whereas Danny I feel will always need Jake to keep his character interesting.

Yes it is very sad that he is leaving and I agree it should be characters like Gus who should be going..

----------


## BlackKat

Monday is the only mention it gets in the new PO spoilers:




> Alfie is still unaware that it was Danny who started the fire and is
> shocked when Chrissie fills him in on what happened. When Alfie
> sees the state of Johnnyâs car, he is sure that Johnny had something
> to do with the boysâ disappearance, and goes to confront him â¦


So it seems they 'disappear'. I wonder if the viewers have to wait until Jake comes back to find out what happened -- it may end on a cliffhanger, with the boys against Johnny, then on Monday Johnny's in the square with a bashed up car and Jake and Danny have disappeared.

----------


## BlackKat

> I love Jake to pieces and am really glad that he is staying. Danny has never grown on me the way Jake has but Jake and Danny are geat together and I am now becoming very sad that Danny is going. Danny is very sweet and I love the way he looks at Jake when he's in trouble with his brother and the way he tries to make up with Jake after a fight. I love the way Jake keeps Danny under control and the cross look he gives him when he is up to something.  
> 
> It was really funny the other night when Danny wanted to even the score with Dennis for punching his brother and the way he tried to egg Jake on. Then later in the Vic when Danny started on D again and Jake had that look on his face which roughly translated means "Here we go again..".  I loved the way Jake got cross with Danny and the cross look Danny gave Jake after him and D came to blows in the Vic.
> 
> Jake is a very strong character with a great deal of potential and can survive on his own whereas Danny I feel will always need Jake to keep his character interesting.
> 
> Yes it is very sad that he is leaving and I agree it should be characters like Gus who should be going..



I agree. I love Jake and Danny and the relationship they have. I'm quite sad that we won't have the chance to see more of it.

----------


## Tamzi

> it may end on a cliffhanger, with the boys against Johnny, then on Monday Johnny's in the square with a bashed up car and Jake and Danny have disappeared.


I think that would be really spooky. You kno9w like you get the duff duff when Jake sees Danny and then it starts on Monday with Johnny and his bashed up car and no Jake and Danny! I cant believe I'm on a school trip the week after Jake leaves 11-15th and then I am readin Harry potter on Saturday so I wont be able to come on and watch ee till Sunday!
xxx

----------


## squarelady

I think it's going to end with Jake and Danny in the back of Johnny's car. We know it ends in a forest somewhere.

----------


## Bryan

> I think it's going to end with Jake and Danny in the back of Johnny's car. We know it ends in a forest somewhere.


only danny in trhe car, jake sees him

and jake sees this when he leaves the canal so my gues is danny follows jake to the canal but jonyn catches him and chats in the car

then in the forest jonny is prepared to kill him, they have words but somehow danny gets away with it, either by jonny letting him off or danny making a run for it

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

Yer I know, I said I think it'll end with Danny and Jake in the car though. I think they'll leave it hanging.

----------


## BlackKat

I agree. I think had it been both leaving for good they'd have shown us what happened, but now that's Jake's coming back they're going to make us wait to find out what happened.

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. I think had it been both leaving for good they'd have shown us what happened, but now that's Jake's coming back they're going to make us wait to find out what happened.


Love your banner. You have some really lovely ones. :Smile: 

I get the impression that Jake goes down to the canal and there is no Danny then returns later to see Danny in the back of Johnny's car.

I'm guessing that Jake may call Danny on his mobile when he sees all the chaos in the square after Johnny's house is set alight but Danny may never get the message and that is why he wasn't down the canal.  So then I'm guessing again, that Jake goes back to Chrissie to say bye to her and then returns to the canal in the hope of Danny being there...

It looks like both of the boys could end up in the car and perhaps in the forest and that is the last we will see of them, sat in the back of Johnny's car with Johnny saying something sinister to them with an evil look on his face (same way he looked the night he threw Andy off the bridge) and then both the boys looking scared for their lifes...

As for the state of the car it could be that there is blood all over the back seat...

It looks as though Chrissie will be involved in this storyline which is great as later she could turn out ot be Jake's saving grace upon his return...

----------


## Babe14

> Monday is the only mention it gets in the new PO spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems they 'disappear'. I wonder if the viewers have to wait until Jake comes back to find out what happened -- it may end on a cliffhanger, with the boys against Johnny, then on Monday Johnny's in the square with a bashed up car and Jake and Danny have disappeared.


I'm sure it will end with a cliff hanger.  Nice that Alfie is going to be involved gives him a good storyline for a change.  See Moon Babies are needed, Alfie works well with them.

P.S Thanks for all the info and lovely piccys you keep posting :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. I love Jake and Danny and the relationship they have. I'm quite sad that we won't have the chance to see more of it.


Me too. Although I personally feel that Jake offers/has heaps of potential on his own, the moon babies together offer even more potential. It would of been nice to see the brothers relationship develop even further and going through the motions talking about their child hood etc..

----------


## squarelady

Ayt first I said I would rather they both stay or both go but now I'm looking forward to seeing how Jake will work on his own and how they are going to explain him leaving Danny.

----------


## true.moon

> Ayt first I said I would rather they both stay or both go but now I'm looking forward to seeing how Jake will work on his own and how they are going to explain him leaving Danny.


yes i think danny is now a boring character 
and it would be a good storyline too see them break up too

----------


## BlackKat

> Love your banner. You have some really lovely ones.


Thank you.  :Smile:  I can't decide whether I want a Jake & Danny one, or a Jakissie one at the moment, lol.

----------


## squarelady

> yes i think danny is now a boring character 
> and it would be a good storyline too see them break up too


I didn't mean that! I love Danny's character and I think it's a waste he's going!

----------


## BlackKat

> yes i think danny is now a boring character 
> and it would be a good storyline too see them break up too


I don't think he's a boring character as such, I think he just needs Jake to add that dimension that makes him interesting.

I agree, splitting them up does give us a good storyline, but I think that keeping them together would give the potential for even more.

I'm glad that Jake's staying, but it's sad too, because you just know that they are never going to be the same after this. Once Danny does this, and they go their seperate ways they can't ever go back to how it was.

----------


## squarelady

To be honest I don't think Danny goes his seperately way easily. I think Jake makes him for his own safety and I think Jake comes back for Chrissie. It's just somethng Joel said in the 'This Morning' interview that made me think it.

----------


## BlackKat

I agree, whichever way Danny and Jake seperate, it's not going to be easy.   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

The thing that splits them up could be that Jake nearly dies because of Danny's actions/behaviour.  In the form of say a beating which Danny gets as well but not as bad resulting in Danny deciding to go his own way.  Plus he'll prob feel there is nothing for him to go back to in the square, whereas Jake can have a good life without him there to mess it up for him  :Crying:   :Crying:  

Still time will tell, I can't wait but I think I'll cry starting next week  :Crying:  (I was nearly in tears reading an article about Danny's behaviour today and the fact that he was beaten and bullied by his dad, leaving him damaged)  :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> To be honest I don't think Danny goes his seperately way easily. I think Jake makes him for his own safety and I think Jake comes back for Chrissie. It's just somethng Joel said in the 'This Morning' interview that made me think it.


Could be..could be.. :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> I agree, whichever way Danny and Jake seperate, it's not going to be easy.


Heartbreaking!   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

LOLI love the way we're all doing little crying Icons :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> The thing that splits them up could be that Jake nearly dies because of Danny's actions/behaviour.  In the form of say a beating which Danny gets as well but not as bad resulting in Danny deciding to go his own way.


Could be. Johnny did say he'd hold Jake responsible if Danny messed up.   :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah cause Jake is alot smater than Danny

----------


## Babe14

> Could be. Johnny did say he'd hold Jake responsible if Danny messed up.


Also Jake said he would take responsibility for Danny, so he could tell Johnny that he has to be dealt the punishment i.e the beating.    :Crying:  

(Still love the banner  :Love:  )

----------


## Babe14

> yeah cause Jake is alot smater than Danny


Danny is the wild one and Jakey the bright one, the one who takes and accepts responsibility  :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

Jake's not necessarily smarter. He's just older. He's had to take responsibility and look after Danny because Danny was treated really badly by their dad.

----------


## BlackKat

> Also Jake said he would take responsibility for Danny, so he could tell Johnny that he has to be dealt the punishment i.e the beating.    
> 
> (Still love the banner  )


That could be why they're still alive. Johnny might be angry enough to kill Danny, but I don't think he'd kill Jake.

Danny would have to watch if that happened.   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake's not necessarily smarter. He's just older. He's had to take responsibility and look after Danny because Danny was treated really badly by their dad.


I think Jake probably had to grow up quite fast in order to look after himself _and_ Danny.

----------


## squarelady

> I think Jake probably had to grow up quite fast in order to look after himself _and_ Danny.


Well they were very young when there was dad was rolling in night after night very drunk. I remember Jake having a conversation with Alfie talking about parents and Jake said that Alfie was 25 when his mum and dad died but Jake as so young trying to look out for Danny that's he's become his father figure.

----------


## Babe14

> That could be why they're still alive. Johnny might be angry enough to kill Danny, but I don't think he'd kill Jake.
> 
> Danny would have to watch if that happened.


Exactly and that would be his punishment to watch his brother being beaten to within an inch of his life.   :Crying:   Danny would then have to look after Jake for a change :Smile:  Johnny and Jake would then be even, Jake can return to the square without fearing for his life...

----------


## BlackKat

> Well they were very young when there was dad was rolling in night after night very drunk. I remember Jake having a conversation with Alfie talking about parents and Jake said that Alfie was 25 when his mum and dad died but Jake as so young trying to look out for Danny that's he's become his father figure.


Yep. I want to know where their mother was, from what we've heard it was just Dad, Jake and Danny.

From what we've heard though Alfie's side of the family is pretty decent, and Alfie obviously knew something was going on. It's hard to believe they'd stand by and let it carry on for a long time. The BBC site says: Childhood in broken homes, so maybe they also spent time in foster care, or being passed onto different relatives.

----------


## squarelady

Probably, Jake said he used to love going to Alfie's because Alfie had everything so I don't think their childhood was brilliant. I think that's why they've ended up how they have. Well Danny, and I think that's obviously why Jake tolerates him.

----------


## BlackKat

> Exactly and that would be his punishment to watch his brother being beaten to within an inch of his life.    Danny would then have to look after Jake for a change Johnny and Jake would then be even, Jake can return to the square without fearing for his life...


  :Crying:  That would be so sad. I have this scene in my head now, with that happening, and Johnny walking away, and Jake just lying there. And then Danny really quietly, "Jake?"

----------


## BlackKat

> Probably, Jake said he used to love going to Alfie's because Alfie had everything so I don't think their childhood was brilliant. I think that's why they've ended up how they have. Well Danny, and I think that's obviously why Jake tolerates him.


Yeah, I think that explains a lot. It explains why they're so dependent on each other (I think Jake needs Danny as much as Danny needs Jake). A kind of 'us against them' mentality.

----------


## squarelady

> Yeah, I think that explains a lot. It explains why they're so dependent on each other (I think Jake needs Danny as much as Danny needs Jake). A kind of 'us against them' mentality.


Def. sometimes I think Jake puts on the hard man brave front but you could see when Danny went to leave after he punched Jake. The look of Jake's face said it all. He looks so vunerable.

----------


## di marco

> That would be so sad. I have this scene in my head now, with that happening, and Johnny walking away, and Jake just lying there. And then Danny really quietly, "Jake?"


that made me really sad now  :Sad:  id def be crying if that happened

----------


## BlackKat

> that made me really sad now  id def be crying if that happened


I keep depressing myself, lol, with all these scenarios that might not even happen.

----------


## di marco

> I keep depressing myself, lol, with all these scenarios that might not even happen.


youre making me all sad too! love the banna btw the fire effects really cool!   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> youre making me all sad too! love the banna btw the fire effects really cool!



Jake getting beaten up was Babe14's idea first. Totally not my fault.   :Angel:   :Lol: 

Thanks,  :Smile:  I'm quite fond of this banner. I might actually keep it for longer than a few days. Of course, I might make another one and continue on changing my mind, lol.

----------


## di marco

> Jake getting beaten up was Babe14's idea first. Totally not my fault.


yeh it wasnt totally your fault but your suggestion put the picture in my head

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh it wasnt totally your fault but your suggestion put the picture in my head


Well, I'm still pleading innocent.   :Lol:  

Wonder what Danny would do if that happened. I mean, would they go to a hospital, or would Danny try to look after Jake, or would Jake try getting up and pretend it wasn't as bad as it was.

----------


## di marco

> Well, I'm still pleading innocent.   
> 
> Wonder what Danny would do if that happened. I mean, would they go to a hospital, or would Danny try to look after Jake, or would Jake try getting up and pretend it wasn't as bad as it was.


i think jake would probably pretend it wasnt as bad as it was but that danny would try and look after him anyway, i dont think theyd go to hospital though

----------


## BlackKat

> i think jake would probably pretend it wasnt as bad as it was but that danny would try and look after him anyway, i dont think theyd go to hospital though


New scene in my head:

Jake and Danny stumbling through the forest or wherever. Danny trying to help Jake, but Jake won't let him. They finally get somewhere safe (like say if they had a car which I know they don't but just go with it) and then Jake just collapses out of sheer exhaustion.

Hm...I don't like it. Something's missing. (Apart from their imaginary car)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> That would be so sad. I have this scene in my head now, with that happening, and Johnny walking away, and Jake just lying there. And then Danny really quietly, "Jake?"


I think we have a psychic thing going on between us, because so do I.

Jake laying face down on the ground bleeding..Danny then taking him in his arms, holding him like a baby...crying..sobbing.."Jake..Jake. I'm sorry so sorry..what have I done...what have I done" and then us being left in suspenders until Jake returns...

----------


## di marco

> I think we have a psychic thing going on between us, because so do I.
> 
> Jake laying face down on the ground bleeding..Danny then taking him in his arms, holding him like a baby...crying..sobbing.."Jake..Jake. I'm sorry so sorry..what have I done...what have I done" and then us being left in suspenders until Jake returns...


youre making me all sad again!  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think we have a psychic thing going on between us, because so do I.
> 
> Jake laying face down on the ground bleeding..Danny then taking him in his arms, holding him like a baby...crying..sobbing.."Jake..Jake. I'm sorry so sorry..what have I done...what have I done" and then us being left in suspenders until Jake returns...


Great minds, eh. ;)  

I would completely bawling my eyes out if we had a scene like that.  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

You people have got to stop thinking like this! It's heartbreaking!

----------


## Babe14

> Well, I'm still pleading innocent.   
> 
> Wonder what Danny would do if that happened. I mean, would they go to a hospital, or would Danny try to look after Jake, or would Jake try getting up and pretend it wasn't as bad as it was.


That's right blame me LOL!  Sorry but it's the writer in me I love grit and drama...plus I think it would make good viewing :Smile: 

Danny wouldn't be able to take Jake to a hospital because he would have to explain what happened.  Danny would have to look after Jake..I don't think Jake would be able to get up.. :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> You people have got to stop thinking like this! It's heartbreaking!



Can't help it, lol. Nothing like a sunny Saturday afternoon to think thoughts like these.   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> youre making me all sad again!


Sorry..but he'll be alright, return to Walford and into the arms of the woman he loves and tells her what happened that night and why for the first time in his life he has abandoned his brother :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Can't help it, lol. Nothing like a sunny Saturday afternoon to think thoughts like these.


See we can run rings round those Easties writers :Smile:  Bet they can't have so many people in tears in one afternoon..well injust a few mins LOL!

----------


## Babe14

> New scene in my head:
> 
> Jake and Danny stumbling through the forest or wherever. Danny trying to help Jake, but Jake won't let him. They finally get somewhere safe (like say if they had a car which I know they don't but just go with it) and then Jake just collapses out of sheer exhaustion.
> 
> Hm...I don't like it. Something's missing. (Apart from their imaginary 
> car)


LOL! or collapses from his injuries  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> That's right blame me LOL!  Sorry but it's the writer in me I love grit and drama...plus I think it would make good viewing
> 
> Danny wouldn't be able to take Jake to a hospital because he would have to explain what happened.  Danny would have to look after Jake..I don't think Jake would be able to get up..


But how would Danny be able to look after Jake by himself? They'd have nowhere to go, and Jake would be out of it.   :Crying:  


Maybe we should do a count of exactly how many   :Crying:  icons there are in this thread, lol.

----------


## Babe14

> But how would Danny be able to look after Jake by himself? They'd have nowhere to go, and Jake would be out of it.   
> 
> 
> Maybe we should do a count of exactly how many   icons there are in this thread, lol.


LOL!

He would have to find a squat or a place where they don't ask questions or just break in somewhere..  :Crying:  (my new icon for the next two weeks and prob until Jakey returns)  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL!
> 
> He would have to find a squat or a place where they don't ask questions or just break in somewhere..  (my new icon for the next two weeks and prob until Jakey returns)


Can you imagine Danny coming back to a little squat, and expecting Jake to be where he left him, and then he's not. And Danny completely panicking, and shouting. And then it turns out Jake's like...in the bathroom, but just that panic when Danny can't find Jake.

----------


## Babe14

> Can you imagine Danny coming back to a little squat, and expecting Jake to be where he left him, and then he's not. And Danny completely panicking, and shouting. And then it turns out Jake's like...in the bathroom, but just that panic when Danny can't find Jake.


LOLyes and then giving a huge sigh of relief as he sees Jakey up and about again, although a bit unsteady on his feet... (I think we have just written a great storyline between us) 50/50 split  :Lol:   :Lol:  oh wait your denying all knowledge of this idea though aren't you.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   so it's 100% for me then   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> LOLyes and then giving a huge sigh of relief as he sees Jakey up and about again, although a bit unsteady on his feet... (I think we have just written a great storyline between us) 50/50 split   oh wait your denying all knowledge of this idea though aren't you.    so it's 100% for me then



I'm not denying all knowledge, lol. I'm just saying you started it, and then dragged me in.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl: 

Maybe we should write a script on it, cos you know the Easties writers wouldn't do it justice.

----------


## Babe14

> I'm not denying all knowledge, lol. I'm just saying you started it, and then dragged me in.  
> 
> Maybe we should write a script on it, cos you know the Easties writers wouldn't do it justice.


Alright then you can have 40% LOL!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

No their ending won't be no where as good as ours..prob just see J&D sat in the forest in the back of the car with Johnny looking at them..

You and I seem to just bounce off one another with the ideas one starts the other is off and we seem to think alike.  :Lol:  

I think the writers should let you and I do all the J&D stuff or just jakey stuff as the case is going to be  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

As the forest will prob be Danny'slast scene, I think there should be a J&D special which picks up from the forest and shows how they part, written of course by you and me.  You got Jake maskells phone no?  LOL!

----------


## BlackKat

Danny would be totally mothering while Jake was getting better. Jake would probably get annoyed with it, and then Danny would say that it was his fault it happened so the least he can do is look after Jake, and that would lead to Danny telling Jake to go back to Walford.

----------


## BlackKat

> As the forest will prob be Danny'slast scene, I think there should be a J&D special which picks up from the forest and shows how they part, written of course by you and me.  You got Jake maskells phone no?  LOL!


Yeah! (To the idea, not to having his phone number unfortunatly) There'd have to be a warning before hand though: *Warning. Thoroughly depressing. You will cry.*

----------


## BlackKat

> Alright then you can have 40% LOL!  
> 
> No their ending won't be no where as good as ours..prob just see J&D sat in the forest in the back of the car with Johnny looking at them..
> 
> You and I seem to just bounce off one another with the ideas one starts the other is off and we seem to think alike.  
> 
> I think the writers should let you and I do all the J&D stuff or just jakey stuff as the case is going to be


40% Pah...45%  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl: 


If we did write all Jake's stuff we'd probably get Joel Beckett in our office:

Us: Is there a problem.
Him: Yes. I've been beaten within an inch of my life, had my parents turning up and reminded me of childhood, found out my girlfriend murdered her husband, had Dennis find out I was there when Andy died, and that's just in _3 weeks._
Us:...Your point?

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah! (To the idea, not to having his phone number unfortunatly) There'd have to be a warning before hand though: *Warning. Thoroughly depressing. You will cry.*


LOL! Especially when we describe Danny's reactions and behaviour, his depression and on the verge of a breakdown.  I was thinking this could be another way Danny not returning to the square could be explained, he had a breakdwon and had to go into a home  :Crying:   :Crying:   (Like the Sue/Ali storyline) Sue Osman had a total breakdown after loosing a baby and had to go into a home..some of those scens were sad..

----------


## di marco

> There'd have to be a warning before hand though: *Warning. Thoroughly depressing. You will cry.*


lol!

----------


## di marco

> Us: Is there a problem.
> Him: Yes. I've been beaten within an inch of my life, had my parents turning up and reminded me of childhood, found out my girlfriend murdered her husband, had Dennis find out I was there when Andy died, and that's just in _3 weeks._
> Us:...Your point?


hehe lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> 40% Pah...45%  
> 
> 
> If we did write all Jake's stuff we'd probably get Joel Beckett in our office:
> 
> Us: Is there a problem.
> Him: Yes. I've been beaten within an inch of my life, had my parents turning up and reminded me of childhood, found out my girlfriend murdered her husband, had Dennis find out I was there when Andy died, and that's just in _3 weeks._
> Us:...Your point?


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

then an ex-girlfirend turns up and I have to wear a hankie!!

----------


## Babe14

Alright 50/50  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL! Especially when we describe Danny's reactions and behaviour, his depression and on the verge of a breakdown.  I was thinking this could be another way Danny not returning to the square could be explained, he had a breakdwon and had to go into a home    (Like the Sue/Ali storyline) Sue Osman had a total breakdown after loosing a baby and had to go into a home..some of those scens were sad..


I don't think Jake would let Danny go into a home though. He'd see it as nothing split them up during their childhood, and nothing is spliting them up now. Maybe someone else (like Chrissie maybe) would have to convince Jake that he can't look after Danny by himself.

----------


## BlackKat

> Alright 50/50


Yay!   :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

> Danny would be totally mothering while Jake was getting better. Jake would probably get annoyed with it, and then Danny would say that it was his fault it happened so the least he can do is look after Jake, and that would lead to Danny telling Jake to go back to Walford.


LOL you can just imagine it

Jake: Danny leave it out

Because finally Danny realise that he is messing up Jake's life and until he can get his head sorted he has to go his won way..

----------


## BlackKat

> then an ex-girlfirend turns up and I have to wear a hankie!!


Us: Actually it's a perfectly legitimate towel. It just looks like a hankie. *nod*
Him:...Really?
Us: ...If we said yes, would you agree to wear it?

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Us: Actually it's a perfectly legitimate towel. It just looks like a hankie. *nod*
> Him:...Really?
> Us: ...If we said yes, would you agree to wear it?


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

When I mentioned about Danny going into a home I meant because he had to have special care and medication, it wouldn't be possible for Jake to look after him :Smile: 

I like our idea of the beating and going on the run  better :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL you can just imagine it
> 
> Jake: Danny leave it out
> 
> Because finally Danny realise that he is messing up Jake's life and until he can get his head sorted he has to go his won way..


And we could a little call-back to the "Danny...don't go," scene, when Danny leaves and tells Jake to go back. Cos Jake's wee vulnerable face in that scene is just   :Crying:   ( <-- oo, look there it is again. Appears so much I think we should name it, lol.)

----------


## Babe14

> And we could a little call-back to the "Danny...don't go," scene, when Danny leaves and tells Jake to go back. Cos Jake's wee vulnerable face in that scene is just    ( <-- oo, look there it is again. Appears so much I think we should name it, lol.)


and in Scarlets when he was clearing up the broken glass after a row with Danny and told him he's on his own..on the bridge..

We'll have to think of some names for all his little faces, I think the one he has for Chrissie when he eyes her and does a slght phawwr with his lips/cheeks should be called "Horny" have to have a little think...

----------


## BlackKat

Okies, just to angst things up a little (cos heaven knows this thread isn't already depressing enough.)...if Jake was beaten to within an inch of his life, wouldn't there be a possibility of internal bleeding. Or some internal injury. However, my medical training consists of zilch, zip, nada, so I can't say for sure...

----------


## Babe14

> Okies, just to angst things up a little (cos heaven knows this thread isn't already depressing enough.)...if Jake was beaten to within an inch of his life, wouldn't there be a possibility of internal bleeding. Or some internal injury. However, my medical training consists of zilch, zip, nada, so I can't say for sure...


Yes there is that risk but sometimes people are lucky and end up  with severe bruising or a few cracked ribs..(Zilch med knowledge, Just going by TV research!!)

----------


## Babe14

Maybe we should say until he was unconscious but Danny thinks that he is dead at first..

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe we should say until he was unconscious but Danny thinks that he is dead at first..


Can you imagine that cliffhanger? Danny struggling to find a pulse, just going "Jake, Jake, Jake," over and over and over, a slow pan out of the forest, and then the credits.

I think it would be powerful if we didn't actually see the beating as well. Have Jake saying that Danny is his resposnibility, Johnny agreeing. Then cut to another scene (maybe Chrissie trying to phone Jake on his mobile. Although knowing Easties it would be a boring Molfie scene). And then go back to the forest with Jake face down bleeding.

----------


## Babe14

> Can you imagine that cliffhanger? Danny struggling to find a pulse, just going "Jake, Jake, Jake," over and over and over, a slow pan out of the forest, and then the credits.
> 
> I think it would be powerful if we didn't actually see the beating as well. Have Jake saying that Danny is his resposnibility, Johnny agreeing. Then cut to another scene (maybe Chrissie trying to phone Jake on his mobile. Although knowing Easties it would be a boring Molfie scene). And then go back to the forest with Jake face down bleeding.


No way would Easties show the beating.   I think they could show either Danny being held by one of Johnny's goons and Jake and Johnny face to face cut...or Jake being held by one of Johnny's goons then cut...next scene Jake face down and Danny  scrambling around on the ground going Jake..jake..then picking Jake in his uncounscious state up in his arms saying jake ...jake etc as mentioned bfore..then dum..dum...until Jake returns...

Yes we have the pefect cliffhanger be interesting to see if Easties come up with the same...

----------


## BlackKat

> No way would Easties show the beating.   I think they could show either Danny being held by one of Johnny's goons and Jake and Johnny face to face cut...or Jake being held by one of Johnny's goons then cut...next scene Jake face down and Danny  scrambling around on the ground going Jake..jake..then picking Jake in his uncounscious state up in his arms saying jake ...jake etc as mentioned bfore..then dum..dum...until Jake returns...
> 
> Yes we have the pefect cliffhanger be interesting to see if Easties come up with the same...


They'd have to have the special eppy though, so we could see Danny taking care of Jake.

It would be so good if they did this. Jake saying it's his responsibility, and Danny trying to stop him and Johnny's goons holding him back, and then just having to watch.   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> They'd have to have the special eppy though, so we could see Danny taking care of Jake.
> 
> It would be so good if they did this. Jake saying it's his responsibility, and Danny trying to stop him and Johnny's goons holding him back, and then just having to watch.


it would be good to have a spin off or two but really at the end of the day it would take the edge off a posssible Danny return in Enders...but there again...

Neither Bros would let the other take a beating or otherwise unwillingly..unfortunately I don't think Easties will go this gritty which is a shame... love Jake as you all know...but it would make very good and emotional viewing...and would provide the perfect opening for Jake to return as there would be nothing for Jake to face upon his return and the two would be sworn enemies and stay out of each others way...

----------


## Babe14

> They'd have to have the special eppy though, so we could see Danny taking care of Jake.
> 
> It would be so good if they did this. Jake saying it's his responsibility, and Danny trying to stop him and Johnny's goons holding him back, and then just having to watch.


It would  be good to see Danny taking care of Jake, roughing it, living on the streets (I know this has sort of been done before but I enjoy the Street life storylines) but then this would have to have a dramatic ending for Jake to reutrn with a good storyline...

----------


## BlackKat

> it would be good to have a spin off or two but really at the end of the day it would take the edge off a posssible Danny return in Enders...but there again...
> 
> Neither Bros would let the other take a beating or otherwise unwillingly..unfortunately I don't think Easties will go this gritty which is a shame... love Jake as you all know...but it would make very good and emotional viewing...and would provide the perfect opening for Jake to return as there would be nothing for Jake to face upon his return and the two would be sworn enemies and stay out of each others way...


It would make very emotional viewing. Especially Danny at the end   :Crying:  

I don't think Easties will go this gritty either, especially as they're wanting to cut back the gangster stuff.

Don't think Chrissie would be too happy though if she knew Jake got hurt. I don't think Jake would tell her though, he might see it as private.

----------


## Babe14

> It would make very emotional viewing. Especially Danny at the end   
> 
> I don't think Easties will go this gritty either, especially as they're wanting to cut back the gangster stuff.
> 
> Don't think Chrissie would be too happy though if she knew Jake got hurt. I don't think Jake would tell her though, he might see it as private.


Yeah machoo stuff, but there again I don't know really .  If they are going to have a  no secerets relationship...

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah machoo stuff, but there again I don't know really .  If they are going to have a  no secerets relationship...


He could not tell her, and then they started to get...intimate with each other, lol, and she notices he's still got bruising on his ribs or something. Then she could go from worried about him, to angry he didn't tell her, all the way through to wanting to bash Johnny over the head lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> It would  be good to see Danny taking care of Jake, roughing it, living on the streets (I know this has sort of been done before but I enjoy the Street life storylines) but then this would have to have a dramatic ending for Jake to reutrn with a good storyline...


I wonder if Danny and Jake have lived on the streets before. I could easily buy that they had  :Searchme:  

Aw, Jake and Danny in their wee bedsit, with Jake beaten up and Danny feeling helpless and guilty.   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> I wonder if Danny and Jake have lived on the streets before. I could easily buy that they had  
> 
> Aw, Jake and Danny in their wee bedsit, with Jake beaten up and Danny feeling helpless and guilty.


Yep I have that all written and visualised in my head with a twist or two..

I'm guessng that both J & D went from one broken home to another then ended up on the streets (re All sorts they used to hang out with)..Danny was always beaten and bullied by his dad..Jake had to watch...then one day Jake decided enough was enough..prob turned on the father...left home or wasp ut into homes...then decided one day it was time to try thei r luck on their own...

It would be ironic if Easties was to do our ending Danny having to watch Jake being beaten whereas in the past it was always Jake who had to watch...

----------


## BlackKat

> Yep I have that all written and visualised in my head with a twist or two..
> 
> I'm guessng that both J & D went from one broken home to another then ended up on the streets (re All sorts they used to hang out with)..Danny was always beaten and bullied by his dad..Jake had to watch...then one day Jake decided enough was enough..prob turned on the father...left home or wasp ut into homes...then decided one day it was time to try thei r luck on their own...
> 
> It would be ironic if Easties was to do our ending Danny having to watch Jake being beaten whereas in the past it was always Jake who had to watch...


I might start writing the scenes I've got in my head out onto paper or something soon. Don't want to lose them. We should combine all our great ideas and sent them to Easties: "This is how you should do it. Have a complementary hankie."   :Rotfl:  

Maybe they were split up when they went to foster homes. Or they decided to run away because they though that was better than being split up. (Still wants to know where the mother was).

I think Danny having to watch would be a wake up call for him that he can't carry on doing things and expecting Jake to bail him out.

----------


## Babe14

> I think Danny having to watch would be a wake up call for him that he can't carry on doing things and expecting Jake to bail him out.


It would be the perfect ending for him.  Make him realise what a danger he was to Jake.  Knowing that the time has come to stand on his own two feet and set Jake free..

Yes where was the mother.  Did she walk out on her drunken husband, abandonded her children?  Has the mother and father now had a recon?  Changed man/  did she not want the boys?

Yep we are flowing girl!!! All I will say is that I have plans... :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I'd like to see a storyline where the mother turned up, and it turned out she abandoned the boys when they were quite young. As it would be after Danny's exit, obviously only Jake would be there which is a shame, but I could see him being resentful, and her being quite a selfish person who is baffled as to why he's not welcoming her with open arms.





> Yep we are flowing girl!!! All I will say is that I have plans...


I'm starting to think we share a brain, lol.

----------


## Babe14

> I'd like to see a storyline where the mother turned up, and it turned out she abandoned the boys when they were quite young. As it would be after Danny's exit, obviously only Jake would be there which is a shame, but I could see him being resentful, and her being quite a selfish person who is baffled as to why he's not welcoming her with open arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think we share a brain, lol.


I'd like both parents to turn up having got back together.  This would be a very emotional and powerful storyline for Jake. He can't understand why they have got back together/how...how can the father be a changed man, Jake only remembers him coming home off his face and starting on Danny...etc

LOL! (Re Brain) Maybe we're twins separated at birth  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> I'd like both parents to turn up having got back together.  This would be a very emotional and powerful storyline for Jake. He can't understand why they have got back together/how...how can the father be a changed man, Jake only remembers him coming home off his face and starting on Danny...etc
> 
> LOL! (Re Brain) Maybe we're twins separated at birth



Yeah, that would be good. There'd also be a bit of suspense of whether the father really is a changed man, or whether he'll start drinking again.


We're Mind Twins, hee.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, that would be good. There'd also be a bit of suspense of whether the father really is a changed man, or whether he'll start drinking again.
> 
> 
> We're Mind Twins, hee.


  :Rotfl:  

maybe he will after a bust up with Jakey and he gets told a few home truths or Jakey gives him a taste of what the father used to give Danny..

----------


## BlackKat

What do you think the mother would be like. She can't be very good otherwise Jake wouldn't have had to raise Danny all by himself. Would she drink as well, or just be neglectful in other ways, d'ya think.


Last night by the way, I wrote out a scene of Jakey gettting beat up in the forest as a fic. *possibly becoming obsessed with scenario*

----------


## Babe14

Maybe the mother walked out leaving the boys with the father or maybe she slept around, the father found out and kicked her out...

Well done. (Look forward to reading it)
 I was dreaming about it in my sleep and writing the scene and aftermath in my head...(see twin brains) and you will never ever believe this but I was also thinking trainers last night LOL!

Don't forget your depression warning!!!

----------


## BlackKat

You know what would be really creepy. If you were dreaming about it at the exact same time that I was writing about it,   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> You know what would be really creepy. If you were dreaming about it at the exact same time that I was writing about it,



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  They say everyone has a copy of themselves out there...awwww two Jakey's/Joel's

----------


## BlackKat

> They say everyone has a copy of themselves out there...awwww two Jakey's/Joel's


Aww   :Cheer:  


It's only a paragraph or so. I got stuck when I realised I didn't actually know how Danny was going to get Jake out of the forest. And when exactly Jake wakes up. In the forest, or in the scummy squat? (I have this urge to put scummy squat in capital letters as like it's official name, lol.)

----------


## Babe14

> Aww   
> 
> 
> It's only a paragraph or so. I got stuck when I realised I didn't actually know how Danny was going to get Jake out of the forest. And when exactly Jake wakes up. In the forest, or in the scummy squat? (I have this urge to put scummy squat in capital letters as like it's official name, lol.)


LOL!
I have it all written in my head, right up to Jake's return and what happens when Chrissie sees him again etc..so if you want I don't mind helping you.

I'll be typing it all up in outline form on my pc today anyway. So it won't be a prob. I think this week I'll be writing up some of these outlines into script form as I'm really in writing mode at the mo.  :Smile:  (you've motivated me even more - thanks)   :Rotfl:  

P.S. Your great to talk too :Smile:  your good fun :Smile: 

I've chnged squat to scummy caravan :Smile:  LOL

----------


## BlackKat

The help would be great. 50/50 after all,   :Wub:  What I've got so far is mostly description based.

Oo...a caravan would be good. It could basically be anywhere, so they wouldn't have to go far. Plus, it would be such a good scene of Danny trying to get Jake somewhere safe, and they're not even out of the forest yet, and Jake can't go any further, and then just that _avalanche_ of relief for Danny when he sees some scummy caravan you wouldn't leave a dog in lol.


You're great to talk to as well.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

A caravan is something which could easily be found in a forest or field or there might be a nearby camp somewhere, closed for the season or only partially used.

Jake took a bad beating but only bad enough to render him unconscious for a few mins, but Danny panicked during this time and thought for a min Jake was dead..Jake becomes semi conscious and tries to get to his feet..Danny is only partially with it, he's shocked, stressed out and lost the plot a bit but he's still with it enough to help Jake..... (See how you go with that) (more if you want it)

All my stuff is in outline form and in no order whatsoever,I type or write things down as I think of them and sort it all out later.

I do the same when I'm building characters.

----------


## eastenders mad

sounds a good storyline

----------


## Babe14

> sounds a good storyline


Thank you :Smile:  and that's from my partner too (Kat) LOL  :Smile:

----------


## eastenders mad

lol

----------


## Babe14

> The help would be great. 50/50 after all,   What I've got so far is mostly description based.
> 
> Oo...a caravan would be good. It could basically be anywhere, so they wouldn't have to go far. Plus, it would be such a good scene of Danny trying to get Jake somewhere safe, and they're not even out of the forest yet, and Jake can't go any further, and then just that _avalanche_ of relief for Danny when he sees some scummy caravan you wouldn't leave a dog in lol.
> 
> 
> You're great to talk to as well.


That's a good idea too, so there you go take your pick 
 :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> A caravan is something which could easily be found in a forest or field or there might be a nearby camp somewhere, closed for the season or only partially used.
> 
> Jake took a bad beating but only bad enough to render him unconscious for a few mins, but Danny panicked during this time and thought for a min Jake was dead..Jake becomes semi conscious and tries to get to his feet..Danny is only partially with it, he's shocked, stressed out and lost the plot a bit but he's still with it enough to help Jake..... (See how you go with that) (more if you want it)
> 
> All my stuff is in outline form and in no order whatsoever,I type or write things down as I think of them and sort it all out later.
> 
> I do the same when I'm building characters.


This is great.   :Cheer:  Okay, I've written up to where Jake's coming round (he just vomited, which can't be good.) Shame we can't PM cos then I could show you what I've got so far.

----------


## BlackKat

> That's a good idea too, so there you go take your pick


I'm going to combine the two. So Jake's semi-conscious, and on the brink of collapse when they see the abandoned caravan park.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Danny will need bandages and plasters...food..water etc

----------


## Babe14

> I'm going to combine the two. So Jake's semi-conscious, and on the brink of collapse when they see the abandoned caravan park.


That sounds good.  Yeah poor Jake won't be in a very good state, he won't really know what's happening...

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, where's Jake been hit. I'm guessing head wound, but what about chest area, cos then there might be problems with the breathing (not life threatening, but).

----------


## Babe14

> Okay, where's Jake been hit. I'm guessing head wound, but what about chest area, cos then there might be problems with the breathing (not life threatening, but).



Lip, eye, ribs, stomach badly bruised face etc (sorry not sure how descriptive I can be on here. already edited it twice)  :Smile:  yes head and breathing is good idea..

How about Danny badly twisitng his ankle whilst helping Jake....

----------


## BlackKat

This is good.  :Smile:  Do you want me to post what I've got so far here, or should we open a new thread?

----------


## Babe14

> This is good.  Do you want me to post what I've got so far here, or should we open a new thread?


LOL We're at it again I've been sitting here thinking that it might be an idea to open a thread in the script section or somewhere where we can build our script...

(I'm going off line for a bit now, I'll pop back for a flying visit later)

----------


## Babe14

Just thought Johnny might not even be in the car or in the forest.  I read that he is brought out of his house by firemen.  Perhaps Danny is sat in the front of Johnny's car when Jake returns to the canal and sees him.  So maybe Jake climbs in shoves his bro over to the passenger seat and they drive off to the forest, Jake doing one of his eratic drives again, the boys argue..car goes out of control and ends up wrapped round a tree..the boys are in the car unconscious and injured..Jake slumped over the steering wheel..Danny with his head back injured...

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL We're at it again I've been sitting here thinking that it might be an idea to open a thread in the script section or somewhere where we can build our script...
> 
> (I'm going off line for a bit now, I'll pop back for a flying visit later)


I don't think it would go in the Script section, cos we're still trying to figure out all the details, so people might get confused.   :Searchme: 


I'm thinking maybe Jake has a slight concussion. Danny twisting his ankle is a good idea.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think it would go in the Script section, cos we're still trying to figure out all the details, so people might get confused.  
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe Jake has a slight concussion. Danny twisting his ankle is a good idea.


I'll leave it for you to decide where you want to start a new thread :Smile: 

Nice one, Jake concussed.  Thinking about it he's bound to be after being beaten. :Smile: 

I'm starting on Alfie now LOL..I've done a second version of the forest and taken it all the way back to the square..Alfie and Johnny have just had their confrontation. (You'll see I'll start on Dennis soon and then Pauline LOL!)

----------


## BlackKat

Ooo tell me more.


I've actually got a bit stuck. Jake's coming around, but I'm not sure how...mobile he is. Like, can he walk, or his he sort of stumbling...I mean really what the poor boy needs is a doctor, but they can't because they'd have to explain...  :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

sounds good

----------


## Bryan

the daily star sunday:

as chrissie and jake are about to have their first romp they here commotion in the square as jonny's house is ablaze... so jake didnt start it after all

bondboffin

----------


## squarelady

Todays News Of The World - Johnny caught in the blaze. This will only work if you can view PNG's on your computer. Click on it to enlarge! *shakes head* What has Danny done?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Feel Quite Sorry For Johnny Allen Actually!!!!!
I Mean He Steals A Salsa Thingy Idea Of Danny Moon,And Danny Moon Decides To Burn His House Down,And Nearly Kill Him!!!!!!
It Will Be A Great Dramatic Storyline Though,I Absolutely Can Not Wait LOL!!!!!


Love
 :Heart:     Melanie    :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

Arrr, but it's not just to do with the Salsa night. It's about Danny's dad too.
I'd agree if it was just about dancing then Danny would be a little out of order!  :Lol:

----------


## Jade

> Arrr, but it's not just to do with the Salsa night. It's about Danny's dad too.
> I'd agree if it was just about dancing then Danny would be a little out of order!


Dannys dad??

----------


## Tamzi

Danny's dad?

----------


## squarelady

> Danny's dad?


Yer, Danny's dad was very abusive because he was an alcoholic. He used to do the same to Danny as Johnny does now. Always putting him down, saying he's rubbish and can't do anything right and all the anger Danny has pent up for his dad ends up transferring to Johnny. Just because Johnny 'big boy' Allen has to be above everyone. He's always singled Jake out as being favorite and the 'better brother' and it's left Danny feeling worthless.

----------


## di marco

thanks for the pic   :Smile:  




> Yer, Danny's dad was very abusive because he was an alcoholic. He used to do the same to Danny as Johnny does now. Always putting him down, saying he's rubbish and can't do anything right and all the anger Danny has pent up for his dad ends up transferring to Johnny. Just because Johnny 'big boy' Allen has to be above everyone. He's always singled Jake out as being favorite and the 'better brother' and it's left Danny feeling worthless.


that makes it clearer to understand now why danny is so annoyed with johnny

----------


## squarelady

> thanks for the pic   
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it clearer to understand now why danny is so annoyed with johnny


Thanks to Jake Maskell for that explanation not myself!  :Lol:

----------


## Layne

Thanks for the pic Lexie!!!! Your a star i haven't seen any 'fire' pics yet, well until that and thanks to 'Jake Maskall' then for the explaniation! LOL!
Layne
x x x

----------


## squarelady

Wait until Tuesday...the magazines are going to be fab this week!

----------


## Jade

> thanks for the pic  
> 
> 
> 
> that makes it clearer to understand now why danny is so annoyed with johnny


Yea it does make it clearer, still dont think it right to burn his house down, they are alot of other things he could have done, but then he is desperate and people to strange things in desperate situation?? ie Chrissie.

----------


## squarelady

True, he's always had a temper.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Theres a 2 page interview with Jake Maskell in Soaplife next week. the pic is awful though, its Danny all crying and  :Sad:  and he looks so sweet, I just wanna hug him!

----------


## BlackKat

> Theres a 2 page interview with Jake Maskell in Soaplife next week. the pic is awful though, its Danny all crying and  and he looks so sweet, I just wanna hug him!


I can already tell I'm going to cry at this storyline, lol.


Is there much on Jake's part in the storyline or is it mostly Danny?

----------


## squarelady



----------


## Babe14

> Ooo tell me more.
> 
> 
> I've actually got a bit stuck. Jake's coming around, but I'm not sure how...mobile he is. Like, can he walk, or his he sort of stumbling...I mean really what the poor boy needs is a doctor, but they can't because they'd have to explain...


Jake keeps drifting in and out of consciousness, so Danny has to help him and carry him through the forest...Jake is exhasuted and weak from the beating plus he is slightly concussed...(any help)  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

I think what really tips Danny over the edge is Jake telling him he's on his own. It will be the final straw for him ontop of everything else.  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## di marco

> I think what really tips Danny over the edge is Jake telling him he's on his own. It will be the final straw for him ontop of everything else.


i think thats the thing that really does it for danny, he relies on jake and jake telling him that is going to make him annoyed and he feels its all johnnys fault

----------


## Babe14

> i think thats the thing that really does it for danny, he relies on jake and jake telling him that is going to make him annoyed and he feels its all johnnys fault


In the past we've heard Jake telling Danny a couple of times he's on his own and Danny had a look of sheer panic on his face.  Plus one time Jake turned round and told Danny that one day he'll walk away and not come back and asked him what he would do then, Danny looked terrified.  I think that the argument they have this time will be big and Danny will realise that Jake means it this time..  :Crying:  

I thought that it might be a case of Jake and Chrissie about to make love when Danny sets light to Johnny's house...(Flames of Passion..Flames of Anger)

----------


## squarelady

> i think thats the thing that really does it for danny, he relies on jake and jake telling him that is going to make him annoyed and he feels its all johnnys fault


I think there is alot about Danny's past that explains his behaviour that we'll never get to know about. Not through Danny anyway.

----------


## Bryan

> I think there is alot about Danny's past that explains his behaviour that we'll never get to know about. Not through Danny anyway.


unless he returns

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

But we may through Jake about both their pasts

----------


## squarelady

> But we may through Jake about both their pasts


Yer, that's what I'm thinking they'll do!  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Perhaps in a heart to heart with Chrissie...

----------


## JustJodi

:Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   I can't believe they are actually letting the brothers go,,, Seems to me they are letting so many of them go,, now I can live with Whiney Zoe  leaving , but things were just stoking up with Dennis and Sharon came back.

Gee whiz !!!! :Wal2l:

----------


## squarelady

Remember Jake will be back Jodi!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> Remember Jake will be back Jodi!


 :Bow:   thank goodness the writers see some sense bringing at least one of our favorite moon brothers  :Bow:   thanks for setting me straight  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> thank goodness the writers see some sense bringing at least one of our favorite moon brothers   thanks for setting me straight


That's alright!  :Love:

----------


## JustJodi

> That's alright!


Where do all of you get your information??? I am an American living in Holland, and I have not seen anything in the magazine or news paper stands that offers any thing in English on this wonderful soap,, so are there any sites I can look into on line  so I can keep up with you wonderful Brits  :Wub:   Thanks in advance  :Love:

----------


## squarelady

> Where do all of you get your information??? I am an American living in Holland, and I have not seen anything in the magazine or news paper stands that offers any thing in English on this wonderful soap,, so are there any sites I can look into on line  so I can keep up with you wonderful Brits   Thanks in advance


Well there's this one. I also get my information from magazines, tv interviews,  newspapers, Eastenders site, BBC press office and sometimes the actors themselves!  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Well there's this one. I also get my information from magazines, tv interviews,  newspapers, Eastenders site, BBC press office and sometimes the actors themselves!


the bbc press office is good for future storylines but dosent go as far as newspapers

even so its well worth a visit jodi!!!   :Big Grin:  

bondboffiin

----------


## JustJodi

> the bbc press office is good for future storylines but dosent go as far as newspapers
> 
> even so its well worth a visit jodi!!!  
> 
> bondboffiin


Newspapers ??? U mean like tableoids  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ok so the BBC press office... I will have to find the site  :Smile:   Coolness maybe I can catch up on this show before I take off to the states for a Month.. how much am I gonna miss in Sept and Oct  :Confused:  
Thanks alot bondboffin for the info :Smile:

----------


## Jade

http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/

Thats the link!!

----------


## JustJodi

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/
> 
> Thats the link!!


judejude thank u so much.. i got in and started reading  whoa,, are we all in for a treat,,  :Cheer:  
Thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

So it looked like last night Danny starts his own downfall.  Jake got him a job and he said shifting bricks and grovelling to aforeman I don't do that..sorry I have no sympathy for him.  I can understand given his childhood why he hates taking orders from people but if he wants to get on he'l have to just let go and move on as Jake has..In other words Danny listen to Jake!!

Danny is going to get on my nerves a bit but I'll prob have alump in my throat as this storyline reaches it's climax.  Danny is sweet and you just want to mother him but at the same time he can be a right prat when he wants to be..if only he'd listen I mean really listen to Jake he would save himself a lot of heartache...

----------


## Angeldelight

Tis the beginning of the end...

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> So it looked like last night Danny starts his own downfall.  Mean Jake got him a job and he said shifting bricks and grovelling to aforeman I don't do that..sorry I have no sympathy for him.  I can understand given his childhood why he hates taking orders from people but if he wants to get on he'l have to just let go and move on as Jake has..In other words Danny listen to Jake!!
> 
> Danny is going to get on my nerves a bit but I'll prob have alump in my throat as this storyline reaches it's climax.  Danny is sweet and you just want to mother him but at the same time he can be a right prat when he wants to be..if only he'd listen I mean really listen to Jake he would save himself a lot of heartache...


Yeah, sometimes you just want to knock some sense into Danny! Its weird to think that one silly salsa night idea will lead to such chaos!

----------


## Babe14

I don't know how Jake puts up with his behaviour.  He always thinks about Danny and when he looks for work he always looks out for him as well.  Jake has often said "we come as a pair", I think that this is a one way thing because Danny doesn't think about Jake only himself.  Last night he may as well have just punched Jake in the mouth again..argh I was so cross, especially at the end of that scene when Danny went to Jake don't forget to bend your legs! If I was Jake I would of told Danny he was on his own now after turning his nose up at the work Jake had found for him.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I don't know how Jake puts up with his behaviour.  He always thinks about Danny and when he looks for work he always looks out for him as well.  Jake has often said "we come as a pair", I think that this is a one way thing because Danny doesn't think about Jake only himself.  Last night he may as well have just punched Jake in the mouth again..argh I was so cross, especially at the end of that scene when Danny went to Jake don't forget to bend your legs! If I was Jake I would of told Danny he was on his own now after turning his nose up at the work Jake had found for him.


I'm guessing that they make Danny more and more unreasonable, so that it does not seem too unrealistic that Jake comes back on his own after the Moons' exit.

----------


## daisy38

> Jake comes back on his own after the Moons' exit.


So is he definatly coming back?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> So is he definatly coming back?


Yup!! I think he has 3 weeks break, then is back after that!  :Cheer:

----------


## Johnny Allen

This is going to be one hell of an awesome storyline.

----------


## BlackKat

From the magazines: Jake gets there just as Johnny's putting Danny in the car, and jumps in after them. Johnny then drives them away, locks Jake in the car, gets out with Danny and puts a gun to Danny's head. Jake breaks out the car, and tells Johnny to shoot them both. In the end, he shoots neither, and on Monday Jake rings Alfie to tell him that both him and Danny are safe.  :Smile: 


Some very good pics of both Jake and Danny -- heartbreaking.   :Crying:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> From the magazines: Jake gets there just as Johnny's putting Danny in the car, and jumps in after them. Johnny then drives them away, locks Jake in the car, gets out with Danny and puts a gun to Danny's head. Jake breaks out the car, and tells Johnny to shoot them both. In the end, he shoots neither, and on Monday Jake rings Alfie to tell him that both him and Danny are safe. 
> 
> 
> Some very good pics of both Jake and Danny -- heartbreaking.


 






Hiya!!!!!
Oh My God,This Storyline Is Gonna Be Absolutely Great,I Am Going To Be Crying In Front Of The Telly!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

Just some extracts from the magazines I got:

*Inside Soap*



> "Danny wants to smoke Johnny out of the house so he can talk to him," says Jake Maskall, who plays Danny. "So he sets fire to it! He's not thinking straight - he's just so bitterly angry about the way Johnny has treated him."
> 
> Unemployed and feeling let down by both his brother and his former boss, Danny has hit rock bottom. His resentment towards Johnny has been growing over the weeks since his sacking, culminating in the young entrepreneur's decision to set fire to his ex-boss's house.
> 
> "In the build-up to the blaze, Danny's a loose cannon," reveals Jake. "He starts a fight in the club, he blows his relationship with Sam, and he's just generally a mess. He wants answers from Johnny for the way he's been treated, and just snaps. He doesn't intend to kill Johnny, though."


Then stuff about Johnny and Ruby.




> "Danny's brother, Jake, realises that they have to leave Walford before Johnny tracks them down," says the 29-year-old actor. "So he arranges to meet Danny by the canal after he has said his goodbyes to Chrissie Watts. But unfortunately, Johnny catches up with Danny first, and bundles him into his car. Jake jumps in after him and they both know that they are being driven to their death..."
> 
> The week ends with Jake and Danny stranded in a remote forest, at the mercy of a gun-weilding Johnny. But, with the door being left open for both of them to return, can we assume that they both survive to die another day?
> 
> "The famous phrase!" laughs Jake. "Yes, the door isn't locked shut, so they do get a reprieve. You'll have to see how they get themselves out of it, though."



I'll do some more later.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Thanks for that :Smile: 

Have to say after last night I am having less and less sympathy for Danny and as far as I'm concerned he is bringing everything on himself. The only sympathy I have is for Jake whose life Danny is making a misery.  As the storyline unfolds I think the sadness I will feel will be for Jake not Danny.  Jake will be far better off without Danny, whom without, Jake will be able to have a life and happiness.  Danny had no right last night calling Jake a loser..he is the loser. Also Danny isn't willing to graft for his money whereas Jake is he is a hard worker :Smile:  No sorry I am rapidly going off Danny.

I like the way they are now pairing Jake and Alfie up.  I'm under the impression that they are trying to continue the commical moments through Alfie and Jake now, yes it is working but needs time to "develop" as the comedy between Danny and Jake was really good.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,I Also Feel Really Sorry For Jake Moon!!!!!
He Finally Gets Together With The Love Of His Life,Chrissie Watts,And Danny Moon Ofcourse Has To Go And Ruin It For Him,But Jake Also Is There For His Brother,Wich Is Really Sweet And Cute!!!!!
Jakissie Forever!!!!!Jakissie Forever!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

Jake feels responsible for Danny and knows that he needs him to keep him on the straight and Narrow.  I really do feel that Jake will be much happier without Danny, he'll be able to have a life whereas with Danny around he will never have total happiness.  Danny's his brother whom he loves dearly and is always thinking about, but sometimes there comes a time when you just have to make them stand on their own two feet and leave them to deal with their own mistakes and learn the hard way.  So I don't blame Jake for telling him he's on his own and meaning it this time..

----------


## JustJodi

> Jake feels responsible for Danny and knows that he needs him to keep him on the straight and Narrow. I really do feel that Jake will be much happier without Danny, he'll be able to have a life whereas with Danny around he will never have total happiness. Danny's his brother whom he loves dearly and is always thinking about, but sometimes there comes a time when you just have to make them stand on their own two feet and leave them to deal with their own mistakes and learn the hard way. So I don't blame Jake for telling him he's on his own and meaning it this time..


 Jake and Danny are both adults...even tho Danny is childlike and tempermentive, Jake feels a certain responsibility for him, but in order for him to try to make a life for himself, he is going to have to make sure Danny is settled before he can find a settled life for himself .. just my 2 euro cents worth..

----------


## Babe14

> Jake feels a certain responsibility for him, but in order for him to try to make a life for himself, he is going to have to make sure Danny is settled before he can find a settled life for himself .. just my 2 euro cents worth..


A very good 2 euro cents worth too.  :Smile:  Your right Jake won't be able to settle until he knows that Danny is safe and well and won't do anything stupid,so like you said Jake will make sure Danny is alright first before saying goodbye to him and leaving him to find his own way in life..

Perhaps Jake will take him to a mate of theirs' where he'll know Danny will be alright and at the same time know there will be someone to keep an eye on him.

----------


## Babe14

> Just some extracts from the magazines I got:
> 
> *Inside Soap*
> 
> 
> I'll do some more later.


So we now know how Johnny's car gets wrecked, by Jake when he breaks out to save Danny.  I'm sure that Jake will talk Johnny into letting them live.  He'll prob remind him that it was him who started all  of this by sacking them both because he wanted to become a changed man and cut all ties with his past..by killing them he won't have changed and be breaking his promise to Tina.  
Or there may of course be something from the past which Jake may use....

Jake will be holding it all together whilst Danny will be in a state of emotional distress. Jake is very strong and bright.

----------


## Bryan

i can see next week being the making of joel beckett we will finally see what a good actor he is, and prove to us why he was saved over jake maskall!!!

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

Here's some from All About Soap:




> Jake Moon seems to spend a great deal of his life putting his neck on the line for his belligerent brother, Danny. But this fortnight, Jake goes beyond the call of family duty when his selfish sibling sets fire to Johnny Allen's house, and he risks his life trying to save Danny. As the pair are forced to go on the run, does this spell the end of the brothers' life in Walford?
> 
> "Danny's desperate to prove himself to Johnny, and he's jealous of Johnny and Jake's close relationship," explains Joel Beckett, who plays the more mature Moon brother. "It all comes to a head when Johnny steals Danny's idea to have salsa night at Scarlet's. As usual, Jake ends up paying for Danny's mistakes!"
> 
> Danny also manages to sour Jake's fledgling romance with Chrissie Watts. "Chrissie invites Jake to lunch," explains Joel. "Unfortunately, Danny's in a real strop -- he even has a go at Johnny! Jake has to cancel on Chrissie to look after Danny. Luckily, she agrees to give him another chance - if he takes her to Johnny's salsa night."
> 
> But Danny begs Jake for a boys' night out. Fortunately, Jake refuses to cancel again but, knowing his brother's volatile mood, decides his plans with Chrissie will have to be altered.
> 
> "He changes the venue," admits Joel. "Danny would be hurt if his brother went to the salsa night so Jake keeps Chrissie company in The Vic instead. It's a quiet night so it gives them a chance to talk."
> ...


It's also in Inside Soap that Danny tries to stop Jake and Chrissie's relationship progressing - so Chrissie warns him to back off.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Danny is being so mean and selfish - I think by the end of next week I will really not like Danny very much and will prob be glad to see him leaving.

----------


## BlackKat

I'm going to wait and see how it's played out.

I think as long as they show Danny as someone who clearly has problems, is falling apart, and trying to cling onto Jake I won't hate him.

Random observation on Danny and Jake: When everything is fine in Danny World, he accuses Jake on being a 'mother hen', and of always being on at him -- he's never had a problem with Jake and Chrissie before, and it was Danny who said Jake needed 'a bit of skirt'. Yet when Danny messes up, and falls apart, he wants Jake to himself, he wants Jake to sort things out, and he doesn't want anyone else to have him -- remember how he reacted when he thought Johnny was pushing him out of Jake's life, and this was before Andy even died! I think Danny would be fine with Jake having a girlfriend -- he just doesn't want him to have a girlfriend that might one day be as important to Jake as Danny is.

----------


## JustJodi

I knew this was gonna happen before I read it, Johnny  :Ninja:  was going to be behind the Moon brothers leaving Walford.. he had Paul Trueman "rubbed out" he did Andy,, why not the Moon brothers,, some how none of this surprises me at all !! I am sure there will be more of Johnny and the Mitchells and the Watts story lines some where down the line , Johnny is an old fashioned gangster and he doesn't mind getting his hands dirty or shall we say BLOODY ????

----------


## EastendersRox

At least Danny doesn't die.

----------


## JustJodi

> At least Danny doesn't die.


Hmm so they are going to leave the door open for their possible return to the square in the future ???? :Searchme:   If they are not gonna kill Ã©m off :Confused:

----------


## stapler

Sorry if this has already been discussed as I haven't been following the thread, but in _What's_ _on_ _TV_ it says that Johnny takes Danny to the woods in his car at gunpoint and we find out Danny was abused by his father as well as in care, doesn't this sound a little too familiar with another 30-something dark-haired little chancer?

----------


## Bryan

> Sorry if this has already been discussed as I haven't been following the thread, but in _What's_ _on_ _TV_ it says that Johnny takes Danny to the woods in his car at gunpoint and we find out Danny was abused by his father as well as in care, doesn't this sound a little too familiar with another 30-something dark-haired little chancer?


  :Ponder:   hum i wonder who you could be reffering to...   :Ponder:  

they keep copying things without realising these days

bondboffin

----------


## stapler

I know, but it's unbelievably the same! Especially the children's home thing... and the woods of all places, they could have spared a little variation. Their name's begin with the same letter and all lol, I'm reading too much into it now. If Vicki was a boy I'd be right.   :Nono:

----------


## true.moon

cool sounds exciting
no one dies do they?

----------


## JustJodi

> Sorry if this has already been discussed as I haven't been following the thread, but in _What's_ _on_ _TV_ it says that Johnny takes Danny to the woods in his car at gunpoint and we find out Danny was abused by his father as well as in care, doesn't this sound a little too familiar with another 30-something dark-haired little chancer?


Yea but the 30 something dark haired lil chancer was holding the gun,,, are we refering to JACK DALTON and DENNIS ???? :Ponder:

----------


## stapler

It's the same principal, it still happened to Dennis whether he was the one holding the gun or not.

----------


## stapler

> cool sounds exciting
> no one dies do they?


Quote on quote, "'Both brothers are driven off. I can't tell you what happens,' says Jake, 'but I am leaving the show, possibly for good - possibly not.'"

I reckon he is. Like I said, we already have the character Dennis for the abused little boy act, there's no use for another.

----------


## Angeldelight

From All about soap

Jake heads to the canal - just in time to see Danny pushed into Johnny's car.Jake also jumps in and Johnny locks the doors. When they stop on a deserted raod, Johnny pulls Danny out and puts a gun to his head!
Jake tells Johnny to shoot them both - Danny means that much to him. He also reminds Johnny that he's done some terrible things in his time and ruined a lot of lives too. Johnny lets them go, but warns the pair that he never wants to see them again.

Johnny makes an enemny of Alfie when he admits he wanted to make Danny suffer. But when the stunned stall holder vows to get even, Johnny confesses that he let the brothers go. Alfie's unconvined though - until Jake phones histo reassure his cousin that they're all right.

----------


## stapler

How considerate lol, I'm jsut remembering what the article said as well. It said that Danny's always seen Johnny as some sort of father figure and that's why he's really p'd at Johnny for sacking them and stealing the salsa idea thing or whatever it was... EastEnders really is too repetitive for my liking now.

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think it's that he sees Johnny as a father figure - he doesn't respect him, or anything, it's just that he's putting all his anger about his father onto Johnny.

----------


## stapler

Just quoting from the mag, not that I get it regularly because it was only like 30/40p, but I was stuck in the middle of nowhere and you had to drive 15 mins to the nearest shop only to find they didn't sell Soaplife, I was sad lol.

----------


## Babe14

I knew Jake would be able to talk Johnny out of killing them both, he is very clever, a real thinker.  Maybe this is where he finds out about fire no1 and also uses that to persaude Johnny, a bit of emotional pressure..So it is going to be really interesting when Jake returns to the square after Johnny telling them he never wants to see either of them again..um..didn't he say the same thing to Eddy...Jake isn't afraid of Johnny he can handle him..one thing is for sure they will be sworn enemies from now on in..

As for Danny I am really going off him and I'll prob end up hating him but at the same time I may have a little compassion for him.  To be honest though I think that all my sadness and sorrow will be for Jake.

Yes Danny and D have the abuse in foster care in common and the abuse by the father except D's father (Den) abused him mentally as well as physically in their confrontation in the pub, but D hasn't gone around screwing up lives..Danny has to let Jake go and make his own way in life if he doesn't then he is just going to keep on screwing up Jake's, plus he can't love him as much as Jake loves him.."If you love someone you'll let them go.." Jake has to let go of Danny too and let him learn the hard way.."You have to be cruel to be kind.."

----------


## ***sharon rules***

i dont want them to leave

----------


## angelblue

Oh no when is this going to be screened i am going to miss the 7th and 8th espisode and i will miss the sunday repeat as well 

But it sounds really good aww how cute is jake saving his brother i think his brother means alot to him it going to be sad though   :Lol:

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> Oh no when is this going to be screened i am going to miss the 7th and 8th espisode and i will miss the sunday repeat as well 
> 
> But it sounds really good aww how cute is jake saving his brother i think his brother means alot to him it going to be sad though


i think the hole thing starts on the 6th july not sure.

----------


## angelblue

Thanxs   :Lol:

----------


## Jojo

Its all next week 2 - 8th July.  Bought my TV Quick for next week and its in there.  Fri 8th is when Johnny takes them to the woods - supposed to be just Danny, but Jake jumps in with them, Jonny takes Danny into the woods with a gun, Jake manages to get out of the car and catch up with them, Jake and Danny at Jonny's mercy.......will they all survive........duff duff duff duff duff

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> Its all next week 2 - 8th July.  Bought my TV Quick for next week and its in there.  Fri 8th is when Johnny takes them to the woods - supposed to be just Danny, but Jake jumps in with them, Jonny takes Danny into the woods with a gun, Jake manages to get out of the car and catch up with them, Jake and Danny at Jonny's mercy.......will they all survive........duff duff duff duff duff


i think that jake will save danny.

----------


## JustJodi

Oh goody then we won't miss the EXIT  :Crying:    We are hoping not to miss the Mitchells entrance either.. any one know when Phil, Grant and Peggy are storming in ???? :Searchme:

----------


## Jojo

Yeah, maybe Jake will promise Jonny that Danny will never darken Walford again, and that he will make sure of it as long as he lets them go, or something like that??

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> Yeah, maybe Jake will promise Jonny that Danny will never darken Walford again, and that he will make sure of it as long as he lets them go, or something like that??


yeah.i read a mag and it said that jonny dies so maybe jake will get the gun and shoot jonny.

----------


## stapler

I hope there's no truth in that! Johnny rocks, he's like, to me, what Den could have been on his return if they didn't set out to destroy him.

----------


## BlackKat

Johnny doesn't die. He's mentioned in the next week's PO spoilers, very much alive, so...

As far as I know, nobody dies.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

[QUOTE=BlackKat]Johnny doesn't die. He's mentioned in the next week's PO spoilers, very much alive, so...

As far as I know, nobody dies.[/Q
that good no one dies.

----------


## stapler

I know that, I assumed she meant that's how Jake comes back because he was told not to return as well. I'd hate for Jake to kill Johnny in order to return. The character of Jake is nothing to Mr. Allen lol.

----------


## BlackKat

> I knew Jake would be able to talk Johnny out of killing them both, he is very clever, a real thinker.  Maybe this is where he finds out about fire no1 and also uses that to persaude Johnny, a bit of emotional pressure..So it is going to be really interesting when Jake returns to the square after Johnny telling them he never wants to see either of them again..um..didn't he say the same thing to Eddy...Jake isn't afraid of Johnny he can handle him..one thing is for sure they will be sworn enemies from now on in..


I read in one newspaper article somewhere, the other reason Johnny doesn't kill Danny is for Jake -- that Jake has always been like a son to him, so when Jake tells him to shoot them both, Johnny can't do it. (I'm waiting for the revelation that Jake is actually Johnny's son, and that Johnny is fully aware of the fact, but I don't think it's going to happen, so...*sulks*)

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> I read in one newspaper article somewhere, the other reason Johnny doesn't kill Danny is for Jake -- that Jake has always been like a son to him, so when Jake tells him to shoot them both, Johnny can't do it. (I'm waiting for the revelation that Jake is actually Johnny's son, and that Johnny is fully aware of the fact, but I don't think it's going to happen, so...*sulks*)


i dont think jake is jonnys son.

----------


## BlackKat

> i dont think jake is jonnys son.



I don't think he is either. I just think it would explain a lot if he was.

----------


## ***sharon rules***

> I don't think he is either. I just think it would explain a lot if he was.


yeah.

----------


## Bryan

it says in radio times that joel and jake were axed becuase "the show was awash with gangsters"

that was a stupid reason... they werent really gangsters at all..juts sidekicks
and now that jonny fired them they wouldnt even be that!!! so surely jake maskall should be brought back aswell???

bondboffin

----------


## eastenders mad

i think he is staying but i don't know

----------


## i_luv_dennis

jake is staying

----------


## Babe14

> I read in one newspaper article somewhere, the other reason Johnny doesn't kill Danny is for Jake -- that Jake has always been like a son to him, so when Jake tells him to shoot them both, Johnny can't do it. (I'm waiting for the revelation that Jake is actually Johnny's son, and that Johnny is fully aware of the fact, but I don't think it's going to happen, so...*sulks*)


That thought has crossed my mind too and why he couldn't actually ever kill Jake but I don't think it's the case either.  I think that Johnny does look upon Jake as a "substitute"son and perhaps this is why he gives them another chance. Johnny did tell Jake that he wanted someone to work along side him, like family...Really Johnny hasn't got any grievances with Jake as he has always been loyal to Johnny, all the problems have come from Danny..

I think if anyone was Johnny's son it would be Danny and perhaps that is why the father abused and beat Danny because he wasn't his...

I can't wait for Jake to return and his confrontation with Johnny, Jake will prob tell Johnny that he's back for good and doesn't care if he doesn't like it, he'll stay out of his way and Johnny's to stay out of his...

----------


## BlackKat

> I think if anyone was Johnny's son it would be Danny and perhaps that is why the father abused and beat Danny because he wasn't his...


But I thought he beat Jake as well. I think Danny's just reacted to it a different way. Plus Jake's older, so he may have vague memories of happier times, whilst that's all Danny's ever known.

I think if Danny was Johnny's son and Johnny knew about it, he wouldn't treat him the way he does. Family seems to be important to Johnny. No, I think it would be Jake if either of them. But, like I said, I don't think either of them are. I think Jake's _like_ a son to him, and that's as far as it goes.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> But I thought he beat Jake as well. I think Danny's just reacted to it a different way. Plus Jake's older, so he may have vague memories of happier times, whilst that's all Danny's ever known.
> 
> I think if Danny was Johnny's son and Johnny knew about it, he wouldn't treat him the way he does. Family seems to be important to Johnny. No, I think it would be Jake if either of them. But, like I said, I don't think either of them are. I think Jake's _like_ a son to him, and that's as far as it goes.


I agree. Jake is a lot stronger than Danny and yes you're prob right both boys were prob beaten...hopefully all will be revealed soon :Smile: 

Jake will be a lot happier if he has nothing to do with Johnny and I hate to say this but without   Danny too..

I think that once Danny is away from the square and Johnny he will be o.k...

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree. Jake is a lot stronger than Danny and yes you're prob right both boys were prob beaten...hopefully all will be revealed soon
> 
> Jake will be a lot happier if he has nothing to do with Johnny and I hate to say this but without   Danny too..
> 
> I think that once Danny is away from the square and Johnny he will be o.k...


I think he'll be happier without Danny too. While usually everything's okay with Danny, there's always a chance that Danny will mess things up and I think whilst there's still that chance Jake won't be able to relax and be happy. I mean, Jake's only a few years older than Danny, and yet everyone puts this pressure on him to control Danny. He's spent all his life doing it, and he's still doing it now, and what's more people tell him to do it.

----------


## Babe14

> I think he'll be happier without Danny too. While usually everything's okay with Danny, there's always a chance that Danny will mess things up and I think whilst there's still that chance Jake won't be able to relax and be happy. I mean, Jake's only a few years older than Danny, and yet everyone puts this pressure on him to control Danny. He's spent all his life doing it, and he's still doing it now, and what's more people tell him to do it.


I think that Jake's getting fed up with it all now, but on the other hand he does feel responsible for Danny. Jake is the only person who has ever really loved Danny and given him the attention he needs, I get the impression that Jake has more or less brought Danny up, he did say once that he had spent the last 20 years mopping up after Danny. I reckon Jake was about 9 or 10 when he started taking care of Danny...

----------


## BlackKat

I think it's going to be the fact that Jake put his life on the line for Danny that basically tells both of them that something needs to change.

----------


## Babe14

> I think it's going to be the fact that Jake put his life on the line for Danny that basically tells both of them that something needs to change.


The wake up call for both or maybe just Danny..

----------


## Babe14

Poor Jake he was really upset after the argument with Danny. Mnd you I think he was more upset over Chrissie. Jake did the right thing telling Danny to go and that he was fed up with clearing up after him, then telling him to go find Johnny and wind him up.."maybe he'll save me the trouble..." awww Jakey's face when he left Danny lying there amongst all that rubbish he was so upset.  Danny was in the right place though amongst the rubbish.  I have no sympathy for him and am glad he is leaving.  My heart goes out to Jake and it is him I am going to feel sad for.

Chrissie's no better at the moment either by the way she keeps taking all her anger out on Jake....

----------


## squarelady

I feel a bit sorry for Jake! He's totally stuck in the middle but he's not helping himself. Everytime there's a fight between Danny and Chrissie he goes straight to Chrissie first. Which is lovely and everything but it's pushing Danny further away!

----------


## BlackKat

> Poor Jake he was really upset after the argument with Danny. Mnd you I think he was more upset over Chrissie. Jake did the right thing telling Danny to go and that he was fed up with clearing up after him, then telling him to go find Johnny and wind him up.."maybe he'll save me the trouble..." awww Jakey's face when he left Danny lying there amongst all that rubbish he was so upset.  Danny was in the right place though amongst the rubbish.  I have no sympathy for him and am glad he is leaving.  My heart goes out to Jake and it is him I am going to feel sad for.
> 
> Chrissie's no better at the moment either by the way she keeps taking all her anger out on Jake....


I loved the way Jake told Danny he wasn't going to keep not pushing back. Danny's just really annoying me at the moment -- they're not putting across why he's being like this, and Jake Maskall can do as many interviews as he likes, but I actually need to see some evidence of it onscreen. So   :Nono:  at Danny.

With Chrissie, she is taking out her anger on Jake, but we know why she's doing it. It doesn't make it okay, but it's...I can't remember the word. But, yeah, it's that,   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I feel a bit sorry for Jake! He's totally stuck in the middle but he's not helping himself. Everytime there's a fight between Danny and Chrissie he goes straight to Chrissie first. Which is lovely and everything but it's pushing Danny further away!



I think Danny's starting to become a bit resentful of Chrissie. Also think that Chrissie doesn't like Danny at all.

Yep, I think if Danny was staying longer they'd be a definite tug of war with Jake between them. And poor Jake stuck in the middle like you said.

----------


## Bryan

> I think Danny's starting to become a bit resentful of Chrissie. Also think that Chrissie doesn't like Danny at all.
> 
> Yep, I think if Danny was staying longer they'd be a definite tug of war with Jake between them. And poor Jake stuck in the middle like you said.


that would be interesting to see actually

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

Danny and Chrissie are both acting the same at the mo and they are both taking out their probs and anger on Jake.

I was thinking that Perhaps we are supposed to be disliking Danny so we don't miss him when he leaves. Whereas Jake on the other hand I think that we are being made to fall in love with him and really warm to him so that we will miss him and look forward to him returning...

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah. It would be bad if we hated Jake and loved Danny. But I could never hate Jake, unless he hit Chrissie or something.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> I was thinking that Perhaps we are supposed to be disliking Danny so we don't miss him when he leaves. Whereas Jake on the other hand I think that we are being made to fall in love with him and really warm to him so that we will miss him and look forward to him returning...


I'm thinking that too. It's only very recently that Danny has started to bug me -- If he carries on like this, I won't be missing him. In fact, I think for Jake's sake, he really needs to go if he's going to continue like this.

I'm wondering whether anything will change once him and Jake are out of Walford, or whether Danny will just think "New place, new people, and I can act exactly like I did before."

----------


## Tamzi

> I'm wondering whether anything will change once him and Jake are out of Walford, or whether Danny will just think "New place, new people, and I can act exactly like I did before."


  :Lol:  Yeah Danny will probably go on to mess up again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.............   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

LOL!  It's obvious that Jake really loves Danny but I can't believe that Danny loves Jake as much.  When Danny is happy he doesn't care about Jake, when Danny is upset and Jake is happy he doesn't like it, so he messes things up for him.  I really am disliking him, it took me ages to warm to him but Inever did the way I have Jake.  Danny just comes across as patheitc when trying to be hard. Yes he is very funny when he's not stropping and i have also thought until recently that he was sweet..sorry I don't think I am going to be upset where he's concerned at all. Jake I will be upset for..(and I'm going to miss him  :Crying:  9 weeks  :Crying:  )

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah Danny will probably go on to mess up again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.............



 :Rotfl:  Yep, I think he will, and I think that's why him and Jake go their seperate ways: Jake's tired of it. At first I thought, Danny would decide he needed to stand on his own two feet for once, and tell Jake to go. But, I'm in a cynical mood, so I think Danny will shove everything that happened in Walford under the carpet, cling onto Jake for the first few weeks because he'll still be skittish about Johnny, then tell Jake to stop being a mother hen, and then do the same as before.

----------


## Babe14

I think that it's going to be Danny who lets Jake go after having a big wake up call from Johnny. I think that he is going to realise that both him and Jake could of died that night, both would of done if it hadn't been for Jake talking Johnny round. I think that Danny will realise that he has been doing the same to Jake for the past 20 years holding a gun to his head, making him do what he wanted, messing up knowing that Jake would clear up after him and now the time has come to give Jake his life back and to take that gun away...to set him free..

----------


## Babe14

I'm gonna cry, not for Danny but for Jake...awww when he says bye to Chrissie and Nana Moon..  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## eastenders mad

i know the poor thing. At least he has a brain other than his brother.

----------


## Bryan

poor old nana, loking at that pic, it seems that she is oblivious to what is going on, i love old nana moon!

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

O.K I ws wrong I did feel a tinsy winsy bit sorry for Danny last night.  He cracked me up when he was wandering around the square in his dressing gown! I loved it when he was being all sweet again when he was helping Alfie and flogging those screw drivers to Big Mo..but oh dear he went off like a "Can" again!

In the end though Danny was starting to realise that he was acting badly and making the effort to make amends, unfortunately though in all the wrong places..He should of listened to Jake a long time ago because now it is a case of too little too late...

You can see that an exit and return is being built..exit for Danny and a return for Jakey they are setting things up for his return...

----------


## Bryan

my heart went out to danny moon last night, it a sad sight to see a grown man in tears, dont know who said that before in eastender, maybe Den or Jonny about Billy not sure, anways...

i hated Jonny last night for the way he treated Jake, and im sure this week Danny's scenes are going to be very emotional...loosing Sam, Jake and the plot

Eastenders back at its best

bondboffin

----------


## lisa cullumbine

danny sets fire to johnnys house because johnny stole dannys salsa idea for the club then he told danny to bog off again when he asked for a job again that upset him even more johnny finds out danny done it and takes him away in his car to shoot him but jake spots danny in jihnnys car and gets in with him to try to persuade johnny not to he does let them both go and tells them not to come back jake does eventually come back though.

----------


## di marco

> my heart went out to danny moon last night, it a sad sight to see a grown man in tears, dont know who said that before in eastender, maybe Den or Jonny about Billy not sure, anways...


it was johnny who said it to billy




> i hated Jonny last night for the way he treated Jake


when did johnny speak to jake last night?

----------


## lisa cullumbine

No Johhny Spoke To Danny Last Night In The Club And Told Him To Bog Off 
So As I Said Above Thats Why Danny Got Upset And Sets Fire To Johnnys House Thats Either Tonight Or By End Of Week Jake Spots Danny In Johnnys Car And Gets In With Him Because He Knows What Johhny Is Capable Of Thats When Johhny Speaks To Them Both And Tells Them To Leave Walford

----------


## lisa cullumbine

When Danny's thrown out by bouncers Johnny thinks the problem's over, but the next thing he knows his house is on fire. Patrick says he saw Danny outside the house so his suspicions are confirmed. 

âIt's his worst nightmare come to life,â says Billy. âHe thinks Ruby's trapped inside. 

âJohnny puts his life on the line, but he's overcome by smoke and pulled out by the firemen - and Ruby is not even in the building. Afterwards Johnny is seething and out for revenge.â 



The Moon brothers prepare to flee the Square, but Johnny throws Danny into a car and Jake rushes to his side. 

They are driven to a wood, where Johnny leads Danny off at gunpoint. Desperate Jake breaks out of the car and races to find Johnny, who's about to shoot Danny. 



He's witnessed him killing Andy and is convinced that their numbers are up.

----------


## di marco

> No Johhny Spoke To Danny Last Night In The Club And Told Him To Bog Off


yeh i thought thats what it was

----------


## Bryan

> it was johnny who said it to billy
> 
> 
> 
> when did johnny speak to jake last night?


sorry i meant danny, i get ethier names mixed up from time to time

bondboffin

----------


## Babe14

After tonights epi and some of the things Jakey said I'm sure that Danny is going to end up in an institution as it is obvious he is mentally ill. I think this is why Jakey has been protecting him and clearing up after him all his life until now...

----------


## JustJodi

> After tonights epi and some of the things Jakey said I'm sure that Danny is going to end up in an institution as it is obvious he is mentally ill. I think this is why Jakey has been protecting him and clearing up after him all his life until now...


 I was thinking of the mental illness thing myself, and so did my partner,,I do not think in EE they have *not* instiutionalized any one have they ???? :Searchme:   Would be a good story line actually, cos it is realistic..I think that would be a good exit for Danny..And probably the best thing Jake could do for him..sad.. but if Jake thinks about it long enough, he will have done his brother a big favor ..Abuse had been brought up from time to time, maybe Danny is the way he is because of all the beatings done by his foster parents or while in "care"?? :Searchme:  
Gosh us EE fans have better story lines in our heads,, hope EE writers are reading this stuff,, we got tons of great stories in the making  whoo hoo !!!!

----------


## Babe14

> I was thinking of the mental illness thing myself, and so did my partner,,I do not think in EE they have *not* instiutionalized any one have they ????  Would be a good story line actually, cos it is realistic..I think that would be a good exit for Danny..And probably the best thing Jake could do for him..sad.. but if Jake thinks about it long enough, he will have done his brother a big favor ..Abuse had been brought up from time to time, maybe Danny is the way he is because of all the beatings done by his foster parents or while in "care"?? 
> Gosh us EE fans have better story lines in our heads,, hope EE writers are reading this stuff,, we got tons of great stories in the making  whoo hoo !!!!


Sue Osman was Institutionalised after suffering a complete breakdown after the loss of her and Ali's baby.  It was a good storyline and it showed Sue in the institution and Ali visiting her.

This is the only realistic thing that I can think of that will split the Moon babies up and ties in with 

"We will understand why Jake did what he did and why for the first time in his life he abandons his brother.."

Also the something special..

Danny needs professional help and Jake has to get him this for both their sakes..

P.S. Yes between us all we can put EE way on top with all our grat ideas and storylines etc!  :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

jake and danny fans, ive started a new script - Till Death Do Us Part (Danny's Revenge  ) which is now in the scripts section

was almost in tears when i wrote it

bondboffin

----------


## BlackKat

> Danny needs professional help and Jake has to get him this for both their sakes..


I think if what Jake said was true and Danny was torching things and stealing cars when he was 10 (!), he's probably needed it for a long time. I think Jake needs to realise this as well - even though he keeps saying that's he's had enough of dealing with Danny's mess, he still does it. When Danny was trying to get to Dennis, Jake kept saying that he'd be fine, he just needed to get him home. I don't think he realises that Danny has problems that Jake can't necessarily deal with by himself - or if he does, he's choosing to ignore it. If this behaviour does go back to childhood, then I can see it being likely that Jake hasn't realised - he was also a kid when it was going on, so he may have got into the mindset of it not being a problem that needs professional help, but that it's just Danny being Danny.

----------


## JustJodi

> I think if what Jake said was true and Danny was torching things and stealing cars when he was 10 (!), he's probably needed it for a long time. I think Jake needs to realise this as well - even though he keeps saying that's he's had enough of dealing with Danny's mess, he still does it. When Danny was trying to get to Dennis, Jake kept saying that he'd be fine, he just needed to get him home. I don't think he realises that Danny has problems that Jake can't necessarily deal with by himself - or if he does, he's choosing to ignore it. If this behaviour does go back to childhood, then I can see it being likely that Jake hasn't realised - he was also a kid when it was going on, so he may have got into the mindset of it not being a problem that needs professional help, but that it's just Danny being Danny.


Jake needs professional help as well,, he is co-dependant, and Danny knows Jake will never LEAVE him or stop BAILING him out of trouble.. so hes using that .Ok we all know when a family crisis occurs, we all try to jump in and help,but this sort of problem is out of control and getting way outta hand,, Jake needs to get help dealing with his own problem,, being CO DEPENDANT,, and let Danny hit rock bottom,, a good dose of TOUGH LOVE will help Danny in the long run,, just my 2 euro cents worth :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake needs professional help as well,, he is co-dependant, and Danny knows Jake will never LEAVE him or stop BAILING him out of trouble.. so hes using that .Ok we all know when a family crisis occurs, we all try to jump in and help,but this sort of problem is out of control and getting way outta hand,, Jake needs to get help dealing with his own problem,, being CO DEPENDANT,, and let Danny hit rock bottom,, a good dose of TOUGH LOVE will help Danny in the long run,, just my 2 euro cents worth



I don't think Jake needs help in the same sense that Danny does - I mean, he's not as dependent as Danny - seriously, I thought Danny was going to hyperventilate yesterday when he was trying to find Jake. But I agree, Jake is also part of the problem -- He can't leave Danny to fend for himself. It's not that he doesn't want to, or that it's not the best thing for either of them, I really do believe that Jake just _can't_ do it. I think it goes much deeper and darker than the usual "Little bro messes up, Big bro sorts it out," storylines.

----------


## Babe14

I think Jake knows that Danny has a prob and that is why he always cleans up his messes and sorts things out. He knows that Danny can't help himself, that he is messed up therefore he's not really responsible for what he does. Jake knows Danny can't make it on his own and has made himslef Danny's carer and it is taking it's toll on him and his life. Jake can't do it anymore and I think deep down he knows this. Perhaps after Danny torches Johnny's house, which almost cost them their lives, this will be the wake up call for Jake, making him realise that he can't iognore the problem anymore he has to do something for both their sakes...

Remember when he said to Dennis *"He's messed up in the head..."*  (that also hit a nerve with Dennis as he is too but not to the extent that Danny is) *"He dosen't realise what he's doing*, he doesn't think.." Jake also makes Danny look at him when he's in a "strop" and he asks him what he's going to do..
Yes Jake knows alright.

----------


## Babe14

> I think if what Jake said was true and Danny was torching things and stealing cars when he was 10 (!), he's probably needed it for a long time. I think Jake needs to realise this as well - even though he keeps saying that's he's had enough of dealing with Danny's mess, he still does it. When Danny was trying to get to Dennis, Jake kept saying that he'd be fine, he just needed to get him home. I don't think he realises that Danny has problems that Jake can't necessarily deal with by himself - or if he does, he's choosing to ignore it. If this behaviour does go back to childhood, then I can see it being likely that Jake hasn't realised - he was also a kid when it was going on, so he may have got into the mindset of it not being a problem that needs professional help, but that it's just Danny being Danny.


I'm pretty certain that Jake knows that Danny is "Ill"

"He's messed up in his head" "He doesn't know what he's doing..he doesn't think.."

----------


## Babe14

So both boys were beaten by their drunken father and Danny clung to Jake for protection.  I loved the way their childhood was told thorugh both Jake and Danny, Jake all sentimental with Chrissie and Danny going wild in the club shouting it from the roof tops.

Can't wait for tonights, it will be sad though as it is bye bye Danny and No Jakey for 9 weeks  :Sad: 

I'm glad Danny is going as I'm not really taking to him, I don't think he's made the impact Jake has and his character has never really been strong,.  Danny has been good for comedy and emotion but there isn't really anywhere for the character of Danny to go..

----------


## Babe14

So last night Jakey was trying to move on..like when Alfie rang himbecasue Danny was out of control down the club Jakey just tunred his phone off and said "..try to  move on" Awww I loved the way he tenderley stroked the top of Chrissie's shoulder..

----------


## Katy

i cant wait till tonight

----------


## JustJodi

> So last night Jakey was trying to move on..like when Alfie rang himbecasue Danny was out of control down the club Jakey just tunred his phone off and said "..try to move on" Awww I loved the way he tenderley stroked the top of Chrissie's shoulder..


 I thought it was really SEXY  :Heart:   when  she goes thru the door, and looks at him ,, he is about to go out the door, and locks the door and goes to her :Wub:   :Wub:  ,,, hmmm will they actually do it.. or will some one come POUNDING on the door just before they get "comfortable"????????? :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

You could tell that she deliberately let that door swing open whilst hesitating at the bottom of the stairs before going up...it was as much to say "Come get me baby, I'm all yours"  I loved the way Chrissie casually Closely squeezed passed Jakey. I think that they could of poss just made love when they hear all the comotion.  That's what I'm hoping anyway so that we get to see them in bed together, finishing off so to speak with a bit of kissing and hopefully this way we may get a lovely shot of Jakey with no shirt on...

----------


## Babe14

> i cant wait till tonight


Should be really good.  I'm especailly looking forward to the bit where Jakey talks Johnny out of killing Danny...It's going to be sad when Jakey says his goodbyes to nana and Chrissie :Smile:  

I haven't been this excited about Eastenders for a very long time :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> You could tell that she deliberately let that door swing open whilst hesitating at the bottom of the stairs before going up...it was as much to say "Come get me baby, I'm all yours" I loved the way Chrissie casually Closely squeezed passed Jakey. I think that they could of poss just made love when they hear all the comotion. That's what I'm hoping anyway so that we get to see them in bed together, finishing off so to speak with a bit of kissing and hopefully this way we may get a lovely shot of Jakey with no shirt on...


 Jakey with out a shirt omg !!!!!  :Cheer:  Well maybe with all the commotion going on out side,, they will think the EARTH MOVED for them   :Rotfl:  
Any way this evenings eppi  is going to be something !!!!
Hmmmm i need to think.. who used to own the house that Johnny is living in now ??? The Mitchells ??? ( having another brain freeze here ) :Ponder:

----------


## Babe14

> Jakey with out a shirt omg !!!!!  Well maybe with all the commotion going on out side,, they will think the EARTH MOVED for them   
> Any way this evenings eppi  is going to be something !!!!
> Hmmmm i need to think.. who used to own the house that Johnny is living in now ??? The Mitchells ??? ( having another brain freeze here )


  :Rotfl:  The Watts and yes the Mitchells did own it at one point

----------


## Babe14

The Mitchells orignally owned Andy's House (31) which Pat now owns..

----------


## BlackKat

Janine's house is the one the Moon's are living in. 

Johnny Allen's house used to be Phil Mitchell's, then Steve's, and then Den's according to the EE webbie.



I can't wait until tonight!

----------


## Babe14

> Janine's house is the one the Moon's are living in. 
> 
> Johnny Allen's house used to be Phil Mitchell's, then Steve's, and then Den's according to the EE webbie.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until tonight!


Oops I made a booby I was getting mixed up. Thanks :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> The Mitchells orignally owned Andy's House (31) which Pat now owns..


*Hmmmmmm how will Phil feel about Pat living in his old house ??? What was their relationship like before ??? Just curious,, but I do know Pat has tons of experince dealing with shady characters, she did try to help Phil go out the back door didn't she , when he was on the run ????*

----------


## Bryan

> *Hmmmmmm how will Phil feel about Pat living in his old house ??? What was their relationship like before ??? Just curious,, but I do know Pat has tons of experince dealing with shady characters, she did try to help Phil go out the back door didn't she , when he was on the run ????*


he will be mad, he was oik with pat but i dont think hed want anyone in his house or owing hus buisnesses

i know peggy will not stand pat living in her house

----------


## JustJodi

> he will be mad, he was oik with pat but i dont think hed want anyone in his house or owing hus buisnesses
> 
> i know peggy will not stand pat living in her house


*I seem to recall ( vaguely) that Pat and Peggy were never really on "friendly"terms,, any one have any back ground on those two...*
*I think Pat has come to the point in her life where she should at least have something -she will have the bookies ( and not have to pinch pennies) and have a house  clear and free of debt,, so I think she has something to fight for now ..what do u guys think ??*

----------


## JustJodi

I think tonight we will have one HECK of an episode..Is this when both of the boys leave.. or is it next week ??? I am getting my dates all mixed up.HELLP !!!! :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think tonight we will have one HECK of an episode..Is this when both of the boys leave.. or is it next week ??? I am getting my dates all mixed up.HELLP !!!!


Both of them leave tonight - on Monday is when Alfie gets a phone call from Jake telling him that they're both okay, but we'll probably just see Alfie's side of the call, not Jake on the other end.

----------


## Babe14

I love Pat she is a great character and a fighter.  Yes Pat did help Phil out when he made his brief return and she told Tina to keep quiet.  So I don't think Phil has any grievances with Pat.  I'll have to get the old memory going on Pat and Peggy.  I will keep you informed as bits and bobs come back to me..if at all LOL! I think your right though there relationship was stormy. Something has just come back to me..they have been love rivals in the past and had a massive bust up over Frank Pat's childhood sweetheart and husband. Peggy and Frank got together (pat and frank having divorced)can't remember if they married, anyway they all went to Spain (Pat, Peggy, Frank and Roy)and it came out that Frank and Pat had been seeing one another.  Well actually they were caught in bed together and things sort of spiralled from there and a rift was caused between Pat and Peggy..Pat and Frank went their seperate ways in a very emotional and good eppi.  I think I've remembered this correclty, Pat was all set for leaving the square with Frank and actually did but somewhere along the way she changed her mind..ah that's right it's starting to come back to me now, she was married to Roy at the time and in the end Pat decided to stay with him..

Sorry it's a bit bity but I hope this helps you.

----------


## Bryan

> *I seem to recall ( vaguely) that Pat and Peggy were never really on "friendly"terms,, any one have any back ground on those two...*
> *I think Pat has come to the point in her life where she should at least have something -she will have the bookies ( and not have to pinch pennies) and have a house  clear and free of debt,, so I think she has something to fight for now ..what do u guys think ??*


even more unfrindly after she discoverd that husband frank has been sleeping with pat!!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Both of them leave tonight - on Monday is when Alfie gets a phone call from Jake telling him that they're both okay, but we'll probably just see Alfie's side of the call, not Jake on the other end.


*So that means tonight Johnny tries to do Danny in ??? All of this in one night OMG   I think I will just send my hubby out to get the dumb computer and I am gonna stay home ... gee whiz  cant miss this one  whoo hoo*

----------


## JustJodi

> I love Pat she is a great character and a fighter. Yes Pat did help Phil out when he made his brief return and she told Tina to keep quiet. So I don't think Phil has any grievances with Pat. I'll have to get the old memory going on Pat and Peggy. I will keep you informed as bits and bobs come back to me..if at all LOL! I think your right though there relationship was stormy. Something has just come back to me..they have been love rivals in the past and had a massive bust up over Frank Pat's childhood sweetheart and husband. Peggy and Frank got together (pat and frank having divorced)can't remember if they married, anyway they all went to Spain (Pat, Peggy, Frank and Roy)and it came out that Frank and Pat had been seeing one another. Well actually they were caught in bed together and things sort of spiralled from there and a rift was caused between Pat and Peggy..Pat and Frank went their seperate ways in a very emotional and good eppi. I think I've remembered this correclty, Pat was all set for leaving the square with Frank and actually did but somewhere along the way she changed her mind..ah that's right it's starting to come back to me now, she was married to Roy at the time and in the end Pat decided to stay with him..
> 
> Sorry it's a bit bity but I hope this helps you.


*Bless your heart,, now as I read this it all became pretty clear... Frank was really the love of Pats life wasn't he,, i know she still carrys a torch for that man...Thanks Babe for the bits and pieces,, it was terrific and thanks so much for being patient with me  *

----------


## BlackKat

> *So that means tonight Johnny tries to do Danny in ??? All of this in one night OMG   I think I will just send my hubby out to get the dumb computer and I am gonna stay home ... gee whiz  cant miss this one  whoo hoo*


Yeah, it's all tonight. Can't wait.   :Cheer:  I hope if they do cut bits of the fire out they don't cut too much.

----------


## Babe14

> *Bless your heart,, now as I read this it all became pretty clear... Frank was really the love of Pats life wasn't he,, i know she still carrys a torch for that man...Thanks Babe for the bits and pieces,, it was terrific and thanks so much for being patient with me  *


Anytime and your very welcome.  I will do my best to help.  Frank is really the only love of Pat's life even though at one time he ran off and left her penniless and in debt. I believe this was another character who had a break down through failure.  Pat and Frank also ran the Vic together at one time.

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah, it's all tonight. Can't wait.  I hope if they do cut bits of the fire out they don't cut too much.


 
*Thats it I am staying home and hubby can just go get the computer,, I am not gonna wait till Sunday to see this one    no way !!!!! Gonna sms him now and tell him to just go pick up the PC on his way home from work.. *

----------


## Babe14

> *So that means tonight Johnny tries to do Danny in ??? All of this in one night OMG   I think I will just send my hubby out to get the dumb computer and I am gonna stay home ... gee whiz  cant miss this one  whoo hoo*


What about the omnibus on Sunday..yeah I know you can't wait till then..nah send hubby out LOL

----------


## JustJodi

> Anytime and your very welcome. I will do my best to help. Frank is really the only love of Pat's life even though at one time he ran off and left her penniless and in debt. I believe this was another character who had a break down through failure. Pat and Frank also ran the Vic together at one time.


*I am still trying to figure out how Johnny Allen is a part of Pats past, I know she used to be a "prossie"at one time, but surely Johnny wasn't her pimp was he,, remember that documentary they did about BIG MO AND PAT  last year,, I do not recall a Johnny being mentioned,, or did I miss that part when I ran to the kitchen for food  *

----------


## JustJodi

*they really are going to cram alot of stuff in an hour, and if they cut the KEY parts out  there are going to be some really ticked off fans !!!  Me included.. too bad they can't make this a 2 hour special or something,, I mean after all we don't get to see a show on Wednesday  *

----------


## Babe14

As far as I'm aware I don't think Johnny was mentioned.  At first I thought that he may of been the bloke who did he actually rape her or attempted, cos he was a nasty pice of work and dodgy.

We are learning about Johnny and Pat's past and there is an eppi coming up where Johnny and Pat talk about his past.

Remember recently when Johnny first appeared he said to Pat I used to own you..I thought ah he was her pimp, then I thought maybe he had a lot of sex with her..

Hopefully all will be revealed soon, have to check out the spoilers to see when it is.  I think it's during one of these two on two eppis..

----------


## BlackKat

> *they really are going to cram alot of stuff in an hour, and if they cut the KEY parts out  there are going to be some really ticked off fans !!!  Me included.. too bad they can't make this a 2 hour special or something,, I mean after all we don't get to see a show on Wednesday  *



I think tonights is just a half hour eppy like normal. I think as long as long as they don't spend too much time on Moflie, they should fit everything in.

I swear, if they don't Jake talking Johnny out of it, and we only hear about it on Monday, I will...  :Angry: ...*kill* someone.

----------


## Babe14

> *they really are going to cram alot of stuff in an hour, and if they cut the KEY parts out  there are going to be some really ticked off fans !!!  Me included.. too bad they can't make this a 2 hour special or something,, I mean after all we don't get to see a show on Wednesday  *


Is tonight's an hour..well if it is that's made my day! Yes they'd better not cut anything out tonight and I want to see some passion..

----------


## BlackKat

> Is tonight's an hour..well if it is that's made my day! Yes they'd better not cut anything out tonight and I want to see some passion..


Radio Times just has as half an hour like normal. I think they _may_ cut some of the fire scenes out, but I'd be surprised if they cut the Jake/Danny/Johnny stuff out seeing as that's not related to what happened in London.

----------


## Babe14

> Radio Times just has as half an hour like normal. I think they _may_ cut some of the fire scenes out, but I'd be surprised if they cut the Jake/Danny/Johnny stuff out seeing as that's not related to what happened in London.


Yeah I can understand about the fire but I don't think it will upset anyone if they showed the confrontation scenes.  If these were cut it would spoil it. Jake and Johnny going head to head I'm really looking forward to..

----------


## JustJodi

> Yeah I can understand about the fire but I don't think it will upset anyone if they showed the confrontation scenes. If these were cut it would spoil it. Jake and Johnny going head to head I'm really looking forward to..


*whoops my bad  i keep thinking that EE is on an hour for some reason,, yea its on half an hour     Sorry Babe*

----------


## Babe14

Well Jakey sure told Johnny last night.."Your nothing but a thug.." "Your full of it" "You've caused more pain than you've felt" I think that about sums Johnny up.  I liked him when he first came into the soap now I hate him.

Notice Danny did the sleeve clinging bit when him and Jakey were in the back of Johnny's car and awww Jakey the way he kept reassuring Danny "I'm right here.." "It's alright..." Awww when Jakey was locked in the car he was going mad, I loved it when he kicked the window in and rolled out of the window onto the road.

Just realised that Danny's illness is prob schizophenia and am sure that this is how he's exit is going to be explained, that he's had to go into a hospital/Inst. to be treated, the decision more than likely being made by Jake who has now come to realise that he can no longer cope with Danny's Schizophenia that he needs professional help.

I feel so sorry for Jake..poor babe.

----------


## spenelli13

I missed friday's episode can someone explain to me what happened please?

----------


## di marco

> I missed friday's episode can someone explain to me what happened please?


jake and chrissie had slept together and then there was a load of noise and jake looked out of the window and saw the fire. johnny went into the house to save ruby as he thought she was in there but she was actually staying at a friends house. tina tried to persuade johnny to let the police deal with it but johnny wanted to make danny pay. jake went home and told danny that johnny knew it was him and that they would have to leave. they packed a bag and said goodbye to nana. jake told danny that hed meet him by the canal as he had to go and say goodbye to chrissie. chrissie was really upset that jake ws leaving and jake was upset too but he knew that he needed to be with danny. as jake left the vic and started to make his way to the canal, he saw danny being put into johnnys car. danny called out for jake and jake got into the back of the car with him. johnny drove them to the woods, dragged danny out of the car and locked jake in the car. jake was shouting and trying to force his way out of the car while johnny led danny into the woods. in the end, jake managed to kick the window out of the car and he went to find danny. johnny was going to shoot danny when jake appeared. danny looked terrified. johnny said to jake that he was "either really brave or really stupid for coming to save dany instead of escaping". jake talked to johnny and told him he was "a thug" and that "hed caused more pain than hed ever felt". jake told johnny that he had the choice whether to kill them or not but that hed have to kill them both. it ended with johnny holding the gun up at jake and danny

----------

